# هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً



## عربي (10 أغسطس 2005)

*هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

صلب المسييح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام (يسوع) هذا ما يعتقده المسيحيين 

ولكن يدور في خلدي أكثر من سؤال 

لوكان عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام (يسوع) إلاهاً ألا كان بمقدوره أن يحرق ويدمر كل من أراد به مكروهاً أو شراً

أرجو من الأخوة المسيحيين ألا يغضبوا مني على مشاركتي هذه

وبما أن المنتدى مخصص للمسيحيين العرب فقررت أن تكون هذه أخر مشاركة لي احتراماً مني لأخواني المسيحيين واحتراماً لمعتقدتهم 

بما أني فضولي أحب التزود بالمعرفة فإنني ساتابع المنتدى مشاهدة من دون مشاركة

وبما أني عربي فإني أدعو الله بأن يوفقنا مسيحيين ومسلمين لنصرة بلادنا العربية والرفع من شأنها

وتحياتي لكل أعضاء المنتدى و مشرفيها

وشكراً


----------



## المحترف (10 أغسطس 2005)

ليش تكون اخر مشاركة الك لا هليها اول مشاركة الك
والله كلامك صح
يعني من المعروف ان بيد الاله الموت والحياة فان كان يسوع على قولكم ايها النصارى هو الاله اذن الكم قتل نفسه فهو اله منتحر هيك انا بستنتج من كلامكم.....
لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله


----------



## بنوتة مشاغبة (13 أغسطس 2005)

اي صح كلامك اخوي وان شاء الله نشوفك دوم

وصح مدام اهم يعتقدون انه اله ليش ماقدر يبعد الشر عن نفسه يوم ارادوا ان يصلبوه وكل كلمه قلتها صح اخوي


----------



## whocares (17 أغسطس 2005)

*RESPONSE to Arabi and everyone*




			
				عربي قال:
			
		

> صلب المسييح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام (يسوع) هذا ما يعتقده المسيحيين
> ولكن يدور في خلدي أكثر من سؤال
> لوكان عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام (يسوع) إلاهاً ألا كان بمقدوره أن يحرق ويدمر كل من أراد به مكروهاً أو شراً
> أرجو من الأخوة المسيحيين ألا يغضبوا مني على مشاركتي هذه
> ...



بل شكرا لك يا أخ عربي، احلى كلام، و بنوته مشاغبه، و كل المطلعين. المندى لجميع المحترمين و المحترمات.

سأجيب على سؤالك و سؤال احلى كلام، بعون الله.

لنقرأ معا ما قاله يسوع اجابة على السؤال:" 47وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، إِذَا يَهُوذَا، أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، قَدْ وَصَلَ وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ عَظِيمٌ يَحْمِلُونَ السُّيُوفَ وَالْعِصِيَّ، وَقَدْ أَرْسَلَهُمْ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخُ الشَّعْبِ. 48وَكَانَ مُسَلِّمُهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً: «الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ فَهُوَ هُوَ؛ فَاقْبِضُوا عَلَيْهِ!» 49فَتَقَدَّمَ فِي الْحَالِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ يَاسَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. 50فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَاصَاحِبِي، لِمَاذَا أَنْتَ هُنَا؟» فَتَقَدَّمَ الْجَمْعُ وَأَلْقَوْا الْقَبْضَ عَلَى يَسُوعَ. 51وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَ يَسُوعَ قَدْ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ، وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، فَقَطَعَ أُذُنَهُ. 52فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى غِمْدِهِ! فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَلْجَأُونَ إِلَى السَّيْفِ، بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 53أَمْ تَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَقْدِرُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُرْسِلَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ 54وَلَكِنْ كَيْفَ يَتِمُّ الْكِتَابُ حَيْثُ يَقُولُ إِنَّ مَا يَحْدُثُ الآنَ لاَبُدَّ أَنْ يَحْدُثَ؟ »
55ثُمَّ وَجَّهَ يَسُوعُ كَلاَمَهُ إِلَى الْجُمُوعِ قَائِلاً: «أَكَمَا عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِالسُّيُوفِ وَالْعِصِيِّ لِتَقْبِضُوا عَلَيَّ؟ كُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ أُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَلَمْ تَقْبِضُوا عَلَيَّ! 56وَلَكِنْ، قَدْ حَدَثَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ لِتَتِمَّ كِتَابَاتُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ!» عِنْدَئِذٍ تَرَكَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ كُلُّهُمْ وَهَرَبُوا!"

الفقرة الكتابية أعلاه تبين أن يسوع كان بمقدوره أن يدمر أعدائه، لكن كما قال " قَدْ حَدَثَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ لِتَتِمَّ كِتَابَاتُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ."   
والأنبياء تنبؤا، ومنهم أشعياء قائلا ً: " مَنْ آمَنَ بِكَلاَمِنَا، وَلِمَنْ ظَهَرَتْ يَدُ الرَّبِّ؟ 2نَمَا كَبُرْعُمٍ أَمَامَهُ، وَكَجِذْرٍ فِي أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ، لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ يَسْتَرْعِيَانِ نَظَرَنَا، وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيَهُ. 3مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَنْبُوذٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ آلاَمٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ، مَخْذُولٌ كَمَنْ حَجَبَ النَّاسُ عَنْهُ وُجُوهَهُمْ فَلَمْ نَأْبَهْ لَهُ.
4لَكِنَّهُ حَمَلَ أَحْزَانَنَا وَتَحَمَّلَ أَوْجَاعَنَا، وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ عَاقَبَهُ وَأَذَلَّهُ، 5إِلاَّ أَنَّهُ كَانَ مَجْرُوحاً مِنْ أَجْلِ آثَامِنَا وَمَسْحُوقاً مِنْ أَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، حَلَّ بِهِ تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا، وَبِجِرَاحِهِ بَرِئْنَا. 6كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ شَرَدْنَا مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى سَبِيلِهِ، فَأَثْقَلَ الرَّبُّ كَاهِلَهُ بِإِثْمِ جَمِيعِنَا. 7ظُلِمَ وَأُذِلَّ، وَلَكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ، بَلْ كَشَاةٍ سِيقَ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا لَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 8بِالضِّيقِ وَالْقَضَاءِ قُبِضَ عَلَيْهِ، وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ اسْتُؤْصِلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، وَضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ إِثْمِ شَعْبِي؟ 9جَعَلُوا قَبْرَهُ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ، وَمَعَ ثَرِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. مَعَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَرْتَكِبْ جَوْراً، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.
10وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ سُرَّ اللهُ أَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. وَحِينَ يُقَدِّمُ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ فَإِنَّهُ يَرَى نَسْلَهُ وَتَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَتُفْلِحُ مَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى يَدِهِ. 11وَيَرَى ثِمَارَ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ يُبَرِّرُ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ كَثِيرِينَ وَيَحْمِلُ آثَامَهُمْ. 12لِذَلِكَ أَهَبُهُ نَصِيباً بَيْنَ الْعُظَمَاءِ، فَيَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مَعَ الأَعِزَّاءِ، لأَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ، وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيئَةَ كَثِيرِينَ، وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ". (أشعياء 53)

وهدا النبي وُلد 700 قبل الميلاد، و يسوع أتم النبوة في شخصه. يسوع لم يسلّم مشاعره للشيطان، و لم يفقد الثقة، و لم ينتابه الخوف من طالبي السوء، معتقليه المدججين بالسلاح. بل بقي محافظاً على رباطة جأشه و مركزاً على هدفه، ألا وأنه كما يقول الكتاب أعلاه " سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ، وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيئَةَ كَثِيرِينَ، وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ."

يؤكد يسوع بقوله: " فَقَدْ جِئْتُ لاَ لأَحْكُمَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ لأُخَلِّصَ الْعَالَمَ." (يوحنا12 :47 )

" وَكَمَا عَلَّقَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّ يَّةِ، فَكَذلِكَ لاَ بُدَّ مِنْ أَنْ يُعَلَّقَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، 15لِتَكُونَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ. 16لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17فَإِنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ." (يوحنا 3: 14-17)

وإجابة على سؤال الأخ ‘احلى كلام‘ المقدسي،أقول إن الله روح، و الروح خالدة لا تموت. لدلك إن كانت مشيئة الله سبحانه أن يتجسد، فهدا يعني أن الله الروح [الباطن] قد أمسى هو الإله المتجسد أو المتأنّس [الظاهر]. إدن، روح الله الصمد لا يستحيل أن يتواجد في إنسٍ، إن شاء. أيضاً، لن يمنع تجسد الله الكبير تواجده في أي بقعة من أرجاء الكون. لدلك، و بحسب الكتاب المقدس، قبلما صلب المسيح قال: " 17إِنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّنِي لأَنِّي أَبْذِلُ حَيَاتِي لِكَيْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. 18لاَ أَحَدَ يَنْتَزِعُ حَيَاتِي مِنِّي، بَلْ أَنَا أَبْذِلُهَا بِاخْتِيَارِي. فَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَبْذِلَهَا وَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ تَلَقَّيْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».
19فَانْقَسَمَ الْيَهُودُ فِي الرَّأْيِ حَوْلَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمِ. 20فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْهُمْ: «إِنَّ شَيْطَاناً يَسْكُنُهُ، وَهُوَ يَهْذِي. فَلِمَاذَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ إِلَيْهِ؟» 21وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: «لَيْسَ هَذَا كَلاَمَ مَنْ يَسْكُنُهُ شَيْطَانٌ. أَيَسْتَطِيعُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيَانِ؟»" (يوحنا 10: 17-21)

لا أحد ينزع حياته، فهو يمنحها طوعاً، و يقوم بدلك لكي ينجي كل المؤمنين بفدائه لهم. من أجل خلاص البشر (أنا و أنتم) تجسد كالبشر لكي يبدل نفسه من أجل البشرية التي لا تستطيع تخليص نفسها من الخطية و بالتالي الموت الدي سيداهمنا يوماً. مات في الجسدو أما روحه الأزلية فهي في كل حين في كل مكان، و قد غادرت الآن الجسد المصلوب المائت. 

أتمنى و أصلي أن يكون جوابي واضحاً للجميع. و سلام الله معكم.


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2005)

طبعا مشكور على السؤال و مشكور على الرد whocares

انت قدمت الرد الشافي و لايسعني الا ان اجسد جوابي في بعض الطلمات و هي انه الرب يسوع المسيح قد صلب بارادته و بعلمه مسبقا و ذالك ما نقرأه في العهد القديم حينما تنبأ النبي داود بصلب المسيح و تقاسم ثوبه

بصورة اوضح, المسيح عرف انه سوف يصلب بل انه كان هدفه حيث قدم لنا الخلاص بصلبه و قيامته


الموضوع ينقل الى منتدى الاسئلة المسيحية


سلام و نعمة


----------



## جورج (23 أغسطس 2005)

ان عيسى او اليسوع قال 
الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُرْسِلَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ 

يطلب من اباه يعني ربه و هل للرب رب ؟

لا يجوز ذلك و اذا كان ذلك فتفكر كيف سيكون الكون باداره الاهين
ذاك الاه يقول يمينا و الاخر يقول شمالاً  و يتنازعا فيحدثا في الارض ضرراً 
و ما كان للارض ان يكون هادئا

فلما صلبو عيسى كما تقولون الم يقوموا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس
انهم كانوا يكرهون عيسى و لم يتركوه بسلام فكيف لهم ان يتركوا كتابكم المقدس بدون تحريف
 ال


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2005)

جورج قال:
			
		

> ان عيسى او اليسوع قال
> الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُرْسِلَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟
> 
> يطلب من اباه يعني ربه و هل للرب رب ؟
> ...



بترجع و تعمل نفس الخطأ

هل من حقي ان افسر سورة من القران على مزاجي؟؟

بالطبع لا
لذلك لا تحاول ان تفسر النص على كيفك

المسيحية تنص على وحدانية الله و هذا الشئ لا انت و لا غير يستطيع تغييره

النص يدل على الارتباط الوثيق بين الاب و الابن اي دلالة على انهم واحد

ففي تجسد المسيح هو قد تخلى عن مجده لذلك يطلب من الاب ان يعمل القوة

لو ان هناك الاهين لما قال المسيح انا و الاب واحد

هذا كلام المسيح اذ يؤكد على انه و الاب واحد و لا صحة لكل الادعائات
التي تتقدم بها

و انا احذرك من المساس بالكتاب المقدس و القول انه محرف فالمنتدى لا يحبذ بمثل هذه الكلمات لذلك الاجر بك ان لا تذكرها ثانية


سلام


----------



## الأندلسى (27 أغسطس 2005)

[QUOTE=Dody
هذا كلام المسيح اذ يؤكد على انه و الاب واحد و لا صحة لكل الادعائات
التي تتقدم بها

و انا احذرك من المساس بالكتاب المقدس و القول انه محرف فالمنتدى لا يحبذ بمثل هذه الكلمات لذلك الاجر بك ان لا تذكرها ثانية... 


 أما من ناحية التحريف فلن نتحدث عنها احتراما لقوانين المنتدى...أما حينما يقول المسيح أنا والاب واحد فهل هذه تعنى أن المسيح هو الأب ؟ لا أعتقد ذلك
 والا فلنعتبر التلاميذ الاثنى عشر بما فيهم يهوذا الخائن وتوما الشكاك هم أيضا والمسيح والأب واحد .. لماذا ؟
لأن انجيل يوحنا أورد على لسان المسيح وهو يكلم الأب هذه الفقرة
 يوحنا 17:23  انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني
 فما الفرق بين واحد هنا وواحد هناك؟؟
 ــ وما معنى قول المسيح ( أبى أعظم منى)يوحنا 14:28 اذا كان هو والآب واحد بالفعل ؟
 _ أتمنى أن أسمع ردك فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله...


----------



## عربي (28 أغسطس 2005)

*بدون مضايقة أو إزعاج*

[SIZE=5]لا أريد أن أزعجكم أو أي شيء من هذا (رغم توقفي عن الكتابة في منتداكم إلا أنني أريدالمعرفة)
فأنا أحترم كتابكم المقدس ولما فيه من معاني منيره , وتوجيهات سديدة, ومحبة للسلام 
ولكن أريد أن تفسرو لي ما معنى وجود أكثر من كتا ب مقدس (كالعهد القديم والعهد الجديد)
لماذا لايكون هناك كتاب واحد مقدس لا إختلاف عليه
شاكراً لكم حسن تعاملكم 
والسلام[/SIZE]


----------



## دودي الاردن (30 أغسطس 2005)

*صلب المسيح حقيقة أم خرافة ؟*

ان حقيقة صلب المسيح هي قضية جدلية رئيسية بين المسيحي والمسلم وحيث ان الصليب يُعتَبر من صلب العقيدة الأساسية للكنيسة ككل . فاني ادعو القارئ الكريم للنظر بشكل شامل للشهادات التالية :

*شهادة التاريخ
*لوسيان الإغريقي مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل ايمانهم بالمسيح .
*بيلاطس البنطي الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل الى طباريوس قيصر ، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس ، كاحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين .

* شهادة التلمود
*التلمود هو كتاب مقدس لليهود . وقد جاء في نسخة طبعت في أمستردام عام 1943 صفحة 42 ، بأن : "يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح كان قد صلب مساء يوم الفصح ."

* شهادة نبوءات العهد القديم
يوجد أكثر من 47 نبوءة تتحدت عن صلب المسيح على الصليب ، والتي قد تحققت حرفياً في نفس اليوم الذي صلب فيه المسيح . ومن أهم هذه النبوءات هي نبوءة اشعياء النبي المذكورة في سفره الإصحاح الثالث والخمسون . وفيما يلي بعض النبوءات التي تحققت في ذلك اليوم عينه .
اتمام هذه النبوءة                                النبوءة
يوحنا 19 :38                                    عطشه على الصليب . ------- مزمور 22 : 15                                                     لوقا 33 : 23                                      ثقبوا يديه ورجليه . --------- مزمور 22 :16                                                 عبرانيين 9 :28                                  حمل خطايا كثيرين . -------- اشعياء 53 : 12 

*شهادة المسيح نفسه
فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه أنه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله يسوع . " (يوحنا 2 : 18-22) ومرة أخرى قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه : "ها نحن صاعدون الى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يُسلَّم الى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت . ويُسلمونه الى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه . وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (متى 20 :18-19)

*شهادة موسى
في سفر التثنية 18 :15 تكلم موسى عن المسيح وهذه النبوة قد تمَّت في (اعمال الرسل 22 : 3) .

*شهادة كلمات المسيح
لا يوجد شخص في الوجود سوى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يمكنه ان ينطق بتلك الكلمات السبع التي تفوه بها وهو يعاني الآلام الشديدة على الصليب . فمن يستطيع ان ينطق ويقول "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا فعلون" إلا المسيح يسوع ؟ 

*شهادة اليهود
سأل اليهود بيلاطس بأن يختم الحجر على القبر ليس خوفاً من أن يخرج من القبر ، ولكن خوفاً من أن يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوه الجسد ومن ثم يقولوا انه قام من الأموات .

*شهادة معمودية المؤمنين
عندما يعتمد المؤمن يشهد بمعموديته عن موته وقيامته مع المسيح "أم تجهلون ان كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته .فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن في جدة الحياة" (رومية 6 :3-6)

وفي كتير شهادات بس لازم لما يكون في شخص مسلم بدو يناقش بالدين المسيحي يكون مطلع على الانجيل علشان ااقدر ناقشه اما نقاش بالاسلوب هاد كتير صعب مع الاسف انه تكهنات من عندكم 
اسفه للاطاله واتمنى الاستفادة 
الرب يباركم


----------



## نذير (7 سبتمبر 2005)

تحياتي للجميع

*شهادة كلمات المسيح
لا يوجد شخص في الوجود سوى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يمكنه ان ينطق بتلك الكلمات السبع التي تفوه بها وهو يعاني الآلام الشديدة على الصليب . فمن يستطيع ان ينطق ويقول "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا فعلون" إلا المسيح يسوع ؟  

الكلمات السابقة مقتبسة من كلام السيد دودي الاردن ، وأريد أن أسأله لماذا دون كل انجيل بعض هذه الكلمات وليس كلها ؟
الاجابة دائما أن كل انجيلي دون مشهدا ، وبقراءة الاناجيل الاربعة تكتمل الصورة !
قد تكون الاجابة معقولة لعصرنا الحاضر ، ولكن الاناجيل الاربعة لم تجتمع أبدا في كتاب واحد في القرون الثلاثة الاولى، وإنما جمعت في عهد الملك قسطنطين !


(أبو النور )


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> تحياتي للجميع
> 
> !
> قد تكون الاجابة معقولة لعصرنا الحاضر ، ولكن الاناجيل الاربعة لم تجتمع أبدا في كتاب واحد في القرون الثلاثة الاولى، وإنما جمعت في عهد الملك قسطنطين !
> ...


 


و متى جمع قرأنك؟ الم يحمع بعد موت محمد؟؟؟؟

يا رجل الا ترى انك توقع نفسك في مصائب


بعدين تجميع الاناجيل ما هي بمشكلة مادامت هي بشارة من الله على السنتهم فان اجتمعت اليوم او بكرة فهي قد ادت الغرض لتوفرها في ذلك الوقت فيكيف لهم ان يجمعوها و هم لم يكتبوها بوحي الله اصلا


الله يهدي العقول


----------



## myriam (8 سبتمبر 2005)

*
سلام المسيح،

النقاش رائع جدا فرغبت باضافة بعض النقاط.


اخوتي نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بالثالوث الاقدس اي الآب والابن والروح القدس وهم الثلاثة الله. بالنسبة لموضوع الابن والآب؟ ان الله الآب بذل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح لكي يموت على الصليب من اجلنا، فهنا يظهر الآب محبته الكبيرة لنا نحن الخطئة، فهذه هي اساس المسيحية "المحبة"، الله الآب لم يرمي ابنه بيديه للموت ولكنه فعل ذلك لاجل خلاص نفوسنا فهذه هي قمة المحبة الالهية وكي نتصالح مع الله من خلال ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح. ذكر بالعهد القديم تنبؤات عن ولادة مخلص للبشر وكان ذلك هو يسوع المسيح، ويسوع المسيح كان على علم بانه سيبذل ويصلب ويموت ويقوم في اليوم الثالث لانه هكذا مكتوب. فقد مات على الصليب من اجلنا نحن البشر ومن اجل خلاصنا ومصالحتنا مع الله الآب.  
من الصعب علينا نحن المسيحيين مشاهدة او رؤية  الله الآب وذلك يذكر بالعهد القديم لانه عندما كان يظهر ويتكلم مع موسى كان يظهر بنور قوي جدا جدا ومستحيل مشاهدته. ويذكر في الكتاب المقدس قول من السيد المسيح: من رأني رأى الآب.


بالنسبة لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟

فالكتاب المقدس لم يحرف ابدا واخوتي اذا بدكم اثبات لهالشي تفضلوا ع فلسطين ونحنا بنعرفكم وبثبتلكم هالشي والسبب هو وجود مخطوطات وجدت قبل سنين طويلة  كتبت من خلال اشخاص اختارهم  الله لحتى يكتبوهم فالكتاب المقدس موحى به من الله.  


بالنسبة لقصة العهد القديم والعهد الجديد؟

الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب واحد وليس اثنين.. لكنه مقسم الى قسمين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. العهد القديم يتحدث عن تعامل  الله مع شعب كامل وكان عبارة عن تنبؤات لما سيحدث في المستقبل. والعهد الجديد هو تعامل الله مع افراد وقد قام الله الابن بتجديد العهد بينا وبين الآب ومصالحتنا مع ابيه السماوي. فيذكر في العهد الجديد البشارة اي ولادة السيد المسيح من العذراء مريم الكاملة الطهارة لكي يخلصنا او يحررنا من العبودية. فالعهد القديم والعهد الجديد مكملان لبعضهما البعض.... فهما كتاب واحد موحى به من الله.


برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم



*


----------



## نذير (8 سبتمبر 2005)

الله يهديــــــــــــه

حرر من قبل الادارة


----------



## myriam (9 سبتمبر 2005)

*

يا اخي الكريم ابو النور .....


لا داعي لهذا الكلام .... فالكتاب المقدس بدون شك موحى به من الله ....


ولا ارغب بالنقاش بخصوص القرآن الكريم لان ذلك ليس هو هدفي ... فانا مسيحية.


برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم


*


----------



## Zayer (9 سبتمبر 2005)

الاول Dody 



> و متى جمع قرأنك؟ الم يحمع بعد موت محمد؟؟؟؟



الجواب لا, لما توفي النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله و سلم  
كان القران مكتوب  لا كما يظن كثير من المسلمين   

وذليل على ذلك قول الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله  وسلم في خطبة الوداع  

<اني تارك فيكم الثقلين ما ان تمسكتم بهما  لن تضلو كتاب الله و عترتي اهل بيتي > 

بالعقل يعني لو ما كان القران مكتوب في كتاب  ما كان الرسول قال كتاب الله 

في كثير من الحقائق زيفت وحرفت   

بنسبة لنا كمسلمين فأئننا نعتقد او بالاصح اخبرنا  

بأن نبي الله عيسى ابن مريم سلام الله عليه 

لم يمت على الصليب بل خيل لهم انهم صلبوه و الله سبحانه وتعالى 

رفعه الى السماء ولم يمت الى يومنا هذا فهو حي عند الله يرزق 

الاخت مريم 



> العهد القديم يتحدث عن تعامل الله مع شعب كامل وكان عبارة عن تنبؤات لما سيحدث في المستقبل.



ممكن تذكري لنا التنبؤات التي حدثت  والتي ستحدث في المستقبل 

يعني ما هو الشئ الذي سيحدث في المستقبل الي جاي


----------



## نذير (9 سبتمبر 2005)

الهم نور العقول

حرر من قبل الادارة


----------



## myriam (9 سبتمبر 2005)

*
هاي

اخي انا كنت اتكلم عن العهد القديم والنبؤات  المذكورة بداخله تحققت بالعهد الجديد اي بولادة المخلص ربنا  يسوع المسيح ..... 

اخ Zayer ...... واليك هذه الاجابة ....... منقول .......


نبؤات العهد القديم، والأدلة على صدقها

أولاً - النبؤات

لما كان ظهور الله في الجسد، مع توافقه مع كماله، ومع حاجة البشرية الماسة إليه، يسمو فوق العقل والإدراك، رأى الله بحكمته أن يوحي إلى أنبيائه للتنبؤ عنه قبل حدوثه بمئات السنين، ليمهد للذين يشاهدون ظهوره في الجسد، أو يسمعون أنه ظهر فيه، سبيل الإيمان به والإفادة منه، دون تردد أو تأخّر. وفيما يلي أهم نبوات هؤلاء الأنبياء، وتعليق رسل العهد الجديد بالوحي عليها: 

1 - سجَّل داود النبي سنة 1000 ق. م في مزمور 40: 6-8 خطاباً وجَّهه الابن بصفته الناسوتية التي كان عتيداً أن يظهر بها في العالم، إلى الله، جاء فيه: بذبيحة وتقدمة لم تُسرّ. أذنيَّ فتحْتَ. محرقة وذبيحة خطية لم تطلب. حينئذ قلت هأنذا جئت، (لأنه) بدرج الكتاب مكتوب عني: أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهي سُررت . وقد اقتبس هذه الآية كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين سنة 70 م، فقال بالوحي: لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا. لذلك عند دخوله (المسيح) إلى العالم، يقول: ذبيحة وقرباناً لم ترد، لكن هيّأت لي جسداً، لأنه بمحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم تُسرّ. ثم قلت هأنذا أجيء، (لأنه) في درج الكتاب مكتوب عني، لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله (عبرانيين 10: 4-9).

إن الذبائح الحيوانية لا تصلح كفّارة عن الإنسان، إذ أن الكفّارة يجب ألا تقلّ قيمتها عن قيمة ما تكفّر عنه، وهذه الذبائح أقلّ في قيمتها من قيمة الإنسان كثيراً . كما أن جميع الأعمال الصالحة التي يمكن أن يقوم بها الإنسان، لا تصلح كفّارة عنه، لأنها مهما كثرت وعظمت فهي محدودة، والإساءة التي نتجت من خطاياه هي إساءة إلى حقوق غير محدودة، لأنها حقوق الله ذاته. و لا يمكن أن أشياء محدودة تكون كفّارة عن أمور غير محدودة. ولذلك فإن الله وحده هو الذي يستطيع أن يكفّر عن الإنسان، لأنه هو وحده الذي يعرف حقوقه غير المحدودة. (لزيادة الايضاح اقرأ كتاب قضية الغفران).

والعبارة أذنيَّ فتحت أو ثقبت ، هي اصطلاح ديني يُقصد به إعلان الطاعة الاختيارية الكاملة، ويرجع استعماله بين البشر بهذا المعنى إلى عصر موسى النبي. فقد جاء في سفر الخروج 21 أنه إذا اشترى يهوديٌ عبداً يهودياً، فست سنين يخدم، وفي السابعة يخرج حراً مجّاناً. لكن إن قال هذا العبد: أُحبّ سيدي، لا أخرج حراً ، يقرّبه سيده إلى قائمة الباب، ويثقب أذنه، فيخدمه العبد المذكور إلى الأبد. ولذلك فقول السيد المسيح، بصفته الناسوتية، لله: أذنيَّ ثقبت ، يدل على اتخاذه بمحض اختياره صورة العبد الكامل، الذي يحب الله محبة لا حدَّ لها، والذي ليست له رغبة سوى أن يحقق مقاصده تحقيقاً كاملاً. وهذه المقاصد هي إعلان محبته المطلقة للبشر، وتقريبهم إليه، وجَعْلهم في حالة التوافق معه إلى الأبد. ولا جدال في أنه لا يستطيع القيام بتحقيق المقاصد المذكورة سوى المسيح لأنه بوصفه أقنوم الكلمة الأزلي هو في ذاته المعلِن لله ولكل مقاصده. أما كل من عداه فمخلوق، والمخلوق محدود، والمحدود لا يستطيع أن يحقق أمراً من أمور غير المحدود. ولا جدال أيضاً في أن الوسيلة الوحيدة التي بها يحقق المسيح هذه المقاصد هي بالظهور في جسد مثل أجسادنا، أو بتعبير آخر في صورة عبد مثلنا، لأنه بدون هذه الوسيلة لا نستطيع نحن العبيد المحدودين أن ندرك محبة الله غير المحدودة، وبالتالي لا نستطيع التمتع بها أو الإفادة منها. ومما تجدر ملاحظته في هذه المناسبة، أننا إذا رجعنا إلى فلسفة ابن العربي وجدنا أن الاصطلاح العبد الكامل يرد فيها وصفاً للكائن الذي يدعى كلمة الله كما ذكر الكتاب المقدس من قبل في إشعياء 42: 1 و 19 وفيلبي 2: 6-8. وسنتحدث عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل في الباب الرابع.

ومجيء الكلمة إلى العالم، أو بالحري ظهوره فيه، لا يكون مدركاً إلا إذا كان في جسد يمكننا إدراكه، لأن الكلمة موجود بلاهوته في الكون منذ الأزل، ومع ذلك لم يستطع واحد من البشر أن يدرك به محبة الله المطلقة، قبل ظهوره في الجسد. ويقول جئتُ بصيغة الماضي، مع أنه لم يكن قد جاء بعد، لأن مجيئه إلى العالم كان مقرراً حدوثه في الأزل.

والدَّرْج هو ما يُكتب فيه، ويُراد ب- درج الكتاب التوراة، فقد أنبأت في كل سفر من أسفارها تقريباً أن المسيح سيظهر لإتمام مشيئة الله التي لم يستطع أحد إتمامها، وأنبأت بذلك قبل ظهوره على الأرض بمئات السنين. وقد جاء المسيح - الكلمة - ليعلن مشيئة الله وهي إعلان محبته المطلقة للناس، وإنقاذهم من خطاياهم وقصورهم الذاتي، ليستطيعوا التوافق مع الله والتمتع به.

ويخاطب المسيح الآب هنا بقوله: لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله . ولا يعتبر الله إله المسيح من جهة أقنوميته، لأن المسيح من هذه الجهة هو الله (إذ هو واحد مع الأقنومين الآخَريْن في اللاهوت). (أقرأ كتاب: الله ذاته ونوع وحدانيته)، بل من جهة ناسوته الذي كان عتيداً أن يأخذه، لأن المسيح من هذه الجهة، كان قد ارتضى أن يصير في شبه الناس (فيلبي 2: 7) لإتمام مقاصد الله الأزلية، كما ذكرنا.

وقيام الكلمة أو الابن بصفته الناسوتية بإتمام مشيئة الله، لم يكن رغماً عنه بل كان برضاه، ولم يكن برضاه فحسب، بل كان بسرور منه أيضاً، وهذا ما يتوافق مع كماله كل التوافق، وهذا ما يجعل لأعمال محبته الفدائية قيمة ثمينة في نظر العارفين بها.

2 - وقال إشعياء النبي قبل ظهور المسيح بسبعمائة وخمسين سنة: ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً، وتدعو اسمه عمَّانوئيل (اشعياء 7: 14)، وقد اقتبس متى الرسول هذه الآية بالوحي، بعد المسيح بأربعين سنة تقريباً، فقال بعد تسجيله لحديث الملاك مع العذراء: وهذا كله ليتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل، هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمَّانوئيل، الذي تفسيره الله معنا (متى 1: 22 و 23).

وقد ادّعى دافيد ستروس أحد الملحدين في القرن التاسع عشر، أن الكلمة المترجمة العذراء في هذه الآية، معناها المرأة . فدفع ادعاءه جيمس أور العلامة البريطاني، والأستاذ دشيان أستاذ اللغة العبرية في جامعة أكسفورد، بأن هذه الكلمة هي في الأصل العبري علما أي غُلامة ، أو فتاة في سن الزواج ، أو بالحري عذراء .

وقد شهد علماء اللغة العبرية أن الكلمة المترجمة عذراء هنا هي نفس الكلمة المترجمة فتاة، للدلالة على بكورية رفقة، ومريم أخت موسى (تكوين 24: 43، خروج 2: 8). كما أن جمعها هو المترجم العذارى في (مزمور 68: 25، نشيد 1: 3، 6: 8). فضلاً عن ذلك فإن هذه الكلمة تُرجمت، بواسطة علماء اليهود أنفسهم، في الترجمة السبعينية بارثينوس أي عذراء اث هقلهى *هقفا ب اقهسفو؛ز 10 - والغُلامة والعذراء واحد في البكورية، والفرق الوحيد بينهما أن الأولى تكون صغيرة السن، أما الثانية فقد تكون صغيرة السن وقد تكون كبيرة. ولما كانت العذراء مريم، كما يتضح من التاريخ الديني صغيرة السن، كان من البديهي أن يصفها الوحي بكلمة غُلامة .

كما ادّعى بعض الناس أن هذه النبوة يقصد بها الإشارة إلى أن النبي إشعياء سينجب ولداً، لكن هذا الادعاء لا نصيب له من الصواب، للأسباب الآتية: (1) إن التي ستلد هذا الشخص عذراء، والشخص الوحيد الذي وُلد من عذراء هو المسيح، كما هو معلوم لدينا. (ب) ان اسم ابن إشعياء لم يكن عمَّانوئيل ، بل كان مهير شلال حاش بز ، كما يتضح من (اشعياء 8: 3). (ج) ان اسم عمَّانوئيل ينطبق على المسيح وحده، لأن معناه الله معنا أو الله الظاهر لنا ، والمسيح هو الله معنا، والله الظاهر لنا.

3 - وقال على لسان اشعياء النبي أيضاً: لأنه يولد لنا ولد، ونُعطى ابناً، وتكون الرياسة على كتفه، ويُدعى اسمه عجيباً، مشيراً، إلهاً قديراً، أباً أبدياً، رئيس السلام (اشعياء 9: 6 و 7). وقد تحققت هذه النبوة بحذافيرها في المسيح. فقبل ولادته كان الملاك قد قال للعذراء عنه: .... وابن العلي يُدعى، ولا يكون لملكه نهاية (لوقا 1: 32 و 33). وعند ولادته جاء ملاك وخاطب جمهوراً من الناس قائلاً: لا تخافوا فها أنا أبشّركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب، إنه وُلد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود، مخلّص هو المسيح الرب (لوقا 2: 11) وظهر بغتة مع هذا الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين: المجد لله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرض السلام، وبالناس المسرّة (لو 2: 13 و 14).

ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه في هذه المناسبة أن المسيح يُدعى ابن الله قبل الولادة من العذراء، وبعد الولادة منها. فيُدعى بهذا الاسم قبل ولادته منها، بوصفه الذي كان يعلن الله منذ الأزل، ويُدعى به بعد ولادته منها، بوصفه الذي يعلن الله للبشر في الزمان.

والصفات الواردة في إشعياء 9: 6، 7 تنطبق على المسيح وحده، فهو الذي له الرياسة المطلقة (رؤيا 19: 16)، وهو الذي له المشورة والتدبير (أمثال 8: 14)، وهو القادر على كل شيء (رؤيا 1: 8)، وهو أبو الأبدية الذي ليس لملكه نهاية (لوقا 1: 33)، وهو رئيس السلام، لأنه هو الذي يمنحنا السلام مع الله والسلام مع أنفسنا أيضاً، حتى وسط الشدائد والضيقات (يوحنا 14: 27، أفسس 2: 7-14، فيلبي 4: 7).

وتسبيحة الملائكة في لوقا 2: 14 تتوافق مع ميلاد المسيح كل التوافق، لأنه بظهوره أعلن محبة الله لنا وسروره بنا، على الرغم من عدم استحقاقنا لأي عطف أو محبة، فامتلأنا ابتهاجاً وسلاماً وانطلقنا تبعاً لذلك إلى تمجيده وإكرامه، كما انطلقت الملائكة من قبل إلى ذلك.


ثانياً - الأدلة على صدقها

وبالتأمل في نبوات التوراة السابق ذكرها، يتضح لنا أنه فضلاً عن كونها مدوَّنة بالوحي الإلهي، وقد أُشير إليها وعُلِّق عليها بواسطة رسل العهد الجديد بالوحي الإلهي كذلك، الأمر الذي لا يدع مجالاً للشك في صدقها، فإن الأدلة العقلية أيضاً تثبت صدقها، أو بالحري صدق ظهور أقنوم الابن في الجسد، كما يتضح مما يلي: 

1 - بما أن هذه النبوات ليست مسجَّلة في الإنجيل، بل مسجَّلة في التوراة التي يحتفظ بها اليهود إلى الوقت الحاضر من قبل الميلاد بمئات السنين، إذن لا سبيل للظن بأن رسل المسيح ابتدعوا موضوع ظهور الله في الجسد من عندياتهم. كما أنه لا سبيل للظن بأن شهادتهم عن ظهوره كانت نتيجة لاطلاعهم على التوراة واقتباسهم الآيات الخاصة به منها، لأنهم كيهود كانوا لا يصدقون أن المسيح يأتي في حالة التواضع، وأنه يُرفض ويُصلب. فليس هناك شك في أن شهادتهم عنه هي التي جاءت مطابقة للآيات السابق تسجيلها في التوراة عنه.

2 - وبما أن هذه النبوات لم تُكتب بواسطة أشخاص مجهولين، بل بواسطة داود وإشعياء، اللذين كانا من أشهر أنبياء الله المتمسكين بوحدانيته وتنزُّهه عن الزمان والمكان والجسم والصورة، وغير ذلك من الأعراض، إذن فمن المؤكد أنهما لم يكتباها بوحي من خواطرهم أو عواطفهم، بل كتباها بوحي من الله وحده.

3 - أخيراً، بما أن معنى هذه النبوات ليس عاماً، لأنه لا ينطبق إلا على شخص واحد يكون هو الله وإنساناً معاً، إذن لا شك في أنها قيلت عن المسيح وحده، كما يتضح من النبوات السابق ذكرها، وتعليق رسل العهد الجديد بالوحي عليها.*


----------



## Zayer (10 سبتمبر 2005)

شكرا اخت مريم على الاجابة 

ولكن يبدو انكي لم تفهي سؤالي 

انا اقصد تنباءات وحصلت انتي كل الي جبتيه لي يتكلم عن الاخبار بقدوم  عيسى ابن مريم  عليه السلام 

ولكن سؤال اليس دينكم يبدأ بولادته ؟ ام انه دينكم هو امتداد الى دين اخر ؟  

ثم انكي لم تذكري لي شئ يتنبأ عن المستقبل اي ماذا سيحصل في المستقبل 

ولكن احب ان ابين لكي اشياء خبر بها الاسلام منذ اكثر من 1400 سنة وحصلت وفي وقتنا الحاضر هذا 

في زمننا هذا   

مثلا من الاشياء التي خبرها بها الاسلام  

تشبه الرجال بالنساء و العكس  
لا يستطيع احد الانكار ابدا بهذا الشئ فأنتو ترون بعينكم هذا الشئ رجل يطيل شعره  و يحلق لحيته وشاربه 
ويعتني بجماله    ويستخدمو لأغراض جنسية تماما كنساء  واذا تبو اذكر لكم مثال على ذلك مايكل جاكسون   

وكذلك النساء تلاحظون الان في بعض القنوات التلفزوينية الي تجيب عرض ازياء نلاقي بعض النساء تلبس 
لباس يشبه لباس الرجل و كذلك بعض القصات للمرأة تشبه قصات الرجل 

ركبت ذوات الفروج السروج  

ذوات الفروج يعني: النساء و  السروج يعني: الخيول

والمقصود هنا الاتصال الجنسي بين الحيوانات ( واكثر شئ تصير للخيول و الكلاب ) والانسان 

وهذي حصلت في زمننا هذا  في كثير من الحالات تصير في الغرب 

الاستخفاف بدماء  

كما نسمع بشكل يومي في الاخبار بعدد قتلى في فلسطين و العراق و انحاء متفرقة من العالم 
وهذا يعني الاستخفاف بحرمة الدماء واصبح القتل شئ هينا عند الناس 

استغنت النساء بالنساء

أي: لا تتزوج النساء، بل تكتفي الواحدة بثانية في قضاء الشهوة الجنسية، ويسمى في الإسلام بـ (السحق) وهو حرام مغلظ، وله عقوبة خاصة مذكورة في كتب الفقه، فإنه هدم للعائلة، وتقويض للأسرة، وإفناء للأمة بالتالي.

وهناك الكثير الكثير من الاشياء التي ذكرت في الاسلام و تحققت الا يعد هذا دليل على صدق الاسلام و نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم ؟؟    وغير المعجزات العلمية المذكورة في القران اليس هذا دليل على صدق الاسلام 
ان كانت المعجزات التي حدثت في زمن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه و اله وسلم و انتو لا تصدقو انها حدثت 
هناك معجزات الى يومنا هذا, انا ا لشئ الي مستغرب منه ليش انتو ما تبادولنا الاسئلة ؟ 

وهذا هو الحديث الذي طلعت منه النقاط السابقة من رواة اهل السنة

نور الأبصار للشبلنجي للشافعي): عن أبي جعفر (رضي الله عنه) قال: إذا تشبه الرجال بالنساء والنساء بالرجال، وركبت ذوات الفروج السروج وأمات الناس الصلوات، واتبعوا الشهوات، واستخفوا بالدماء وتعاملوا بالربا، وتظاهروا بالزنا، وشيدوا البناء، واستحلوا الكذب وأخذوا الرشا، واتبعوا الهوى، وباعوا الدين بالدنيا، وقطعوا الأرحام، وضنوا بالطعام، وكان الحلم ضعفاً، والظلم فخراً، والأمراء فجرة، والوزراء كذبة، والأمناء خونة، والأعوان ظلمة، والقُرّاء فسقة، وظهر الجور، وكثر الطلاق، وبدأ الفجور، وقبلت شهادة الزور، وشربت الخمور، وركبت الذكور الذكور، واستغنت النساء بالنساء، واتّخذ الفيء مغنماً، والصدقة مغرماً، واتّقي الأشرار مخافة ألسنتهم، وخرج السفياني من الشام، واليماني من اليمن، وخسف بالبيداء بين مكة والمدينة، وقتل غلام من آل محمد بين الركن والمقام، وصاح الصائح من السماء بأن الحق معه ومع أتباعه قال: فإذا خرج أسند ظهره إلى الكعبة، واجتمع إليه ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رجلاً من أتباعه فأول ما ينطق به هذه الآية: (بقيت الله خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين) [هود / 86.] 
ثم يقول: أنا بقية الله. وخليفته، وحجته عليكم، فلا يسلم عليه أحد إلا قال: السلام عليك يا بقية الله في الأرض فإذا اجتمع عنده العقد عشرة آلاف رجل فلا يبقى يهودي ولا نصراني، ولا أحد ممن يعبد غير الله تعالى إلا آمن به وصدقه وتكون الملة واحدة ملة الإسلام. وكل ما كان في الأرض من معبود سوى الله تعالى تنزل عليه نار من السماء فتحرقه.


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2005)

نبوءات الكتاب المقدس كثيرة منها

*نبوءات عجيبة تمت بحذافيرها في العهد الجديد: مثل مكان ولادة المسيح في بيت لحم، والأسرة التي ولد منها "بيت داود"، وولادته من عذراء (إشعياء 7: 14)، وآلامه الكفارية على الصليب، وثقب يديه ورجليه *

*ونجد في الكتاب المقدس نبوءات عن تاريخ ممالك العالم إلى وقت النهاية، وتاريخ شعب اليهود إلى وقت النهاية وذلك في سفر دانيال، وتاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية في سفر الرؤيا، وغير ذلك الكثير مما لا يتسع المجال لذكره. وقد تم بعض هذه النبوات بالضبط وبعضها في طريق الإتمام. ونشاهد ذلك بعيوننا في الوقت الحاضر. وقد شهد المسيح له المجد للعهد القديم مقتبساً عدة آيات منه، كما أوضح لتلاميذه الأمور المختصة بشخصه في أسفار موسى والمزامير والأنبياء. *

*اما عن المستقب فالكتاب المقدس يتنبأ ببناء الهيكل من جديد و بمجيء المسيح الثاني و من انقسامات و حروب*

*لما لا تقرأ الكتاب المقدس لتتعرف اكثر... الا تراك تسأل و تتجاهل الاجابة...*


----------



## نذير (10 سبتمبر 2005)

لم اعلم انكم تخافون الكلمة لهذا الحد ، بدلا من شطب مشاركاتي دافعوا عن عقيدتكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zayer (10 سبتمبر 2005)

Dody 



> ونشاهد ذلك بعيوننا في الوقت الحاضر



ما هو الشئ الذي نشاهده بعيوننا ؟؟ ارجو التوضيح كما وضحت انا في ردي   



> و بمجيء المسيح الثاني



ابن اخر لله ؟   



سؤال هل ذكر شئ عن الاسلام  ؟؟ 
اظن انه شئ مهم لان الاسلام دخل قرنه الخامس عشر 
وقد قامت دولات اسلامية كبيرة حدوددها الى الصين شرقا و الى الاندلس غربا  ( ما تسمى الان اسبانيا و البرتغال ) 
والى اوساط افريقيا جنوبا و الى اوروبا شمال 

ما اظن ان في دولة قامت بهذا الحجم 

وملاييين المسلمين  

الا يعد هذا بشئ يجيب ذكره   ؟ 


لا اريد تنبؤات تخبر بولادة المسيح في مكان معين او بوضع معين  

ابي اشياء اخرى تصير في زمننا هذا  


شوفو الاسلام لم يترك شئ الا وتكلم عنه 

حتى بعد موت الانسان يتكلم عن ماذا سيحصل في القبر ( ما يسمى بعالم البرزخ ) من عذاب و نعيم و بين اقسام 
الناس  في هذا العالم ( المؤمن - الكافر ........)  
وكيف سيبعثون الناس يوم القيامة واخبر ببعض الاهوال التي سوف يلقونها بتفاصيل دقيقة جدا


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> Dody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

فعلا انك جاهل ليس بالمسيحية و عقيدتها بل حتى باللغة العربية

يا رجل انا ما بتكلم عن مسيح ثاني بل اتكلم عن المجي الثاني للمسيح فالثاني هنا هو المجئ و ليس المسيح, بتريد اعربها الك حتى تفهمها اكثر؟؟؟

اما عن انه ما بهمك اذا كان الكتاب المقدس قد تنبأ عن مكان وولادة السيد المسيح فهذا عين الجهل, لان محور المسيحية يدوم على هذا, فما الفأئدة بالتبأ بأشياء و اهوال الا يستطيع السحرة و العلامون كذلك؟ هل يجعل هذا منهم انبياء؟؟؟

بالرغم من هذا, اقرأ روية يوحنا اللاهوتي و ستكون لك صورة واضحة عن الاشياء المستقبلية و التي ذكرت منها بناء الهيكل اليهودي من جديد


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لم اعلم انكم تخافون الكلمة لهذا الحد ، بدلا من شطب مشاركاتي دافعوا عن عقيدتكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
اذا ما تحترم الطرف الثاني ما بنمسح مشاركتك فقط بل نلغي عضويتك ايضا فالتزم الادب و قوانين حوار الاديان


----------



## نذير (10 سبتمبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> اذا ما تحترم الطرف الثاني ما بنمسح مشاركتك فقط بل نلغي عضويتك ايضا فالتزم الادب و قوانين حوار الاديان


على كل حال هذا يدل على ضعفكم وعدم قدرتكم الدفاع عن عقيدتكم ، كنت أظن انكم ستدافعون عن معتقدكم بالعقل والحجة والمنطق ، لا أريد أن أقول الكثير ، قد نلتقي ثانية ........  سأتوقف عن المشاركة ، كنت أفضل مصاحبتكم وليس الاصطدام معكم ، سلاما لكم ، أسأل الله أن يهديكم 




ابو النور


----------



## Zayer (11 سبتمبر 2005)

> فعلا انك جاهل ليس بالمسيحية و عقيدتها بل حتى باللغة العربية



الي ينفهم من كلامك هو قدوم مسيح جديد  انت ما عبرت بالصورة المطلوبة 

على العموم هذا مجرد سوء فهم لا اكثر 

انتو ما قلتو انه مات على الصليب فكيف يعود مرة ا خرى ؟؟! اذا كان مات  

اذا عيسى ابن مريم لم يمت على الصليب كما تضنون 

حتى احنا نؤمن بظهوره  مرة اخرى في اخر الزمان  وسوف يتبعه الكثير من المسيحيين وسوف يدخلهم  

دين الاسلام    هكذا موجود عندنا  



> الا يستطيع السحرة و العلامون كذلك؟ هل يجعل هذا منهم انبياء؟؟؟



بتأكيد ما يجعلهم انبياء  ولكن الاشياء الي ذكرتها مستحيل السحرة يتنبؤو بها 

هذا شئ و شئ اخر ان هذي الاشياء مذكورة من قبل 1400 سنة  ما معقولة يكون ساحر تنبأ بها من ذلك الوقت 



> فما الفأئدة بالتبأ بأشياء و اهوال



هناك فائدة كبيرة وهي لتنبيه المؤمنين  لان هذي الاشياء الي ذكرتها  هي علامات 
لظهور المهدي ( عج ) فأذا حصلت هذي الاشياء يتبين صدق الاسلام ويعرف المؤمنيين ان ظهور المهدي ( عج ) قريب 

وبتالي قيام الساعة قريب 

واما بنسبة الى اهوال يوم القيامة وعذاب القبر فهي مهمة ايضا 

فهي عبارة عن تنبيه و تحذير الى الناس اذا ارتكبو المعاصي فتبين لهم ما مصير من عصى الله و رسوله 

وكذلك هي بشارة الى المؤمنين اذا عبدو الله وحده مخلصين له الدين و اطاعوه  سيحصلون على نعيم و سوف يفوزون بالجنة 


اذا كانت هذي الاشياء ( التنبؤات كما تسموها )  لا تهمك  فهناك المعجزات العلمية الا تعني لكي شئ 


وهناك معجزات  في القران غير الاعجاز العلمي و الاخبار بالمستقبل  حتى الاعداد في القران الكريم تعتبر 
معجزة واظن ان بلاغة القران الكريم تكفي


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> الي ينفهم من كلامك هو قدوم مسيح جديد انت ما عبرت بالصورة المطلوبة
> 
> على العموم هذا مجرد سوء فهم لا اكثر
> 
> ...


 

من جديد بتجي و بتتكلم من نفسك... نحن نقول المسيح مات و قــــــــــــــــــــــام من الاموات غالبا الموت و ابليس لذلك خلاصنا مبني على هذا


الا تراك انك ينقصك الكثر من القرأة قبل ما تأتي و تقول نحن نؤمن بهذا و ذلك؟؟؟

ارجوا منك عدم تكرار هذا الحالة في المستقبل

فلا يحق لك ان تقرر ما نؤمن به بدون علم او دراية


----------



## Zayer (11 سبتمبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> من جديد بتجي و بتتكلم من نفسك... نحن نقول المسيح مات و قــــــــــــــــــــــام من الاموات غالبا الموت و ابليس لذلك خلاصنا مبني على هذا
> 
> 
> الا تراك انك ينقصك الكثر من القرأة قبل ما تأتي و تقول نحن نؤمن بهذا و ذلك؟؟؟
> ...




انا اسف لعدم القراءة و لكن انا شخص عادي ينقصني ان اقرأ في ديني قبل ان اقرأ عن دين اخر 

ولكن انا ما اجيب شئ من نفسي انا فقط اسألكم لا غير  هل في ذلك خطأ لو سألتكم ؟


----------



## myriam (12 سبتمبر 2005)

*

سلام المسيح،


يا اخوتي ان المجيء الثاني للمسيح سوف يتم في المستقبل..... فقد جاء المسيح في المرة الاولى كي يخلصنا ويحررنا من الخطيئة ولكي يصالحنا مع ابيه السماوي. اما المجيء المسيح الثاني هو الرجاء المبارك للمؤمنين وكما تنبأ الأنبياء عن مجيئه الأول تنبئوا مجيئه الثاني. وكما تحققت النبوات في الماضي ستتحقق في المستقبل. ويحاسب المسيح البشر جميعاً ويذهب الأشرار إلى عذاب أبدي والأبرار إلى الحياة الأبدية في ملكوت الله. وهكذا تأتي النهاية اللانهائية. وفي يدك أنت اختيار نهايتك ……………........... 


اخوتي لو كان عندكم كل هذه الاهمية بخصوص المجئ الثاني للمسيح افتحوا الكتاب المقدس وبالاحرى على رؤيا  يوحنا اللاهوتي وانجيل لوقا اصحاح 21  وهنالك ستجدون ما يسركم.   


برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم*


----------



## Zayer (13 سبتمبر 2005)

تم تحذيرك من قبل  الرجاء الابتعاد عن هذا الاسلوب​


----------



## المسيح أحبك ومات لأجلك (2 أكتوبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لم اعلم انكم تخافون الكلمة لهذا الحد ، بدلا من شطب مشاركاتي دافعوا عن عقيدتكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



راجعوا أنفسكم قبل فوات الأوان......

الرب قريب ......  أبوس على راسكم ....  

المسيح أحبك ومات على الصليب من أجلك.....
*
...........لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية........*

أصلى من أجل كل واحد منكم و حتى أخى الحبيب المسلم لكى يفتح الرب عينه وقلبه الى المسيح

ولكم كل الحب وأترك لكم سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل,,,,,,,,,,,[/b]


----------



## المسيح أحبك ومات لأجلك (2 أكتوبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لم اعلم انكم تخافون الكلمة لهذا الحد ، بدلا من شطب مشاركاتي دافعوا عن عقيدتكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


راجعوا أنفسكم قبل فوات الأوان......

الرب قريب ......  أبوس على راسكم ....  

المسيح أحبك ومات على الصليب من أجلك.....
*
...........لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية........*

أصلى من أجل كل واحد منكم و حتى أخى الحبيب المسلم لكى يفتح الرب عينه وقلبه الى المسيح

ولكم كل الحب وأترك لكم سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل,,,,,,,,,,,[/b]


----------



## نذير (13 أكتوبر 2005)

المسيح أحبك ومات لأجلك قال:
			
		

> راجعوا أنفسكم قبل فوات الأوان......
> 
> الرب قريب ......  أبوس على راسكم ....
> 
> ...



تحياتي للجميع 

اشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة ، والمسيح عليه السلام نبي عظيم من انبياء بني اسرائيل ولا ننقصه حقّه ، ولكنه لم يقل عن نفسه انه اله ولم يطلب من احد عبادته ’ بل أن جميع اقواله وافعاله وصلاته تدل على عبوديته لله الواحد الاحد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ، ولم اقابل مسيحي واحد مستعد للنقاش بموضوعية حول الوهية المسيح أو عقيدة الصلب والفداء ، وأي تطرق لهذه المسألة في أي منتدى مسيحي تواجه بالحذف فورا .


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2005)

*نحن في هذا المنتدى لانخاف
ونحن مستعدون لاي سؤال عن سبب الرجاء
وهااخي نذير انت تقابل الآن من يحاورك
ولقد رددنا على هذا الموضوع بغير مشاركة 
وان ابتغيت نتكلم فيه مرة ثانية بل وحتى ياتي المنتهى*


----------



## whocares (2 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> تحياتي للجميع
> 
> اشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة ، والمسيح عليه السلام نبي عظيم من انبياء بني اسرائيل ولا ننقصه حقّه ، ولكنه لم يقل عن نفسه انه اله ولم يطلب من احد عبادته ’ بل أن جميع اقواله وافعاله وصلاته تدل على عبوديته لله الواحد الاحد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ، ولم اقابل مسيحي واحد مستعد للنقاش بموضوعية حول الوهية المسيح أو عقيدة الصلب والفداء ، وأي تطرق لهذه المسألة في أي منتدى مسيحي تواجه بالحذف فورا .



أخ نذير، أنت لماذا متواجد في هذا المنتدى؟ هل تريد النقاش لمعرفة هوية المسيح أم لدحض أي فكرة أو إيمان يناقض الإيمان الإسلامي الذي أنت تتمسك به، و الذي يُنكر صلب المسيح و أُلوهيته؟ أرجو أن تُعلمني بسبب تواجدك في المنتدى، ليتسنى لي و للأخوة و الأخوات أن نعلم كيف و لماذا يجب الحوار معك في أمر حساس و خطير كهذا. السيد المسيح لم يقل لقيصر "عن الحقيقة" لأن نيته لم تكن للبحث بل للمحاكمة. و نحن هنا نحبك يا أخي، و طبعاً التّعدي على قوانين المنتدى المسيحية سيقابَل بالإجراء اللازم. لن يقوم أحد بحذف الأستفسارات الهادفة للتوضيح، و أما التفسير الذاتي الذي يفترض صحته بذاته فينبغي أن لا تقوم به أو نقوم به و إلاّ سيتم الحذف. الإستفسار ينبغي أن يتمثل بطريقة سؤال لأنك لا تعلم ما هو المضمون المتكامل للكتاب المقدس. و أعطيك مثالاً.

أنت تقتبس و بالتالي تفسر على كيفك:

>>>> الله لم يره احد قط يوحنا 1-18
يسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب(لو24:19)
إن إله ابراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب إله آبائنا قد مجد عبده يسوع(أعمال3:13و26) 
على عبدك القدوس يسوع الذي مسحته(أعمال4:27)
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله >>>>>>

أنت لا تريد قراءة الكلام في مضمونه، بل تنتقي ما تريد ليخدم غرض اقتباسك للكلام، و ربما يكون أن يُسلم كل مسيحي في هذه المنتدى. هل تعلم يا أخ نذير، أن الشيطان نفسه استخدم نفس أسلوبك مع عيسى المسيح لما كان في البرية؟

قبل الشرح، أود أن أعلمك أن هناك قوانين التفسير: 
(1)	تفسر الروحيات بالروحيات.
(2)	تفسر النص في سياقه. أي الفقرة التي تُقرأ، و الفقرة التي سبقتها و التي تلتها إن كان هناك وصال في الكلام.
(3)	ننسب ما تم قرائته بمحتوى الرسالة الكتابية جمعاء.

و هكذا نجد الجسد في الأنسان، متواصل، منَظّم، مُنَسّق، و يخدم هدف و غرض معين فلا تتعارض وظيفة اليد عن و ظيفة الذراع و الكتف. كل شيء متجانس! و الأجهزة المختلفة (الدموي، العصبي، العظمي، الهرموني، العضلي...إلخ) كلها من فكر الخالق عز و جل. فأرجو أن لا نعبث و نشوه كلمة الله كما شاء و ذكرَها لنا في الكتاب المقدس الذي نؤمن بعصمته و شرعيته، و إلا حق الحذف لأنه مرض سقيم.

إسأل و لا تفترض!

>>> الله لم يره احد قط يوحنا 1-18 <<<<

فهي تُقرأ: "  الله لم يره احد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب (عيسى المسيح) هو خبّر."

أترى الفرق الشاسع و المعنى المختلف تماماً؟

>>>>> يسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب (لو24:19) <<<<<

فيُقرأ: " 13 و اذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم الى قرية بعيدة عن اورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس* 14  و كانا يتكلمان بعضهما مع بعض عن جميع هذه الحوادث* 15  و فيما هما يتكلمان و يتحاوران اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه و كان يمشي معهما* 16  و لكن امسكت اعينهما عن معرفته* 17  فقال لهما ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به و انتما ماشيان عابسين* 18  فاجاب احدهما الذي اسمه كليوباس و قال له هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم و لم تعلم الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الايام* 19  فقال لهما و ما هي فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب* 20  كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة و حكامنا لقضاء الموت و صلبوه* 21  و نحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل و لكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك* 22  بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كن باكرا عند القبر* 23  و لما لم يجدن جسده اتين قائلات انهن راين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي* 24  و مضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء و اما هو فلم يروه* 25  فقال لهما ايها الغبيان و البطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء* 26  اما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم بهذا و يدخل الى مجده* 27  ثم ابتدا من موسى و من جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الامور المختصة به في جميع الكتب."

من الجدير النظر إلى أن "الأعين قد أمسكت عن معرفته." عدد 16. فياللمصادفة! و المفتاح موجود في آخر عدد 27 حيث تم ذكر "الأمور المختصة به" والتي ذكرها العهد القديم (من موسى و الأنبياء). و موسى كتب أنه سيأتي إنسان من يعده فيكون نبيا، أوَلَمْ يتنبأ المسيح؟ أولم يكن إنسانا؟ و هل يحد ذلك من ألوهيته بأي شكل أو قدرة؟ أبداً! و الغريب أنك لم تقتبس " 20  كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة و حكامنا لقضاء الموت و صلبوه* 21  و نحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل."

الموت، الصلب، الفداء لإسرائيل. فأنت تنتق العبارات و الآيات على كيف كيفك.

>>>>> إن إله ابراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب إله آبائنا قد مجد عبده يسوع(أعمال3:13و26)  <<<<

أنا لم أرى ترجمة مثل هذه في أي موقع. ممكن تذكر لي أين؟

>>>> على عبدك القدوس يسوع الذي مسحته(أعمال4:27)<<<<<

أيضاً، أنا لم أرى ترجمة مثل هذه في أي موقع. ممكن تذكر لي أين؟


و أرجوك، قل لي ما رأيك في التفسير المذكور أعلاه.


----------



## نذير (3 يناير 2006)

ــ   أخ نذير، أنت لماذا متواجد في هذا المنتدى؟

انا مشترك في أكثر من منتدى ، وهذا من بينها .

ـــ   هل تريد النقاش لمعرفة هوية المسيح أم لدحض أي فكرة أو إيمان يناقض الإيمان الإسلامي الذي أنت تتمسك به، و الذي يُنكر صلب المسيح و أُلوهيته؟

لا ، لست هنا لمعرفة هوية المسيح عليه السلام ، فأنا أعرفه كما أخبرنا الله عنه في القرآن العظيم ، وأنا أقرّ بنبوّة المسيح عليه السلام وبشريته ، ولا أؤمن بالـــــــه غير الله الواحد الاحد .

ــــ   أرجو أن تُعلمني بسبب تواجدك في المنتدى، 

كثير من النصارى ومنهم القمص زكريا بطرس يقول اين المسلمين ليوضحوا لنا ، يمكن احنا مش فاهمين ! ، هكذا هو يقول على قناة الحياة ، وأنا هنا للتوضيح وإزالة الفهم الخاطئ عن الاسلام .
بل انتم في هذا المنتدى كثيرا ما تقولوا ، ننتظر ردّ المسلمين للاجابة .

ــ  و نحن هنا نحبك يا أخي، 
وأنا كذلك ، لذلك فأنا أدعوكم للنجاة من النار ، وترك الشرك وعبادة البشر الى عبادة رب البشر ورب المسيح ، الله الواحد القهار .

ــــ    طبعاً التّعدي على قوانين المنتدى المسيحية سيقابَل بالإجراء اللازم.
لم أخالف قوانين المنتدى ، ولا أمانع من حذف اي مشاركة تخالف قوانين المنتدى ، لكن ارجو ابلاغي بذلك في حال حدوث هذا الامر.

ــ    قبل الشرح، أود أن أعلمك أن هناك قوانين التفسير: 
(1) تفسر الروحيات بالروحيات.
(2) تفسر النص في سياقه. أي الفقرة التي تُقرأ، و الفقرة التي سبقتها و التي تلتها إن كان هناك وصال في الكلام.
(3) ننسب ما تم قرائته بمحتوى الرسالة الكتابية جمعاء.


يا ليتكم تلتزمون بهذا عند الطعن بكلام الله في القرآن الكريم .

ـــ    فهي تُقرأ: " الله لم يره احد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب (عيسى المسيح) هو خبّر."

حسنا ، لا خلاف ،  عيسى المسيح خبّر عن الله ، كذلك جميع الانبياء والمرسلين خبروا عن الله ، نحن نعرف الله من خلال رسله والكتب التي أيدهم بها ، والله لم يشاهده أحد ، بشهادة يوحنا ، ولو كان المسيح هو الله ، لقال : لقد رأيتم الله بأعينكم .

ـــ  يسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب (لو24:19)

شكرا على ادراج باقي النص ، اعلمه جيدا ، والمسيح لم ينفِ أو يفند كلام الرجلين - حسب لوقا -  فيما يختص ببشريته ونبوّته ، وانما بيّن لهما الحكمة " اما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم بهذا و يدخل الى مجده"

ـــ  الموت، الصلب، الفداء لإسرائيل. فأنت تنتق العبارات و الآيات على كيف كيفك
الموت : الله أزلي وباقٍ الى الابد وهو حي لايموت ، ولا أؤمن بإلــــه يموت ، ولو لبعض الوقت !
الصلب : أؤمن بوقوع حادثة الصلب ، ولكن ليس للمسيح ، فقد رفعه الله اليه ، وانما وقعت حادثة الصلب لشخص آخر القى الله شبه المسيح عليه ، والارجح انه يهوذا الاسخريوطي.
اما الفداء ، فإن كان لاسرائيل ، فالامر لا يعني غير بني اسرائيل ، وان كان للبشرية ، فمم ؟ من الخطيئة الموروثة ؟ المسيح لم يقل هذا ولم يذكر آدم أو خطيئته ابدا .
هل تؤمن بالكتاب المقدّس ؟ اي من الانبياء الذين بعثهم الله تكلم بهذا الامر ؟ 
هل قرأت قصة لعازر الفقير المسكين مع التاجر الثري المتكبر ؟ ماذا قال المسيح ؟ قال : التاجر يتعذّب في الجحيم ، ولعازر في حضن ابراهيم يتعزّى ،  أين الخطيئة الموروثة ؟ بكل بساطة الله يحاسب كل انسان حسب عمله .
لنفترض جدلا ان هناك خطيئة موروثة : هل يعقل ان تكون معصية ادم بأكله للتفاحة !! تستوجب ان يرث البشر ذنبا لم يقترفوه هم  الاف السنين ، وجريمة البصق في وجه يسوع -حسب ما تؤمنون - الذي تقولون انه الله - استغفر الله -  واهانته وصلبه شبه عاري ، تقابل بالغفران؟
الصلب قلتم عنه فداء ، ولكن لماذا البصق والاهانة ؟

والله الذي لا اله الا هو ان المسيح عليه السلام أكرم وأجل وأعزّ من هذا بكثير !
والله ، انه ما كان ذليلا مهانا قليل الحيلة بل كان من الرسل أولي العزم .
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .

ــــ >>>>> إن إله ابراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب إله آبائنا قد مجد عبده يسوع(أعمال3:13و26) <<<<

أنا لم أرى ترجمة مثل هذه في أي موقع. ممكن تذكر لي أين؟

>>>> على عبدك القدوس يسوع الذي مسحته(أعمال4:27)<<<<<

أيضاً، أنا لم أرى ترجمة مثل هذه في أي موقع. ممكن تذكر لي أين؟

ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة ان الكتاب المقدس على جهازي معطل ! وأرجو ان تزودوني برابط لبرنامج عملي وسريع للكتاب المقدس وأفضل النسخة التي تدرج الحروف "svd"  عند الاقتباس منها .


----------



## whocares (9 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لا ، لست هنا لمعرفة هوية المسيح عليه السلام ، فأنا أعرفه كما أخبرنا الله عنه في القرآن العظيم ، وأنا أقرّ بنبوّة المسيح عليه السلام وبشريته ، ولا أؤمن بالـــــــه غير الله الواحد الاحد .



أنا و أنت نؤمن بإلـه واحد. أخي نذير، أنا لن أقرأ عن السيد المسيح في الأنجيل فقط لأعلم من هو، و إلا أمسيت منحازاً "للدين الموروث." من واجبي أن أقرأ عن الأعلانات التي سبقت و تلت مجيئه، لكي أقتنع بمن إدعى أنه هو، و إلاّ ما فائدة إتباعي له؟ 
حسنا ... و أقول لك أننا (معظمنا) يعرف ما يقوله القرآن عن المسيح. فالتوافق موجود من نواحي نبوته و وجوده و وولادته من عذراء و معجزاته. و المسيح له هوية مميزة في عهدي الكتاب المقدس التي تبرز بقرائتنا لهما، فإنه مسيح يماثل و يختلف عن مسيح القرآن. و هذا الخلاف خطير جدا، فما أبشع أن يكون أي منا في ضلال عن طبيعة المسيح.  أرجو منك أن تتابع ردودي.

>>>>> طبعاً التّعدي على قوانين المنتدى المسيحية سيقابَل بالإجراء اللازم ......لم أخالف قوانين المنتدى ، ولا أمانع من حذف اي مشاركة تخالف قوانين المنتدى ، لكن ارجو ابلاغي بذلك في حال حدوث هذا الامر.<<<<

أكيد. من حق الجميع.

>>>> قبل الشرح، أود أن أعلمك أن هناك قوانين التفسير:  (1) تفسر الروحيات بالروحيات. (2) تفسر النص في سياقه. أي الفقرة التي تُقرأ، و الفقرة التي سبقتها و التي تلتها إن كان هناك وصال في الكلام. (3) ننسب ما تم قرائته بمحتوى الرسالة الكتابية جمعاء.

يا ليتكم تلتزمون بهذا عند الطعن بكلام الله في القرآن الكريم . <<<<<

في أسلوب حوارنا، لا بد من إساءة الفهم لقلة العلم، فهذا شيء طبيعي. أنا ذكرت لك هذا الكلام لكي تتحمل أنت مسئولية كلامك الذي يمثلك عند تفسير الكتاب. هذا التفسير ينطبق على الجميع. و في التالي، ستلاحظ كيف تم إساءة التفسير (لأنك مؤمن بمسيح القرآن الكريم و ليس الكتاب المقدس). 

<<<<<< فهي تُقرأ: " الله لم يره احد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب (عيسى المسيح) هو خبّر."
حسنا ، لا خلاف ،  عيسى المسيح خبّر عن الله ، كذلك جميع الانبياء والمرسلين خبروا عن الله ، نحن نعرف الله من خلال رسله والكتب التي أيدهم بها ، والله لم يشاهده أحد ، بشهادة يوحنا ، ولو كان المسيح هو الله ، لقال : لقد رأيتم الله بأعينكم .<<<<<
>>>>

نذير، كلمة "خبّر" ذُكِرت في الأخير! الكتاب يقول " الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب.." أليس هذا وصف للهوية و المركز؟ ألم يلفت إنتباهك كلمة "الإبن الوحيد؟" ألم يلفت إنتباهك "في حضن الآب"؟ أرجوك تمعّن. هذا الوصف قد تَبَعَ واقع عدم رؤية الله. فالكاتب يحاول إقرار العكس، بأن هويتا المسيح كــ (1) الإبن الوحيد (2) يقع في حضن الآب، قد اجتمعتا معاً لتخبيرنا بمن هو الله. و الكتاب يقول أيضاً " في البدء كان الكلمة، و الكلمة كان عند الله، و كان الكلمة الله ... و الكلمة صار جسداً (يوحنا 1:1،14) ... فالكلمة (1) الذي كان عند الله (2) الذي هو الله (3) قد تأنس و عاش بيننا ...أي } الله الذي عند الله قد تجسد { فيظهر الله الآب و هوالأبن في نفس اللحظة.

و يقول السيد المسيح : " أنا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة" وأضاف "ليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى." ( يوحنا 14: 6) هذه الحصرية ترغمني أن أتبع المسيح عن قناعة، لأنه سيأخذني إلا الآب. و بالتالي، هذا تصريح أن بشارة يسوع المسيح مقترنة به هو فقط و لا أحد سواه. و يؤكد بقوله:" "أنا هو القيامة والحياة، من آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا وكل من آمن بى فلن يموت إلى الأبد" (11: 25-26) ويسوع هنا لا يقول أنه يمنح القيامة والحياة فقط ولكن يقول أنه هو نفسه القيامة والحياة. وكما يقول يوحنا فى المقدمة أن يسوع (الكلمة) فيه كانت الحياة (1: 4).

فهل يجرؤ بشري فقط و يدعي ذلك؟ و لاحظ أخي نذير أن اليهود رفظوا كلام المسيح لأنه ساوى نفسه بالله، و المسيح لم ينكر ذلك حتى في محاولة قتلهم له بسبب نفس الإدعاءات!   

>>>> الموت : الله أزلي وباقٍ الى الابد وهو حي لايموت ، ولا أؤمن بإلــــه يموت ، ولو لبعض الوقت ! >>>>

الجسد يموت، الروح لا تموت. أرجو أن الكلام واضح. فمن منا هنا يؤمن أن الله بروحه يموت؟ النبي محمد ميت الآن، و لكن روحه خالدة في مكان ما. و إذا شاء الله أن يتجسد، فالجسد المُقتَنى سيتعرض للموت وليس روحه الذي فيه.

<<<< الصلب : أؤمن بوقوع حادثة الصلب ، ولكن ليس للمسيح ، فقد رفعه الله اليه ، وانما وقعت حادثة الصلب لشخص آخر القى الله شبه المسيح عليه ، والارجح انه يهوذا الاسخريوطي.>>>>>

أنت لا تؤمن بمسيح دار التاريخ حوله و سار من بدء الوحي في التوراة. المسيح فتح صفحات العهد القديم ليقول لهم أنه لا بد أن يُعذب، يُصلب هو و يموت! 700 سنة قبل تواجد المسيح على الأرض تنبأ النبي أشعياء بذلك عن المسيح قائلاً:" 3مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. 4لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. 5وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 6كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 7ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 8مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 9وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. 10أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. 11مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 12لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ." (أشعياء 53)

هذا الأصحاح واحد من فروقات القرآن الكريم و الكتاب المقدس. أن القرآن يصعب أن يتخيل و يرفض بل ينكر أن يمنح الله عيسى إلى أيدي قاتلين فيحطوا من كرامته و يعذبوه و يقتلوه.  

القرآن: " لم يقتلوه و لم يصلبوه بل شبه له."
الكتاب: " الرب سُر بأن يسحقه بالحزن. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ." 

فكيف يعقل أن الله يشاء ذلك في المسيح في الكتاب و ينكره في القرآن؟ يمكننا معرفة الحقيقة بأن نفهم السبب الذي يعطيه كل كتاب يدعي أنه من عند الله.

>>>> اما الفداء ، فإن كان لاسرائيل ، فالامر لا يعني غير بني اسرائيل ، وان كان للبشرية ، فمم ؟ من الخطيئة الموروثة ؟ المسيح لم يقل هذا ولم يذكر آدم أو خطيئته ابدا.  هل تؤمن بالكتاب المقدّس ؟ اي من الانبياء الذين بعثهم الله تكلم بهذا الامر؟ >>>>

المسيح نفسه قال. اقتباس يوحنا 3 المشهور يقر:" 14وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 15لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 16لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ *الْعَالَمَ *(و اسرائيل جزء صغير من العالم) حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ (و ليس اسرائيل فقط) لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 18اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ." 

كلمة يسوع المخطوطة "هكذا" أعلاه هي طريقة الفداء التي ينكرها القرآن الكريم. القرآن يُنكر محبة الله للعالم في الكتاب ببذل ابنه لخلاص البشر. لا تزعل مني، أنا آتي بأدلة. 

>>>> لنفترض جدلا ان هناك خطيئة موروثة : هل يعقل ان تكون معصية ادم بأكله للتفاحة !! تستوجب ان يرث البشر ذنبا لم يقترفوه هم  الاف السنين ، وجريمة البصق في وجه يسوع -حسب ما تؤمنون - الذي تقولون انه الله - استغفر الله -  واهانته وصلبه شبه عاري ، تقابل بالغفران؟<<<<

ما في لا تفاحة و لا رمانة. آدم لم يُعلّم ابنه قايين (قابيل) أن يقتل، فكيف أدرك (علماً و فكراً و تنفيذاً) أن يقتل أخوه؟
موت المسيح، نذير، سببه أنا. أنا اللي خليت المسيح يموت. لساني الزفر و سواد قلبي و مضايقة الآخرين تسببت بذلك. أنا المجرم في حق اللي ظلمتهم في حياتي، و أستحق الموت فعلا. كل شرور الناس وقعت على المسيح. أحتاج كثيرا من يخلصني من آثامي، فأعمالي الحسنة- أمام العدل الحكم- لا تُزِلن سيئاتي. هذا الأمر الذي يبلور مفهوم الفداء الذي يمنحني الغفران بصلبيه. 

>>>>الصلب قلتم عنه فداء ، ولكن لماذا البصق والاهانة ؟<<<<<

المسيح (أعلاه) هو الذي أشار عنه بالفداء، و من ثم نحن بالإيمان. فحين نُخطيء و نكسر مقياس العدالة الإلـهية، فنحن نُهين و نبصق في وجه الله النبيل لأننا تعدينا على قداسته هو شخصياً. ضربنا كمال الله عرض الحائط! المشكلة في فهمك أنك لا تعطي الخطيئة حجمها البالغ من الرعب و الموت و الهلاك الأبدي و كأنها تافهة يمكن التغلب عليها بسهولة. كما يقال "الخطيئة خاطئة جداً !!" هي التي بسببها نحن لا نسكن الفردوس الآن في 2006 و منذ القدم بعدما تم طرد آدم و نسله منها. فهي (من خلال الشيطان) سبب المذابح و الحروب في الأرض. فما أشنع الخطية. و الأعظم من هذا كله، أنها مصدر موت البشر لأنها ضد القداسة التي من مصدرها وُجد البشر أحياءاً بفعل الخلق. 

>>>> والله الذي لا اله الا هو ان المسيح عليه السلام أكرم وأجل وأعزّ من هذا بكثير ! >>>>

من وضع نفسه رُفع، و من رفع نفسه وُضع. فهو قام بغسل أرجل تلاميذه، فجل مقامه. هو المتواضع القلب فحَسُن لقاؤه، و هو الذي من فرط محبته أعطالك أنت حياته فوجب وقاره.

>>>والله ، انه ما كان ذليلا مهانا قليل الحيلة بل كان من الرسل أولي العزم .<<<

صح لسانك.

>>> ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .<<<<

أنت ليش بتلطم يا أخي؟ المسيح أحبك كثيرا لأنه بجوارك و ليس في أسمى سماء بعيد كل البعد. فالذي أقرب إليك من الوريد أنتعجب بقربه لجلدك و لحمك؟ عجيب كيف نتكلم عن نفس الشخص و كل واحد شايفه مختلف تماماً! 

أرى أن الأنسان لن يستطيع معرفة المسيح-مع بساطته- بقدرته الذاتية و مجهوده الفردي. فروح الله ينبغي أن تحل عليك لأن الفضل لله، و هذا ليس بعذر أن لا تبحث و تثابر. أنا من خبرتي أن الفرد لن يعلم لاهوت المسيح إن لم يعلم سبب صليبه الذي من سواه وجود المسيح لا ضرورة له بالمرة. إذا أراد الله لنا معرفة كيف نحيى فهناك الكثير من الأنبياء الذي أتوا و ذهبوا بالقوانين و الرسميات. و المسيح من غير إعلاناته و صليبه لم يقم بأي شيء يستوجب إتباعه، فلنا النبي محمد الذي أتى بشرائع و عبادات منظمة لحياة الفرد و المجتمع، سياسيا و أقتصاديا و أجتماعيا و دينيا. فالعالَم ليس بحاجة لمسيح غير مصلوب و لا يحل فيه ملء اللاهوت كله. ورأي المسيح مختلف فيقول " إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان و تشربوا دمه فلن تكون فيكم حياة" (يوحنا) و الرسول بولس يقول " مع المسيح صلبت، فلا أحيا أنا بعد بل المسيح يحيى فيّ. و الحياة التي أحياها في الجسد فإنما بالإيمان في ابن الله الذي أحبني و بذل نفسه عني." (غلاطيه 2) 

المسيح من غير عينه و أنفه و أذنه و يديه و قدميه ليس بمسيح!

أصلي أن تكون نعمته معكم أجمعين.


----------



## whocares (9 يناير 2006)

أخ نذير،

لا أدري ما هو SVD. يمكنك الذهاب إلى http://www.al-ketab.net و copy and paste الأقتباسات.

عسى فيه الفائدة.


----------



## نذير (10 يناير 2006)

لمحت مشاركتك واعتذر لتأخري في الردّ بسبب الانشغال ، غدا مساءا بإذن الله ، تحياتي


----------



## نذير (11 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لمحت مشاركتك واعتذر لتأخري في الردّ بسبب الانشغال ، غدا مساءا بإذن الله ، تحياتي





			
				نذير قال:
			
		

> لمحت مشاركتك واعتذر لتأخري في الردّ بسبب الانشغال ، غدا مساءا بإذن الله ، تحياتي


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعتذر مرة اخرى لتأخرى بالرد كون هذا اليوم اول ايام عيد الاضحى المبارك ، والامر لا يخلو من الانشغال .
<< أنا و أنت نؤمن بإلـه واحد. أخي نذير، أنا لن أقرأ عن السيد المسيح في الأنجيل فقط لأعلم من هو، و إلا أمسيت منحازاً "للدين الموروث." >>

نعم يا صديقي ، كلامك صحيح ، نحن نؤمن باله واحد ، الله رب السموات والارض .


<< و أقول لك أننا (معظمنا) يعرف ما يقوله القرآن عن المسيح. فالتوافق موجود من نواحي نبوته و وجوده و وولادته من عذراء و معجزاته. و المسيح له هوية مميزة في عهدي الكتاب المقدس التي تبرز بقرائتنا لهما، فإنه مسيح يماثل و يختلف عن مسيح القرآن. و هذا الخلاف خطير جدا، فما أبشع أن يكون أي منا في ضلال عن طبيعة المسيح.  >>>
 مسألة انه ولد من عذراء ، هذا نحن نقوله ونؤكد عليه ، ونقول ان مريم عذراء بتول لم تعرف رجلا قط ، بينما نجد في الكتاب المقد س انها تعرف رجلا ، أنا وأنت بأيماننا نعرف انه لم يمسها قبل ولادة الطفل يسوع ، ولكن انت برأيك طفل ولد في اسرة ، اين المعجزة ، عندما يعمل الله معجزة هل يخفيها عن الناس ؟ 
نحن نقول انها لم تعرف رجلا قط فهي عذراء مطلقا ، خير نساء الارض قاطبة ، اصطفاها الله على نساء العالمين بنص القرآن .
<<كلمة "خبّر" ذُكِرت في الأخير! الكتاب يقول " الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب.." أليس هذا وصف للهوية و المركز؟ ألم يلفت إنتباهك كلمة "الإبن الوحيد؟" ألم يلفت إنتباهك "في حضن الآب"؟ أرجوك تمعّن. هذا الوصف قد تَبَعَ واقع عدم رؤية الله. فالكاتب يحاول إقرار العكس، بأن هويتا المسيح كــ (1) الإبن الوحيد (2) يقع في حضن الآب، قد اجتمعتا معاً لتخبيرنا بمن هو الله.>>
لماذا يجب ان نلتف على النصّ ؟ العبارة واضحة ان معرفتنا بالله من خلال ما أخبرنا به المسيح عليه السلام ، اما عبارة الابن الوحيد ، فنحن ننزّه الله ان يكون له ولد واذا افترضنا الجانب الجازي وليس الحسّي ، فيدل هذا على مكانة المسيح عليه السلام عند الله ، ونحن نقرّ بسموّ مكانته عندالله عز وجل .

<<<و يقول السيد المسيح : " أنا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة" وأضاف "ليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى." ( يوحنا 14: 6) هذه الحصرية ترغمني أن أتبع المسيح عن قناعة، لأنه سيأخذني إلا الآب.>>
حسنا المسيح عليه السلام يؤكد ان لا سبيل لله الا باتباع دينه . هكذا فعل جميع الانبياء وإن لم يستخدموا نفس العبارة ، اليهود اتبعوا موسى فكانوا اخيارا ، ولما رفضوا المسيح لعنهم الله وغضب عليهم بنص القرآن ، لانهم لم يتبعوا المسيح ابن مريم الذي ارسله الله اليهم ، فلم يشفع لهم ايمانهم بموسى لانهم كفروا بالنبي الجديد عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام ، وعندما بعث الله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم خاتما للانبياء بالرسالة الخاتمة ، صار حقا على الجميع اتباعه ولا يشفع لهم عند الله ايمانهم بمن قبله .

<<  فهل يجرؤ بشري فقط و يدعي ذلك؟ و لاحظ أخي نذير أن اليهود رفظوا كلام المسيح لأنه ساوى نفسه بالله، و المسيح لم ينكر ذلك حتى في محاولة قتلهم له بسبب نفس الإدعاءات! >>

حسنا ، انا لا أنكر أن يوحنا أضفى الطابع اللاهوتي على انجيله ، وهذا يقودنا الى نقاش حول صحة نسبة الاناجيل الى أصحابها ولا أريد الخوض في هذا النقاش الان لان هناك نقاشا حول القران والانجيل في مكان آخر مع محبة ، ولكن المسيح نفسه رفض ان يوصف بالصالح لان لا صالح الا الله .

اما بالنسبة لنبوءة اشعياء ، اعلم مقدار اعتزازكم بها ، ولكنها تتحدث عن شخص محتقر ومخذول ونحن نتحدث عن انسان عظيم ، وجيها في الدنيا والاخرة .

{إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ }آل عمران45
وتتحدث عن شخص ظلم ، هل المسيح ظلم ؟ هل كان الفداء طوعا أم قسرا ؟ وكيف يكون الله ظالما - حاشا لله - وهو العدل ؟ وهل شعبه هو من ظلمه ؟ ومن يستطيع ان يظلم اله ؟

وتتحدث النبوءة عن شخص مذبوح ، هل المذبوح كالمصلوب ؟ هل الذبح صلب ، وفوق كل هذا لماذا يجب ان يصلب أحد ؟.
لماذا لم يقل المسيح ابدا انه سيكفر عن خطايا البشر ؟ الا تبين قصة لعازر الفقير والتاجر الغني ان لعازر في حضن ابراهيم يتعزى والتاجر في النار يتعذب ؟ فأين الخطيئة الموروثة ؟

على فكرة ، لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ، جزء من أذكارنا نردده كثيرا لان مرجع الامور الى الله ، وهي بالتأكيد ليست لطما.
اريد ان أخبرك شيئا يدل على محبتنا وتوقيرنا للمسيح عليه السلام ،

في موروثنا الشعبي - وليس الديني - ان من يرى المسيح عليه السلام في المنام دلّ ذلك على بشرى خير ،بل انه احيانا يبشر الصالحين بالجنة .
هذا من تعظيمنا وتوقيرنا لرسول الله المسيح بن مريم عليه السلام .
تعاليم الاسلام تجعلنا نحب المسيح ، هل لو مازلنا نعبد الاصنام افضل ام عبادة الله الواحد الاحد، هذا ما علمنا اياه محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ان نعبد الله وحده ونؤمن بأنبيائه وكتبه ورسله واليوم الاخر ، هل ترى في ذلك ذنبا ؟


----------



## whocares (14 يناير 2006)

بإسم الله نبدأ،

الأخ نذير، أنت قلت 





> >>>> مسألة انه ولد من عذراء ، هذا نحن نقوله ونؤكد عليه ، ونقول ان مريم عذراء بتول لم تعرف رجلا قط ، بينما نجد في الكتاب المقد س انها تعرف رجلا ، أنا وأنت بأيماننا نعرف انه لم يمسها قبل ولادة الطفل يسوع ، ولكن انت برأيك طفل ولد في اسرة ، اين المعجزة ، عندما يعمل الله معجزة هل يخفيها عن الناس ؟
> نحن نقول انها لم تعرف رجلا قط فهي عذراء مطلقا ، خير نساء الارض قاطبة ، اصطفاها الله على نساء العالمين بنص القرآن <<<<.


الكتاب المقدس يدوّن العلاقة بين مريم و يوسف قبل مجيء الملاك جبريل لأنهما كانا مخطوبين، و هذا ما يعنيه الكتاب بأنها " تعرف رجلاً." المعجزة تمت لأول مرة و قد أعلمنا إياها الكتاب المقدس. و الناس آنذاك سمعوا عن معجزة. و يبدوا أن الأغلب قد شكك حتى خطيب مريم العذراء، يوسف، لم يكن ليصدق أن عذراء حبلت من غير رجل و خاصة أن التفسير الطبيعي لحبل عذراء هو زنا ، و تلك خطيئة كبيرة، و هي نفسها المعجزة! تخيل نفسك أنك يوسف، ستجد من الصعب تصديق ذلك و من ثم أن تشهر الحدث على الناس. و لكن الله تعامل مع الموضوع كما يذكر الكتاب.      



> << الكتاب يقول " الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب.." لماذا يجب ان نلتف على النصّ ؟ العبارة واضحة ان معرفتنا بالله من خلال ما أخبرنا به المسيح عليه السلام ، اما عبارة الابن الوحيد ، فنحن ننزّه الله ان يكون له ولد واذا افترضنا الجانب الجازي وليس الحسّي ، فيدل هذا على مكانة المسيح عليه السلام عند الله ، ونحن نقرّ بسموّ مكانته عندالله عز وجل . <<<<



إذا أنا ناقضت نفسي أو أنت نفسك، فأرجو أن نُعلم بعضنا البعض.

أخي الكريم، أنا معك ولكنك تقبل النص كله و من ثم تنتقي ما تريد (بحسب إيمانك) و تترك ما تبقى؟ يعني أنت قلت أننا ننزه الله أن يكون له ولد. حسنا فعلت. و لكن التنزيه هذا ليس له صلة بما يعنيه الكتاب المقدس بـ "الابن الوحيد."
الأبن الوحيد له معناه  في النص و المميز في الكتاب المقدس و خطأ أن تفسره بلغة خارجية كما يخطأ تفسير القرآن الكريم بلغة الكتاب المقدس. الابن الأوحد عبارة محددة و مُختصة. ولا يعني أن الصمد لديه ولد، فحاشا لله ذلك. الله مُوجد ذاته بذاته فلا يحتاج لأحد. هل إتفقنا في هذه النقطة؟ أكرر، الله مستقل تماما عن الكون و لا يحتاج لأولاد أو بنات فهذا هراء و تجديف. و الحواري يوحنا يعلم بذلك لأنه مؤمن بالتوراة التي تميز وحدانية الله. بينما الكتاب المقدس يؤكد أن الابن الوحيد (و كلمة وحيد تعني الذي لا شريك له) يتربع في حضن الآب، نذير. الابن في حضن الآب، و لم يقل المسيح في حضن الله و كأنهما شخصيتين منفصلتين. و ضمنيا حضن الله أزلي فكذلك الابن أيضاً. و حيث أن الابن المُشار إليه هو المسيح، و لا إلـه إلاّ الله، فالتفسير الوحيد لهذا النص هو أن (1) الله واحد و (2) متكلّم عنه بإقنومين هما الآب و الابن. تعدّد الأقانيم (الشخصيات المركزة) لا يعني وجود أكثر من شخص بل وصف مفصل لطبيعته. و كما أن هناك 99 اسم (أي صفة) فهذا لا يجعل منه 99 إلـه! 99 صفة مجتمعة في ذات واحدة. و هناك أمثلة كثيرة في خليقة الله التي لها ثلاث أقانيم و لكن جوهرها واحد. كالماء، والزمان و المكان. كلها مثلا لها 3 أقانيم و لكنها تمثل شيء واحد. الوقت ماض مميز و حاضر مميز و مستقبل مميز و الأقانيم (الأشكال) الثلاثة  المميزة هي الوقت الواحد. مع العلم أن الله مستقل عن الزمان و المكان و الموارد حتى و هي من خلقه.

ما يتعذر فهمك إياه هو أنك لا تقرأ الكتاب المقدس بعين البراءة الصريحة (و أقصد عدم الإنحياز لا التعدي عليك يا أخي الكريم). فأنت بمجرد قراءتك لكلمة "الابن الوحيد" ذهب عقلك للتنزيه بدل من ما يعنيه سياق كلام كاتب العبارة. فالتفكير مسيطر عليه و لا يسعى لفهم نية الكاتب. والفكر ليس حر كما نقرأ كتاب علوم أو رياضيات. أنا لا أقول أترك إيمانك أو أن لا تستنجد بالقرآن وقت التجربة. أشير إلى حرية الفكر البريء اللامنحاز و الغير مشوش فيتعذر فهم ما يعنيه الكاتب أصلاً. خليك طبيعي واحذر الإنحراف. 

أنت قلت 





> >>>> حسنا المسيح عليه السلام يؤكد ان لا سبيل لله الا باتباع دينه . هكذا فعل جميع الانبياء وإن لم يستخدموا نفس العبارة ...>>>>>



المسيح لم يلفظ عبارة مكنية. قد قال:
" أنا هو الطريق"
"أنا هو الحق"
"أنا هو الحياة"
لاحظ، نذير، أنه لم يقل " الله هو الطريق" فكان الأجدر أن يقول أن الله هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ... بل نراه  يقول جاسراً : أنا الطريق و الحق و الحياة. و لا أحد من البشر الأنبياء تجرأ و قال " أنا هو الحق." و رسل الله و أنبياءه لم يدع أحد منهم: "أنا" الصراط المستقيم. كلهم خسئوا و أشاروا بالحق إلى الرحمن الرحيم. حتى النبي محمد لم يتجرأ و يقول ذلك عن نفسه. أما المسيح فقال أنا هو الحق! و الحق من عند الله و هو نفسه الله. 



> >>>> ... اليهود اتبعوا موسى فكانوا اخيارا ، ولما رفضوا المسيح لعنهم الله وغضب عليهم بنص القرآن ، لانهم لم يتبعوا المسيح ابن مريم الذي ارسله الله اليهم ، فلم يشفع لهم ايمانهم بموسى لانهم كفروا بالنبي الجديد عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام ...<<<<



إيمانهم لم يشفع لهم لأن موسى أشار دائما لقدوم المسيح. و التوراة كلها تشير إلى قدوم المسيح و تشهد عن لاهوته.
اليهود بعضهم قبلوا المسيح و البعض رفضه. اليونانيون و الرومانيون كذلك، و كل البشر مصيرهم معلق على من إدعى " 17لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 18اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ." (يوحنا 3).



> >>>>>وعندما بعث الله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم خاتما للانبياء بالرسالة الخاتمة ، صار حقا على الجميع اتباعه ولا يشفع لهم عند الله ايمانهم بمن قبله .>>>>>


و ما هو الجديد الذي أتى به النبي محمد؟ فبمقارنة رسالته مع كلام المسيح للأسف نرى تناقضاً فالمسيح قال: "17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَم لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 18اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ." إذن، منطقيا، إن لم أؤمن بابن الله الوحيد فسوف أُدان من الله الذي سيدين العالم من خلال ابنه، وقت الحساب عندما يأتي ثانية. فخلاص أي انسان مؤمن مهما كان، ومنهم النبي محمد، معلق على الإيمان بكفارة المسيح على الصليب. كلام المسيح صريح ولا ريب فيه.



> >>> حسنا ، انا لا أنكر أن يوحنا أضفى الطابع اللاهوتي على انجيله ، وهذا يقودنا الى نقاش حول صحة نسبة الاناجيل الى أصحابها ولا أريد الخوض في هذا النقاش الان لان هناك نقاشا حول القران والانجيل في مكان آخر مع محبة ، ولكن المسيح نفسه رفض ان يوصف بالصالح لان لا صالح الا الله .>>>>



المسيح قال: " أنا الأول و الآخر، الألف و الياء، البداية و النهاية." فكيف لا يكون صالحا و هو الكل في الكل؟ ما رفضه لم يكن للنفي بل للتوكيد على صحة إيمان الناس بلاهوته لأنه لا صالح إلاّ هو. فهي تشجيع السائل للأيمان بلاهوته بطريقة غير مباشرة بحسب سياق الكلام و القصة المذكورة. 



> >>>> اما بالنسبة لنبوءة اشعياء ، اعلم مقدار اعتزازكم بها ، ولكنها تتحدث عن شخص محتقر ومخذول ونحن نتحدث عن انسان عظيم ، وجيها في الدنيا والاخرة .{إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ }آل عمران 45>>>>>



و من قال أننا لا نعتز بدرب الآلام الذي مر فيه المسيح؟ و من قال أننا لا  نسعد بالذل، الأحتقار و الخذل الذي عاشه؟ و من قال أننا لا نفخر بصليب المسيح و موته الكفاري؟
و أنا ذكرت لك أن "عظمة الأنسان" التي تتحدث عنها لها مقياس يختلف عن ذلك في القرآن. العظمة هي في شأن الشخص بوضعه الطبيعي، و الله أعظم الكل ليس لأنه متعالي جدا بل لأنه الأكثر تواضعاً و سخاءاً. أما حالة إحتقار و ذل الله في المسيح فهي تعكس حال الخطيئة اللئيمة على شخص الله المتجسد. في حالة عدم تجسد الله في المسيح نرى الظلم و الحسد و الكبرياء و كل مشاكل العالم متمثلة في كل شر واقع علينا و على غيرنا. أما و أن تجسد، و هو الحق، فقد إصطبغ جسد القدوس العادل بأوساخ الخطيئة التي يبغضها قلبه الغيور. و من هم خاذليه؟ تلاميذه خذلوه و هربوا عندما قبض عليه في تلك الليلة، مع أنه تجسد لهم في فلسطين ليكون معهم و يخلصهم و العالم بأسره. و هذه حالنا نحن في أيامنا المعاصرة عندما نبغض الله و نكسر مقياس عدله في أفكارنا، مشاعرنا، و أعمالنا الخاطئة. أنت مستخف جداً بالخطيئة و لا تستطيع أن تتخيل نتائج إقترافها مع أن سكان الكرة الأرضية خير دليل فيتعسر عليك فهم العواقب الوخيمة لأقتراف الشر و الغلط.



> >>>> وتتحدث عن شخص ظلم ، هل المسيح ظلم ؟ هل كان الفداء طوعا أم قسرا ؟ وكيف يكون الله ظالما - حاشا لله - وهو العدل ؟ وهل شعبه هو من ظلمه ؟ ومن يستطيع ان يظلم اله ؟ >>>>>



أسألتك جيدة، نذير. المسيح ظُلم (كان مظلوما)، نعم، لأنه حكم عليه بموت لم يستحقه. فداؤه كان طوعا و كان يعلم به من قبل ما يتم كما أعلن ، و قسر على البشر مثلي و مثلك. الله قد ظُلِم و ليس ظالما و مرات يسمح بالظلم و لكن لا يشاؤه. و نحن عندما نظلم الناس بآثمنا فقد ظلمنا الله أولاً. لذلك نرى شناعة خطايانا بالظلم الذي أوقعه الكاذبين و المنافقين و الخاطئين ككل عليه هو. و لماذا تم هذا كله عليه؟ أنا شخصيا قبل إيماني لم أفهم في البداية لماذا حدث هذا كله. و بدأت أفهم حيث أن الله قدوس في قلبه و فكره، فأن الحياة بكل أشكالها منبثقة من هذه القداسة. و الحياة أصبحت واقعا بفعل الخلق. لذا فإن الله هو المُحيي لأنه هو القدوس أي الكامل. فإن فُقدت القداسة فُقدت معها الحياة أي ساد الموت. و قداسته قد فُقدت في البشر بعدما أخطأوا بإرادتهم المنفصلة عن الله، لذا كانت النتيجة الطبيعية هي الموت الروحي و بعدها الموت التدريجي في الجسد. من أجل هذا نكبر و نضعف و نمرض و نشيب و نموت و نبكي عندما يموت لنا قريب مثلا، فلماذا البكاء إن كان أمر إلهي مرغوب به؟ لأن الله له الإكرام لم يخلقنا لكي نموت و إلاّ لماذا خلقنا أصلاً؟ بل أن الموت كان أجرة للخطية كما أن القداسة هي أجرة للحياة فهو إلـه الأحياء لا الأموات
كسر القداسة ظلم، نعم، و له عواقب.       



> >>>>وتتحدث النبوءة عن شخص مذبوح ، هل المذبوح كالمصلوب ؟ هل الذبح صلب ، وفوق كل هذا لماذا يجب ان يصلب أحد ؟ >>>>



هل شاهدت فيلم "الآم المسيح" المنتج سنة 2004 للمثل ميل جيبسون؟ فيه، عندما علق الممثل للمسيح على الصليب، ما عدنا نميزه لكثرة العنف الجسدي، فقد كان مضرجا بالدماء من شعر رأسه لأخمص قدميه كالذبيحة. فهذا تصوير يسرد واقع التاريخ بحسب رؤية مخرج الفيلم. تماما كالخروف المذبوح الذي تضحون به في عيد "الأضحى." و هو له نفس المغزى بـ "الفداء." الفادي هو الذي يضحي بكل شيء حتى نفسه للموت من أجل الذين يحبهم. و الذبح له إشارة التكفير لأن الله أمر الشعب القديم (حقبة النبي أشعياء و قبلها)  بتقديم الأضاحي و التي ستسبق الأضحى الحقيقي المشار له في اصحاح 53. و هو يقوم بذلك بدافع محبته للبشر، فكم يحبنا المسيح يا أخي نذير!

لماذا يجب أن يصلب؟ ليس بالضرورة أن يُصلب المسيح ليحل بذلك ضرورة استحقاق موت الأنسان لسبب الخطأ، بل ينبغي بدافع الرحمة و المحبة أن يكون هناك مخلص للبشرية جمعاء بمرسوم إلهي، لأن الأنسان غير قادر على تخليص نفسه بنفسه. و صدقني أخ نذير، سؤالك هذا هو مفتاح معرفة من هو المسيح و إن كان حقا هو نفسه الله متجسدا. أنا أعلم أنك لا تؤمن بذلك بسبب تعليم القران، و أعتقد أنك لا تعلم من هو المسيح الحقيقي بسبب تأثير القرآن و ترعرعك في وسط ربما لم يعرف الكثير عن المسيح. إسمح لله إعطائك الفرصة أن تعرف من هو المسيح من غير أي تأثيرات خارجية و سترى الفرق.



> >>>> لماذا لم يقل المسيح ابدا انه سيكفر عن خطايا البشر ؟ الا تبين قصة لعازر الفقير والتاجر الغني ان لعازر في حضن ابراهيم يتعزى والتاجر في النار يتعذب ؟ فأين الخطيئة الموروثة ؟ >>>>



نقطة جيدة و لها نصها. فالنص له قبله و له نهايته فلم يشير فقط إلى الفقر و الغنى لأنه هناك ناس أغنياء بالمال و لما ماتوا كانوا مع إبراهيم و ناس فقراء و لما ماتوا ذهبوا لجهنم. فالنص ببدايته كان يخطب الفريسيين المحبين للمال مع أنهم يدعون عبادتهم لله (لوقا 16: 14-16) و في آخره يقول:" 27فَقَالَ: أَسْأَلُكَ إِذاً يَا أَبَتِ أَنْ تُرْسِلَهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِي 28لأَنَّ لِي خَمْسَةَ إِخْوَةٍ حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ لَهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هَذَا. 29قَالَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: عِنْدَهُمْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ. لِيَسْمَعُوا مِنْهُمْ. 30فَقَالَ: لاَ يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ. بَلْ إِذَا مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يَتُوبُونَ. 31فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كَانُوا لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلاَ إِنْ قَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يُصَدِّقُونَ". هذا يدل أن الشخص لم يكترث بكلام الله و هذا سبب هلاكه، و ليس المال بالتحديد. 
أما الكتاب فيعلن تكفير المسيح عن خطايا البشر في متى 1:" 20وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ اَلأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ اَلرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: "يَا يُوسُفُ اَبْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ اَمْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ اَلَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ اَلرُّوحِ اَلْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ اَبْناً وَتَدْعُو اَسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ". و المسيح قال في متى 20:" 27وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ أَوَّلاً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ عَبْداً 28كَمَا أَنَّ اَبْنَ اَلإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ". المسيح اسمه يسوع، و يسوع يعني "خلاص الله" أو بالعبري "يهوة شوع." فاسمه فيه دلالة الخلاص.



> >>>>  اريد ان أخبرك شيئا يدل على محبتنا وتوقيرنا للمسيح عليه السلام ، في موروثنا الشعبي - وليس الديني - ان من يرى المسيح عليه السلام في المنام دلّ ذلك على بشرى خير ،بل انه احيانا يبشر الصالحين بالجنة .
> هذا من تعظيمنا وتوقيرنا لرسول الله المسيح بن مريم عليه السلام . >>>>


أنتم أكيد كلكم خير و بركة ... و كل إنسان عزيز جدا على قلب المسيح. أنا عشت في وسط إسلامي و لم يكن هناك قلة إحترام بشكل ملحوظ بل العكس.



> >>> تعاليم الاسلام تجعلنا نحب المسيح ، هل لو مازلنا نعبد الاصنام افضل ام عبادة الله الواحد الاحد، هذا ما علمنا اياه محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ان نعبد الله وحده ونؤمن بأنبيائه وكتبه ورسله واليوم الاخر ، هل ترى في ذلك ذنبا ؟>>>>


بل عبادة الله الواحد الأحد هي الأفضل. أنا معك. أنت قلت لي ما علّمه النبي محمد، و الكتاب المقدس يقول:" أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 2بِهَذَا تَعْرِفُونَ رُوحَ اللهِ: كُلُّ رُوحٍ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَهُوَ مِنَ اللهِ، 3وَكُلُّ رُوحٍ لاَ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَهَذَا هُوَ رُوحُ ضِدِّ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ يَأْتِي، وَالآنَ هُوَ فِي الْعَالَمِ. 4أَنْتُمْ مِنَ اللهِ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ، وَقَدْ غَلَبْتُمُوهُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. 5هُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، وَالْعَالَمُ يَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ. 6نَحْنُ مِنَ اللهِ. فَمَنْ يَعْرِفُ اللهَ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا. مِنْ هَذَا نَعْرِفُ رُوحَ الْحَقِّ وَرُوحَ الضَّلاَلِ. 7أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لِنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ وَيَعْرِفُ اللهَ. 8وَمَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ. 9بِهَذَا أُظْهِرَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِينَا: أَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِكَيْ نَحْيَا بِهِ. 10فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا. 11أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَحَبَّنَا هَكَذَا، يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً. 12اَللهُ لَمْ يَنْظُرْهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً فَاللهُ يَثْبُتُ فِينَا، وَمَحَبَّتُهُ قَدْ تَكَمَّلَتْ فِينَا. 13بِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا نَثْبُتُ فِيهِ وَهُوَ فِينَا: أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَعْطَانَا مِنْ رُوحِهِ. 14وَنَحْنُ قَدْ نَظَرْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ الاِبْنَ مُخَلِّصاً لِلْعَالَمِ. 15مَنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ، فَاللهُ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ وَهُوَ فِي اللهِ. 16وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي لِلَّهِ فِينَا. اللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ. 17بِهَذَا تَكَمَّلَتِ الْمَحَبَّةُ فِينَا: أَنْ يَكُونَ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ فِي يَوْمِ الدِّينِ، لأَنَّهُ كَمَا هُوَ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ هَكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً. 18لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ لأَنَّ الْخَوْفَ لَهُ عَذَابٌ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ. 19نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً. 20إِنْ قَالَ أَحَدٌ: "إِنِّي أُحِبُّ اللهَ" وَأَبْغَضَ أَخَاهُ، فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ. لأَنَّ مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَهُ، كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُحِبَّ اللهَ الَّذِي لَمْ يُبْصِرْهُ؟ 21وَلَنَا هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ مِنْهُ: أَنَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ اللهَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ أَيْضاً."

و سلام الله معك. أعلمني برأيك.


----------



## نذير (14 يناير 2006)

يا صديقي العزيز قبل الاجابة ، يبدو ان هناك موضوعين يحملان نفس العنوان ، انا كنت اذكر انني اتناقش معك ، ثم ظهر لي شخص آخر ، أرجو تغيير اسم عنوان الموضوع الاخ تفاديا للارباك ، وسأرد ان شاء الله على هذا الموضوع اليوم مساءا .


----------



## نذير (15 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .

صديقي العزيز ، احيانا أتأخر في الردود ، فأرجو ان تعذرني لانني لا أتفرغ تماما الا في ساعات متأخرة من الليل وغالبا ما أكون مرهق .

في البداية وقبل الاجابة ، اشكر لك تهذيبك واخلاقك واسلوبك .


<<<<  المسيح لم يلفظ عبارة مكنية. قد قال:
" أنا هو الطريق"
"أنا هو الحق"
"أنا هو الحياة"
لاحظ، نذير، أنه لم يقل " الله هو الطريق" فكان الأجدر أن يقول أن الله هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ... بل نراه يقول جاسراً : أنا الطريق و الحق و الحياة. و لا أحد من البشر الأنبياء تجرأ و قال " أنا هو الحق." و رسل الله و أنبياءه لم يدع أحد منهم: "أنا" الصراط المستقيم.       >>>>

لا أعلم كيف أبدأ ، نحن كمسلمين ننظر للاناجيل الاربعة ككتب سير دوّنت حياة المسيح عليه السلام تحتمل الخطأ والصواب ، اسلوبنا في تتبع اي رواية هو الاسناد المتصل برجال ثقات معلومين يصل الى صاحب العلاقة مباشرة ، وهو في حالتنا هذه المسيح عليه السلام .
للاسف فإن قرون الاضطهاد الاولى للمسيحية ، قطعت أي اسناد متعلق بالاناجيل ، من ناحية صحة نسبة الاناجيل لاصحابها من جهة ومن ناحية صحة تدوين سيرة المسيح عليه السلام من جهة أخرى .
لنأخذ الاناجيل الاربعة ونطبق عليها أبسط قواعد الاسناد للرواية واختصار شديد - ولو شئت الخوض في التفاصيل فلا مانع عندي :
 * متّى : كتب انجيله باللغة العبرية حوالي (60 - 65 ) م ، أقدم مخطوط موجود منه الان عبارة عن ترجمة يونانية ، والاصل مفقود ، والمترجم مجهول ، بإنزال قواعد تتبع السند نرفض الرواية لاختفاء الاصل العبراني .

* مرقس :كتب باللغة اليونانية ( 55 - 65 ) م ، ليس هناك اي دليل أنه كان شاهد عيان لما كتب ، فشهادته غير مقبولة .
* لوقا : تلميذ بولس لم يكن شاهد عيان فشهادته مرفوضة 
* يوحنا : لنتكلم بشيء من التفصيل كونه الانجيل " اللاهوتي " هذا الصياد الجليلي البسيط ، يكتب انجيلا باللغة اليونانية يفيض بيانا وفلسفة ولاهوتا ، ارجو أن تتبع معي قليلا ، يوحنا ، التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه ينتظر 68 عاما على صعود المسيح ليكتب انجيلا يقدم المسيح فيها على انه ابن الله مخالفا متى الذي قدمه على انه ملك ، ومرقس الذي قدمه كخادم ولوقا كأبن الانسان ، والغريب في الامر ان يوحنا لم يذكر اسم العذراء مريم مطلقا .
الجواب الجاهز الذي نتلقاه دائما ، ان كل انجيل قدم المسيح بشخصية مختلفة ، والاربعة اناجيل معا تقدّم الشخصية المتكاملة للمسيح بجميع ابعادها .
حسنا ، لنفترض هذا ، لكن هذه الاناجيل لم تجتمع في كتاب واحد الا في بداية القرن الرابع ، بمعنى ان العبرانيين مثلا قرأوا انجيل متى طوال ثلاثمائة سنة على أنه انسان ، ملك ، ولكن بكل تأكيد ليس ابن الله ، لانهم وبكل بساطة قرأوا الانجيل المكتوب بلغتهم العبرية ، وليس هناك كتاب يجمع عشرات الاناجيل المتداولة في ذلك الوقت ، قبل مجمع نيقية الذي قرر اعتبار الاربعة قانونية ، وغير ذلك غير قانوني دون معرفة الاسباب .
نعود الى يوحنا وتتبع الاسناد ، لن ألجأ الى كتابات غير معترف بها عند النصارى ، وانما أعود بك الى احد ابرز الاباء " بابياس " ، كتابات بابياس تتكلم عن يوحنا بغرابة فهو يتكلم عن شخص لم يره ولم يسم له انجيلا ، بابياس الذي نبغ عام 115 م لم ير يوحنا ولم يسمع بإنجيله الذي كتبه عام 95 م ، اقرأ مايقول بابياس بخصوص يوحنا :

......الكبار الذين شاهدوا يوحنا تلميذ الرب تذكروا انهم سمعوا منه ان الرب اخبر بما يتعلق بهذه الأوقات, قائلا " ستأتي الأيام التي تنموا بها كرمة العنب فتصبح لها عشرة آلاف غصن, وفي كل غصن عشرة آلاف غصين, وفي كل غصين عشرة آلاف برعم.........

يتكلم بابياس عن يوحنا المفترض انه كتب اجيلا عام 95 م بصيغة الماضي البعيد !! والاشد غرابة انه يتكلم بلسان  " الكبار الذين شاهدوه " وكان الاولى ان يقتبس من انجيله أو يتطرق لوجود انجيل ليوحنا على الاقل .

والغريب ايضا أن بابياس الذي شهد لمتى انه كتب انجيلا بالعبرية ، يذكر روايات تتناقض تماما مع نسخة متى اليونانية والتي ترجمت منها النسخ التي بين ايدينا الان ، اقرا ماذا يقول عن نهاية يهوذا :

مشى يهوذا في هذا العالم كمثال بائس من اللاتقوى, وتضخم جسده الى حد لم يعد بمقدوره المرور بسهولة من حيث تمر عربة, لقد دهسته عربة , وانسكبت احشاءه للخارج.

صديقي العزيز :
نحن نؤمن بإنجيل أنزله الله على المسيح ابن مريم ، حتى الان لم يقدم لنا أحد انجيل المسيح ، وكل ما تم تقديمة عبارة عن كتب لسيرة المسيح منسوبة لمتى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ، وحتى هذه لا نجد فيها تصريحا واحدا للمسيح انه قال انه سيفتدي البشرية من الخطيئة الموروثة .
هل يعقل ان يكون الله ارسله لهذا الهدف ، ولا يذكره ابدا؟
وأظنه لم يذكر آدم ايضا مطلقا ؟
فلماذا يجب علينا تحميل النصوص ما لا تحتمل ونقول انه جاء ليفتدي البشرية من خطيئة لم يذكرها مطلقا ؟
المسيح لم يقل ابدا انه اله ، وعندما سألت احد الزملاء في هذا المنتدى هذا السؤال اجاب بما يلي : لو ان المسيح قال انه اله كان اليهود سيقتلونه !!
حسنا ، كان بإمكانه ان يقول ذلك بعد ان صلبوه - كما تؤمنون - وبعد قيامته !
انا لا  أؤمن بألوهية المسيح ، فهل سيحاسبني الله على ذلك ؟ المسيح لم يصرّح بألوهيته ولن أقوم بليّ اعناق النصوص لاثبات الوهيته !!

 <<< لما ماتوا ذهبوا لجهنم. فالنص ببدايته كان يخطب الفريسيين المحبين للمال مع أنهم يدعون عبادتهم لله (لوقا 16: 14-16) و في آخره يقول:" 27فَقَالَ: أَسْأَلُكَ إِذاً يَا أَبَتِ أَنْ تُرْسِلَهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِي 28لأَنَّ لِي خَمْسَةَ إِخْوَةٍ حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ لَهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هَذَا. 29قَالَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: عِنْدَهُمْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ. لِيَسْمَعُوا مِنْهُمْ. 30فَقَالَ: لاَ يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ. بَلْ إِذَا مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يَتُوبُونَ. 31فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كَانُوا لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلاَ إِنْ قَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يُصَدِّقُونَ". هذا يدل أن الشخص لم يكترث بكلام الله و هذا سبب هلاكه، و ليس المال بالتحديد.  >>>

الفكرة ان المسيح بنفسه روى هذه القصّة ، وسواء كانت حقيقية أو رمزية ، فلعازر كان في حضن ابراهيم يتعزى باستقامته وعمله وصبره ، ولم يحمل خطيئة موروثة ، والتاجر الغني في النار يتعذب ، بعمله ايضا بسبب جشعه ورياءه ، وليس هناك ذكر لخطيئة موروثة مطلقا.


<<<بل عبادة الله الواحد الأحد هي الأفضل. أنا معك. أنت قلت لي ما علّمه النبي محمد، و الكتاب المقدس يقول:" أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. >>>
حسنا نحن نؤمن أيضا ان هناك اناسا ادعو النبوه ، واشهرهم على الاطلاق مسيلمة الكذاب ، لكن الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يحمل سيرة بيضاء نقية ، قبل البعثة وبعدها ، كان يعرف بالصادق الامين قبل النبوة وأنزل عليه القرآن المعجزة الخالدة ، لو كان يدعي النبوه وهو ليس نبيا لما امتدح الانبياء الذين من قبله ، لتركهم على الاقل كما هم في الكتاب المقدس ، ذاك يزني وهذا يكفر ويعبد الاصنام اخر عمره وهذا يأخذ البكورية من اخيه بالخديعة ، وآخر يسكر ويزني بابنتيه ، لكنه لم يفعل ذلك ابدا بل جاء وصفهم في القران بانقى الصفات ، فالانبياء هم خير البشر .

تحياتي ...


----------



## whocares (16 يناير 2006)

> >>>>صديقي العزيز ، احيانا أتأخر في الردود ، فأرجو ان تعذرني لانني لا أتفرغ تماما الا في ساعات متأخرة من الليل وغالبا ما أكون مرهق .في البداية وقبل الاجابة ، اشكر لك تهذيبك واخلاقك واسلوبك <<<<.



العزيز نذير، لا تتحامل كثيراً على نفسك فنحن نريدك بالمنتدى أن تكون بكامل الصحة و العافية، و أرجو أن تنال قسطك الكافي من النوم و الراحة قبل المجيء هنا. أنا شاعر معك يا أخي.



> <<<<  و لا أحد من البشر الأنبياء تجرأ و قال " أنا هو الحق." و رسل الله و أنبياءه لم يدع أحد منهم: "أنا" الصراط المستقيم.
> 
> لا أعلم كيف أبدأ ، نحن كمسلمين ننظر للاناجيل الاربعة ككتب سير دوّنت حياة المسيح عليه السلام تحتمل الخطأ والصواب ، اسلوبنا في تتبع اي رواية هو الاسناد المتصل برجال ثقات معلومين يصل الى صاحب العلاقة مباشرة ، وهو في حالتنا هذه المسيح عليه السلام . للاسف فإن قرون الاضطهاد الاولى للمسيحية ، قطعت أي اسناد متعلق بالاناجيل ، من ناحية صحة نسبة الاناجيل لاصحابها من جهة ومن ناحية صحة تدوين سيرة المسيح عليه السلام من جهة أخرى .<<<<



أرى أن الموضوع الآن قد توسع لكي يبحث (و يشكك) في مصداقية الكتاب المقدس ولم يعد الأقتباس الكتابي مهم كما كان عليه مسبقاً، و كأنه أصبحت المشكلة و القضية هي في كيفية تجميع الكتاب المقدس و تدوينه و بالتالي اعتماديته. ولكل إنسان صادق النية و البحث أن يخوض في ذلك فلا إشكال، و لكن ما استغربه هو: لماذا كان النقاش مبدئيا معلقا على كلام الكتاب و الآن بعد التوضيح تغير الموضوع للبحث في صحة ما قمت أنت نفسك بإقتباسه لتعليل أسبابك؟ أفلم تصدق و تصرح في نقاشك معي مادمت تقتبس من الكلام المعتمد، و الآن تحاول برهنة عكس ما قمت بنفسك واستشهدت به؟ أنا لا أشك في نيتك و لكن منهاجك متناقض بعض الشيء و مثبت بالأدلة يا أخي الكريم. تقتبس الكلام (مفترضا اعتماده) ثم بعد تفسيره تلتف و تقول أنه أصلا كلام غير معتمد، و الذي بالنتيجه يعني أن كلامك أنت غير معتمد، فهل فهمت قصدي؟

أنا أعلم بضرورة إعتماد المصادر. و أنا سأتيح المجال لأي شخص لديه معلومات مفصلة أكثر مني أن يخوض في ذلك و في المكان المناسب. أما بالنسبة لنا هنا فنحن نتكلم –بحسب عنوان المدخلة- عن لاهوت المسيح بن مريم بالمصادر المتوفرة بين أيدينا الآن. سأفترض أن كلام المسيح واضح أنه الله بقوله أنا الطريق و الحق و الحياة لأن هذه هي أوصاف تخص الله وحده فلا صراط و لا حق إلاّ الله تواضع فجلّ.



> >>>الجواب الجاهز الذي نتلقاه دائما ، ان كل انجيل قدم المسيح بشخصية مختلفة ، والاربعة اناجيل معا تقدّم الشخصية المتكاملة للمسيح بجميع ابعادها. حسنا ، لنفترض هذا ، لكن هذه الاناجيل لم تجتمع في كتاب واحد الا في بداية القرن الرابع ، بمعنى ان العبرانيين مثلا قرأوا انجيل متى طوال ثلاثمائة سنة على أنه انسان ، ملك ، ولكن بكل تأكيد ليس ابن الله ، لانهم وبكل بساطة قرأوا الانجيل المكتوب بلغتهم العبرية ، وليس هناك كتاب يجمع عشرات الاناجيل المتداولة في ذلك الوقت ، قبل مجمع نيقية الذي قرر اعتبار الاربعة قانونية ، وغير ذلك غير قانوني دون معرفة الاسباب .<<<<



في الحقيقة، في متى 4 نقرأ :" 6وَقَالَ (إبليس) لَهُ: "إِنْ كُنْتَ اَبْنَ اَللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ". 7قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: "مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ اَلرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ". "

من هو ابن الله المذكور أعلاه؟ و الترجمة العبرية: ו וַיֹּאמֶר אֵלָיו אִם בֶּן־הָאֱהִים אַתָּה הִתְנַפֵּל אָרְצָה כִּי כָתוּב כִּי מַלְאָכָיו יְצַוֶּה־לָּ עַל־כַּפַּיִם יִשָּׂאוּנְ פֶּן־תִּגֹּף בָּאֶבֶן רַגְלֶ

الكلمتان المخطوطتان أعلاه بالحرف בֶּן = ب ن ، הָאֱהִים = هـ ا ل هـ ي م، و المقصود ابن الله. إذن قارئي العبري قرأوا عن يسوع أنه ابن الله في انجيل متى العبري.



> >>>>نعود الى يوحنا وتتبع الاسناد ، لن ألجأ الى كتابات غير معترف بها عند النصارى ، وانما أعود بك الى احد ابرز الاباء " بابياس " ، كتابات بابياس تتكلم عن يوحنا بغرابة فهو يتكلم عن شخص لم يره ولم يسم له انجيلا ، بابياس الذي نبغ عام 115 م لم ير يوحنا ولم يسمع بإنجيله الذي كتبه عام 95 م.... يتكلم بابياس عن يوحنا المفترض انه كتب اجيلا عام 95 م بصيغة الماضي البعيد !! والاشد غرابة انه يتكلم بلسان " الكبار الذين شاهدوه " وكان الاولى ان يقتبس من انجيله أو يتطرق لوجود انجيل ليوحنا على الاقل .<<<<



أنا لم أسمع بـالشخص المذكور و لا أنكر وجوده، مع أنه جدير بأن يذكر يوحنا و الإنجيل المنسوب له إن سبقه بفترة. و هذا رأي لا ينفي و لا يثبت وجود الإنجيل. "فالكبار" المتحدث عنهم ربما كانوا التلاميذ أنفسهم كونهم آباء الكنيسة الذين عاشوا و ماتوا قبلما يموت هو.



> >>>> والغريب ايضا أن بابياس الذي شهد لمتى انه كتب انجيلا بالعبرية ، يذكر روايات تتناقض تماما مع نسخة متى اليونانية والتي ترجمت منها النسخ التي بين ايدينا الان ، اقرا ماذا يقول عن نهاية يهوذا : مشى يهوذا في هذا العالم كمثال بائس من اللاتقوى, وتضخم جسده الى حد لم يعد بمقدوره المرور بسهولة من حيث تمر عربة, لقد دهسته عربة , وانسكبت احشاءه للخارج.<<<<



أنت و أنا لا نعلم التفاصيل من خلال ما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس إلا ما ذكر منها فيه. فربما سادت رواية تضخم جسد يوحنا و بعدما شنق نفسه دهسته العربة. و هناك احتمالات كثيرة لتفسير قول بابياس إن صح تصديق شهادته اليتيمة، و أرجو تزويدي برابط له.  



> <<< نحن نؤمن بإنجيل أنزله الله على المسيح ابن مريم ، حتى الان لم يقدم لنا أحد انجيل المسيح ، وكل ما تم تقديمة عبارة عن كتب لسيرة المسيح منسوبة لمتى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا <<<



الأدعاء من غير دليل باطل. و ليس فقط دليل مادي بل دليل روحي و عاطفي أيضاً. من يدعي أنه يوجد إنجيل غير موجود هو من يجب أن يثبت وجوده ووجود أتباعه و إيمانهم. أنت تطلب من المسيحيين تقديم انجيل أنزل على المسيح و تقول أنه غير موجود، فلماذا لا تثبت أن هناك انجيل بالمواصفات المحددة؟ إن لم يكن موجودا، فكيف لأحد إثبات أنه موجود حتى نتبناه و نتخلص من ما بين أيدينا؟ الأنجيل الذي بين أيدينا هو ما قال فيه متى 24 بلسان المسيح :" 35 اَلسَّمَاءُ وَاَلأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ." فكلام المسيح لا يزول وهو الذي بين أيدينا. 

و أعطيك تحدي أخوي نذير :" 63اَلرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي. أَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فلاَ يُفِيدُ شَيْئاً. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ هُوَ رُوحٌ وَحَيَاةٌ 64وَلَكِنْ مِنْكُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ". لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ عَلِمَ مَنْ هُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ. 65فَقَالَ: "لِهَذَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْطَ مِنْ أَبِي". 66مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ رَجَعَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَمْشُونَ مَعَهُ. 67فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ: "أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَمْضُوا؟" 68فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: "يَا رَبُّ إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ 69وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ".

شايف؟ (1) كلام المسيح المشكك به هو نفسه "روح و حياة." فإذا كان الكلام المقال عنه لا يُنظر إليه و نذهب لنشكك بتاريخيته، أفلا نكون عمياناً عن هذا المسيح؟ ألا يكفي كلام المسيح وحده ففيه روح و حياة؟ و (2) بطرس يؤكد أنه كلام الحياة الأبدية، فما أعظمه من غذاء و ماء يروي للأبد! و "لكن منكم قوم لا يؤمنون"، حتى الذين لم يشككوا بمصداقية اعتماد كلامه في التاريخ لأنهم سمعوه منه مباشرة فقد شككوا بمصداقية ادعاءاته. فيقول " لِهَذَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْطَ مِنْ أَبِي." ونفس الحال ينطبق على الذين لا يعرفونه لرؤيتهم التاريخية.



> <<<< وحتى هذه لا نجد فيها تصريحا واحدا للمسيح انه قال انه سيفتدي البشرية من الخطيئة الموروثة . هل يعقل ان يكون الله ارسله لهذا الهدف ، ولا يذكره ابدا؟ وأظنه لم يذكر آدم ايضا مطلقا ؟ فلماذا يجب علينا تحميل النصوص ما لا تحتمل ونقول انه جاء ليفتدي البشرية من خطيئة لم يذكرها مطلقا ؟ <<<<



الله يسامحك! ذكرت لك سابقا أن سيفدينا من خطايانا فأنا أقتبس الكلام المباشر و الواضح بالنسبة لي. سأقتبس الكلام و أضع تحته خطوط و أنت تمعن و قل لي ما تظن.

في متى 20 المسيح قال:" 27وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ أَوَّلاً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ عَبْداً 28كَمَا أَنَّ اَبْنَ اَلإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ". 

و كلام ملاك الله جبريل في متى 1:" 20وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ اَلأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ اَلرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: "يَا يُوسُفُ اَبْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ اَمْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ اَلَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ اَلرُّوحِ اَلْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ اَبْناً وَتَدْعُو اَسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ"

و أضيف آية يوحنا 3: " 13وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 14"وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 15لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 16لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 18اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ."

و أخيراً يوحنا 6 فيقول المسيح :" 47 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ.48 أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. 49آبَاؤُكُمْ أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَمَاتُوا. 50هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لِكَيْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْهُ الإِنْسَانُ وَلاَ يَمُوتَ. 51أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ". 52فَخَاصَمَ الْيَهُودُ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً قَائِلِينَ: "كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ هَذَا أَنْ يُعْطِيَنَا جَسَدَهُ لِنَأْكُلَ؟" 53فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: " الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ. 54مَنْ يَأْكُلُ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبُ دَمِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ 55لأَنَّ جَسَدِي مَأْكَلٌ حَقٌّ وَدَمِي مَشْرَبٌ حَقٌّ. 56مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ. 57كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ الْحَيُّ وَأَنَا حَيٌّ بِالآبِ فَمَنْ يَأْكُلْنِي فَهُوَ يَحْيَا بِي. 58هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. لَيْسَ كَمَا أَكَلَ آبَاؤُكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَمَاتُوا. مَنْ يَأْكُلْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ".



> <<<< المسيح لم يقل ابدا انه اله ، وعندما سألت احد الزملاء في هذا المنتدى هذا السؤال اجاب بما يلي : لو ان المسيح قال انه اله كان اليهود سيقتلونه !! حسنا ، كان بإمكانه ان يقول ذلك بعد ان صلبوه - كما تؤمنون - وبعد قيامته ! >>>>
> >>> انا لا أؤمن بألوهية المسيح ، فهل سيحاسبني الله على ذلك ؟ المسيح لم يصرّح بألوهيته ولن أقوم بليّ اعناق النصوص لاثبات الوهيته !!<<<<



يوحنا 20:" 26 وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ (من قيامته) كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: "سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ". 27ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: "هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً". 28أَجَابَ تُومَا: "رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي". 29قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: "لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا".

لم يعترف توما بألوهية المسيح فقط، بل تأكد أنه ابن الله المصلوب فقد لمس يديه المثقوبتين و جنبه المطعون. أنا لا أرى أي ليّ لعنق الآيه فهي واضحة كالشمس. ما هو اللاواضح؟



> <<<  الفكرة ان المسيح بنفسه روى هذه القصّة ، وسواء كانت حقيقية أو رمزية ، فلعازر كان في حضن ابراهيم يتعزى باستقامته وعمله وصبره ، ولم يحمل خطيئة موروثة ، والتاجر الغني في النار يتعذب ، بعمله ايضا بسبب جشعه ورياءه ، وليس هناك ذكر لخطيئة موروثة مطلقا.<<<<



لأن المضمون كان يتكلم عن اكتراث الشخص بنفسه و عدم مبالاته بكلام الله الموحى للنبي موسى. و كلام موسى به ذكر للخطايا و كيفية غفرانها و لكن سياق الكلام لم يتطرق للتفاصيل سوى الوصول بالقاريء لحد شريعة موسى.




> > <<<بل عبادة الله الواحد الأحد هي الأفضل. أنا معك. أنت قلت لي ما علّمه النبي محمد، و الكتاب المقدس يقول:" أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. >>>
> 
> 
> >>> ... لو كان يدعي النبوه وهو ليس نبيا لما امتدح الانبياء الذين من قبله ، لتركهم على الاقل كما هم في الكتاب المقدس >>>



امتداح النبي محمد للذين سبقوه لا يحتم بالضرورة مصداق نبوته. أنا ليس لدي أي تعليق في هذا الأمر.


> >>>> ذاك يزني وهذا يكفر ويعبد الاصنام اخر عمره وهذا يأخذ البكورية من اخيه بالخديعة ، وآخر يسكر ويزني بابنتيه ، لكنه لم يفعل ذلك ابدا بل جاء وصفهم في القران بانقى الصفات ، فالانبياء هم خير البشر .>>>>



على الأقل الجماعة كانوا صريحين في ذكر ما أوحي به لهم. و الأنباء بشر و لديهم صفات مميزة و لكنهم يبقوا بشر.

أعلمني برأيك و سلام الله معك.


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2006)

ما اريد اعلق على كلام نذير, لانه خرج عن محتوى الموضوع و بعد ما وجد انه لا توجد له اجابة بالطعن بالوهية المسيح من الانجيل, طعن بالانجيل و بالرسل و كتبهم, فاسمحلي اقلك يا اخ نذير انك فلست و اتخذت من الطعن بالانجيل كحجة للتهرب, بموضوع صحة الكتاب المقدس نوقشت و انتهينها منا من قبل

لذلك خلاصة الموضوع, يا تبقى مركز على لب الموضوع الا وهو ان الوهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس, و الا, لا داعي لردودك الركيكة التي بدأت شيئا فشيئأ تبتعد عن جوهر الموضوع لضعف الادل و وهاية الامر

لذلك اي رد خارج الموضوع سيحذف, لانك بهذه الطريقة تشتت الحوار الصريح


سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (23 يناير 2006)

لم يظهر في سيرة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كذبا ، لا قبل النبوة ولا بعدها .


.


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لم يظهر في سيرة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كذبا ، لا قبل النبوة ولا بعدها .
> 
> 
> .


انا اسف اخي نذير حذفت مشاركتك بغير قصد ارجو ان تقبل اعتذاري


----------



## نذير (24 يناير 2006)

فريد قال:
			
		

> انا اسف اخي نذير حذفت مشاركتك بغير قصد ارجو ان تقبل اعتذاري


 لا بأس ، على الاقل بقيت عبارة واحدة .


----------



## artamisss (24 يناير 2006)

[  والادهى من  كدة ايه يا ماى روك  ان القران  اتكتب منه نسخ كتييييييييير قوى 
وكان فى مصاحف ياما  بالاضافه  ان تنقيط  القران  تم بعد ما مات رسول الاسلام  هها  خلوا بالكوا من الحته دى  يعنى تم التنقيط يعنى قبلها  كانت ممكن تتنطق  حروف مكان حروف تانيه وتدى معانى تانيه خاااااااااااااالص  غير المقصود اصلا 
وبيتهايئلى كلنا عارفين  ان  ابو الاسود الدؤلى هو اللى نقطه 
وعثمان ابن عفان  هو اللى حرق بقيه المصاحف الموجودة وادعى انها غلط  هاهاا حلوة دى خليفه الرسول مش عارف  عارف القران الاصلى فينه وجمع واحد على مزاجه   لا حلوة 
وبعدين لو الرسول بتاعكوا صحيح كان بيعرف يقرا ويكتب  زى مانتوا بتقولوا انه مكنش جاهل  ماكان  كتب بنفسه  ولا هو علشان رسول بقى  مايكبتبش اللىربنا بيقولوله 
دة بالاضافه لقضيه الناااااسخ والمنسوخ اللى انتوا اصلا  تقريبا مش عارفين هى  جت منين ولا راحت فين وايه هو اصلا


----------



## artamisss (24 يناير 2006)

ليه بقى انشالله  سيرة الرسول مافيهاش غلط  ها
ليه هو كان ملاك واحنا مش واخدين بالنا ولا ايه  اللى انا اعرفه وعلى حد علم الناس كلها انه كان بنى ادام  يعنى بشر  ومفيش بشر معصوم من الغلط  مش كدة ولا ايه يا نذير ولا انت هاتكفر بالله
وبعدين حكايه  الاناجبل الاربعه  اللى اتكتبت وانتوا مش مقتنعين ليه هما 4 
انا اقولك بقى 
 كل واحد من المبشرين  اللى كتب الانجيل  كتبه للتبشير فى حته معينه  وابراز ناحيه معينه  من نواحى شخصيه المسيح 
يعنى متى كتب انجيله لليهود  علشان كدة كثرت فيه  كتابه النبؤات اللى من العهد القديم او التوراة  اللى بتاكد ان المسيح هو ابن الله  واظهار المسيح هو الملك ملك الملوك ورب الارباب
مرقس كتبه لليونان   اظهر فيه المسيح الخادم  
اما لوقا اظهر المسيح هو مخلص العالم  والانسان الكامل 
اما يوحنا اظهر  واثبت من خلال اقوال المسيح اللى قالها  بس هنا بتركيز اكتر على انه هو الله  ابن الاب رافع خطيه العالم 
 طبعا هنا كل مبشر كتب الاننجيل ماكتبوش  من دماغه  لا 
متى ويوحنا كانوا من تلاميذ المسيح 
ومرقس كان من السبعين رسول اللى اختارهم رب المجد يسوع  غير التلاميذ ال12  ولوقا الرسول  اخد معلوماته كلها من التلاميذ اللى كانوا عايشن وقت كتاببته للانجيل وطبعا ربنا اختص الاربعه دول بالذات لكتابه  الانجيل 
او البشارة المفرحه 
وياريت ماتقولوش ان انجلينا  محرف  لان قرانكوا نفسه قال  ان كلامنا سليم  وكلام انجلينا اسلم 
وصحيح صدق رسولكوا لما  سالوة من هو السلم يا رسول الله؟ اجابهم وقال : من سلم الناس منه 
 بيتهايئلى مفيش اجرء من كدة رد


----------



## whocares (25 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لم يظهر في سيرة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كذبا ، لا قبل النبوة ولا بعدها .
> 
> 
> .



أخ نذير،

أنت لم تجب على أسئلتي لك في المدخلة السابقة بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس.

كل كتاب و له تحديات تاريخية و اعتمادية في تجميعه (حتى لو أي كتاب مؤلف سنة 2006). و الأهم من هذا كله هو في الحقيقة مضمون الرسالة (أو موضوعيتها) و إن كان هناك شكوك في شأن مصداقيتها. فإن كان المحتوى رباني إلـهي (بحسب الحقيقة) فيكفي. أعتقد أن إختلافنا، كما نستنتج من الحوار، لا يتعلق ببرهنة ألوهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس الذي يؤكد ذلك. أعتقد أنه علينا فتح موضوع جديد يتناول تعريف و فهم كل منا لطبيعة الله فلا نتعجب من ذكر الصفات الإلـهية بصورة غريبة و لم يسمع بها الطرف الآخر من قبل، أو وجود إختلافات عقائدية تعسر أي حوار متعمق في مواضيع الخلاف.

بعد يومين أو 3، إن شاء الله، سأعرض موضوع جديد يتعلق بالتشابه و الخلاف بين الدين الإسلامي و الكتاب المقدس و نريد من الجميع ذكر كل ما يعرفوه عن أوجه الشبه و الخلاف لتحديد المقصود بالكلام المطبوع.

سلام الله معكم جميعا.    :smil5:


----------



## نذير (25 يناير 2006)

whocares قال:
			
		

> أخ نذير،
> 
> أنت لم تجب على أسئلتي لك في المدخلة السابقة بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس.
> 
> ...





تحياتي للجميـــــع ............
وضعت ردا يا صديقي العزيز ، لكنه حذف بطريق الخطأ ، لا بأس سأنتظر موضوعك الذي ستضعه ، ولو انني أرغب ان يكون النقاش محدودا بيننا مع وجود ثلاث أو أربع متحاورين لاثراء النقاش ، مثل فريد ومحبة ، لان أحيانا يتدخل في النقاش بعض الاعضاء ممن يسبون الله والرسول فأخرج فورا من دائرة النقاش ، تحياتي لك صديقي العزيز


----------



## الفيتوري (26 يناير 2006)

احسنت اخي نذير 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد (26 يناير 2006)

*حذف من قبل روك للخروج عن جوهر الموضوع*


----------



## Michael (27 يناير 2006)

> القران الكريم تلقاه رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم سمعاً من جبريل عليه السلام فلم ينزل من عند الله مكتوباً وبلغه رسول الله عليه السلام إلي البشر شفاهي وانتقل بالتواتر بين المسلمين إلي يومنا هذا
> فالقران مسند عن فلان عن فلان حتى نصل إلي رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم


وتؤكد احتمالية حريق القران عقد حرقة او بعد



> ليس من اللائق الاستهزاء يا سيادة المستشار في كل حاجة مفروض النقاش يكون باحترام متبادل من المفروض انك بتدعو إلي دينك وتبرهن علي صحته وخطا اعتقد الأخر بالبرهان والعقل وليس بالاستهزاء والسخرية
> إقراء التاريخ والسيرة ثم تحدث وعرف عن ماذا تتحدث



واني الاستهزاء

ام ان الحقائق استهزاء فى نظرك



> نحن لم نقل ذلك بل نقول ان الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يعرف الكتابة و لا القراءة وهذا هو الثابت بالتاريخ يا سيادة المستشار
> وأظن يستحيل يكذب في هذا وألا فقد مصداقيته فيما هو اكبر



اعمى يقود اعمى كلاهما يسقطان فى حفرة




> يا سيادة المستشار بلاش تتكلم عن الناسخ والمنسوخ لأنه موجود بكتابكم المقدس ورجع له قبل ان تتحدث
> وسوف اقو لك واحدة منها فقط
> في الكتاب المقدس


نكلمك فى الشرق تتكلم فى الغرب

ولعلمك من صمن الوصايا العشر

لا تسرق 
ولا تقتل
وفهمك خاطىء للايات




> أخي نذير لم يكفر بالله ... لكن أنت يا سيادة المستشار ..لا تعرف ان انبياء الله جميعاً معصومون من الخطأ لكن في الكتاب المقدس


بشهادة نذير نفسة يا اخ وليد اثبتنا ان الانبياء ليسوا معصومين من الخطأ ومنهم محمد راج المنتدى او أسال نذير وزاير




> كلامك جميل جداً
> كل انجيل كتب من زاوية معينة
> لكن قول لي
> كيف يذكر انجيل متي
> ...


؟؟؟؟



> ويكون في علمك انت القران لم يشهد بذلك
> وانما شهد للانجيل المنزل علي عبده ورسوله عيسى عليه السلام {وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ} (46) سورة المائدة
> وقال تعالي
> {أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ} (75) سورة البقرة
> {فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ } (79) سورة البقرة



القران معترف مثنى وثلاث ورباع وخماس 

بكتابنا

واننا اهل كتاب

ونزولة

فلا تستهزىء بعقول المشاركين

ومن اين افتيت بهذا الكلام


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

وليد, شبهات سهلة الرد عليها, لكن انت وضعت الموضوع في المكان الخاطئ, ضع ماورتك في موضوع خاص جديد و سيتم الرد عليها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## blackguitar (27 يناير 2006)

*



			يا سيادة المستشار بلاش تتكلم عن الناسخ والمنسوخ لأنه موجود بكتابكم المقدس ورجع له قبل ان تتحدث
وسوف اقو لك واحدة منها فقط 
في الكتاب المقدس 
يحرم الرب السرقة
{....... لاَ تَسْرِقْ...........}” سفر الخروج 20: : 15 
تم نسخها بأنه احل لبني إسرائيل سرقة المصريين 
“21وَأُعْطِي نِعْمَةً لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ فِي عُِيُونِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. فَيَكُونُ حِينَمَا تَمْضُونَ أَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَمْضُونَ فَارِغِينَ
22بَلْ تَطْلُبُ كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ مِنْ جَارَتِهَا وَمِنْ نَزِيلَةِ بَيْتِهَا أَمْتِعَةَ فِضَّةٍ وَأَمْتِعَةَ ذَهَبٍ وَثِيَاباً وَتَضَعُونَهَا عَلَى بَنِيكُمْ وَبَنَاتِكُمْ. فَتَسْلِبُونَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ“ سفر خروج 3: 21الي22 
وكذلك أيضاً “35وَفَعَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ مُوسَى. طَلَبُوا مِنَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ أَمْتِعَةَ فِضَّةٍ وَأَمْتِعَةَ ذَهَبٍ وَثِيَاباً. 36وَأَعْطَى الرَّبُّ نِعْمَةً لِلشَّعْبِ فِي عُِيُونِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ حَتَّى أَعَارُوهُمْ. فَسَلَبُوا الْمِصْرِيِّينَ”
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يوجد هناك أى مناقضه للوصيه 
قل لى أين السرقه؟؟؟
قد تم هذا برضى المصريين فكما هو مكتوب أن اليهود طلبوا من المصريين واعاروهم المصريين أى ان هذا كله بعلم  من المصريين أى انهم لم يسرقوهم او خرجوا عليهم ليلا مثلا ونهبوهم ولكن هنا كلمه سلبوا المصريين فهى تعبير مجازى بسبب كثره ما اخذوا منهم عوضا عن ايام السخرة والعذاب الذى تعذبه اسرائيل عند وجودهم فى مصر
وهنا لا يوجد علاقه بين هذه الايه وبين الوصيه لا تسرق

فأين النسخ هنا؟؟؟؟




			وكذلك حكم القاتل وشريعة العين بالعين
))وَإِذَا قَتَلَ أَحَدٌ إِنْسَاناً فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. 18وَمَنْ أَمَاتَ بَهِيمَةَ جَارِهِ يُعَوِّضُ عَنْهَا نَفْساً بِنَفْسٍ. 19وَمَنْ أَوْقَعَ بِقَرِيبِهِ ضَرَراً فَبِمِثْلِ مَا أَوْقَعَ يُوْقَعُ بِهِ. 20كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَكَمَا أَنْزَلَ بِسِوَاهُ مِنْ أَذًى يُنْزَلُ بِهِ. 21مَنْ قَتَلَ بَهِيمَةَ جَارِهِ يُعَوِّضُ عَنْهَا، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ إِنْسَاناً يُقْتَلُ. 22حُكْمٌ وَاحِدٌ يُطَبَّقُ عَلَيْكُمُ، الْغَرِيبُ كَالإِسْرَائِيلِيِّ، إِنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ((
هذا الحكم تم نسخه بالعهد الجديد { انجيل متي الإصحاح الخامس 
*سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. أَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ:
لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بِمِثْلِهِ
بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ، فَأَدِرْ لَهُ الْخَدَّ الآخَرَ؛ 
وَمَنْ أَرَادَ مُحَاكَمَتَكَ لِيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ، فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ رِدَاءَكَ أَيْضاً؛ وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ أَنْ تَسِيرَ مِيلاً، فَسِرْ مَعَهُ مِيلَيْنِ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يجب فى البدايه أن تعرف هذا الكلام كان موجه الى من فى كلا النصين ففى النص الاول فى العهد القديم

وَإِذَا قَتَلَ أَحَدٌ إِنْسَاناً فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. 18وَمَنْ أَمَاتَ بَهِيمَةَ جَارِهِ يُعَوِّضُ عَنْهَا نَفْساً بِنَفْسٍ. 19وَمَنْ أَوْقَعَ بِقَرِيبِهِ ضَرَراً فَبِمِثْلِ مَا أَوْقَعَ يُوْقَعُ بِهِ. 20كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَكَمَا أَنْزَلَ بِسِوَاهُ مِنْ أَذًى يُنْزَلُ بِهِ. 21مَنْ قَتَلَ بَهِيمَةَ جَارِهِ يُعَوِّضُ عَنْهَا، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ إِنْسَاناً يُقْتَلُ. 22حُكْمٌ وَاحِدٌ يُطَبَّقُ عَلَيْكُمُ، الْغَرِيبُ كَالإِسْرَائِيلِيِّ، إِنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُ

هذا الكلام كان موجود فى سفر اللاويين وكان موجه للذين يحكمون بين الشعب وليس لشعب نفسه
أى انه من يقتل احدا ليس حقا لاهل الذى قُتل أن يقتل من قتله
ولكن ها حمك وشريعه لتنفذ من قبل الذين يحكمون بينهم
وقد كانت هذه الاحكام بهذه القسوه بسبب علم الرب بغلاظه قلب شعبه وبالتالى كان لابد من قسوة الاحكام حتى لا يحيد عن الرب

أما فى الوصيه التى فى العهد الجديد على لسان السيد المسيح

سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. أَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ:
لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بِمِثْلِهِ
بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ، فَأَدِرْ لَهُ الْخَدَّ الآخَرَ؛ 
وَمَنْ أَرَادَ مُحَاكَمَتَكَ لِيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ، فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ رِدَاءَكَ أَيْضاً؛ وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ أَنْ تَسِيرَ مِيلاً، فَسِرْ مَعَهُ مِيلَيْنِ


فهى موجه للشعب نفسه وليس الذين يحكمونهم فبها نتعلم التسامح ولا نجازى الشر بالشر لان الشر يولد شر مثله فهى بذلك لا تناقض الوصيه الاولى لانها موجه للافرد وليس للحكام 

فالوصيه فى العهد القديم=====> للحكام
الوصيه فى العهد الجديد =====> للافراد
فأين النسخ؟؟؟؟؟




			أخي نذير لم يكفر بالله ... لكن أنت يا سيادة المستشار ..لا تعرف ان انبياء الله جميعاً معصومون من الخطأ لكن في الكتاب المقدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخ وليد يبدو انك نفسك لا تعلم شيئا عن دينك
من قال ان الانبياء معصومون عن الخطا؟
اليس هما بشر مثلنا أم أنهم الهه
معروف ان الاله فقط هو الذى لا يخطىء ولكن الانبياء بشر لهم اخطاؤهم 
واليس بمحمد نبى كما تقولون وأنه اخطأ فى كتابكم وهذا مكتوب فهل هذا يثبت أنه ليس نبى؟؟؟

راجع نفسك لا يوجد نبى لم يخطىء لانه ليس الها

ولكن اسالك سؤال بسيط؟
اعطنى ايه او جمله واحده تقول ان المسيح اخطا فى القران او الانجيل 
ان لم تجد ..... فمعناه ان السيد المسيح لم يخطىء اليس هذا دليلا انه اله؟؟؟




			كلامك جميل جداً 
كل انجيل كتب من زاوية معينة 
لكن قول لي 
كيف يذكر انجيل متي 
ان يوسف النجار هو..................... يوسف بن يعقوب بن متأن 
ويذكر انجيل لوقا
ان يوسف النجار هو..................... يوسف ابن هالي ابن متثان 
كذلك في انجيل متي........ يوسف النجار هنا من أحفاد سليمان ابن داوود !!! 
في انجيل لوقا ....... .... يوسف النجار هنا من أحفاد ناثان ابن داوود !!!!!
وهناك الكثير والكثير وبدون سخريه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ياريت لا تتكلم سدى اعطنى الشاهد لكل منهم ام انك تتبلى علينا؟؟؟*


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 يناير 2006)

الحقيقة يا جماعة انا ما كنتش متابع الحوار من البداية ، بس بالنسبة للسؤال عن الكتاب المقدس وتغيره وتحريفة كنت احب اضيف حاجة بسيطة على صحة الكتاب المقدس :

*الدليل الأول*: الذين قاموا بكتابة الكتاب المقدس *أكثر من ثلاثين نبياً وحوراياً*، وكلهم *مجمعون على حقائق *الإيمان المسيحي. ومن أولوياتها حاجة العالم إلى الخلاص، وألوهية السيد المسيح، وجوهر الله الواحد الثالوث، وحقيقة صلب المسيح وقيامته. وذلك بالرغم من *تنوّع ثقافاتهم وإختلاف عصورهم وطول مدة الزمن *الذي كتبوا فيه وهو أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة سنة بدءاً من موسى النبي كاتب التوراة إلى القديس يوحنا الرسول كاتب سفر الرؤيا.

بمعنى ان ما فيش أختلاف فى الروايات المذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس ، يعنى ما فيش تناقض فى الآيات مثلا وانا عارف ان فى حد ممكن يقول فى تناقض بين اية كذا وكذا ، بس كل حاجة وليها تفسير مش تناقض ولا حاجة .

ولو أن الكتاب المقدس كتبه شخص واحد لأمكن الشك فيه حسب القاعدة "شاهد واحد لا يشهد" (عد30:35). لذلك فإن تعدد كَتَبة الكتاب المقدس هو تعدد للشهود ومن ثم إعلان لصحته.

*الدليل الثاني*: إن *رسالة الله *إلى العالم في كتابه المقدس كانت على أيدي الأنبياء والرسل. وكان لابد أن يُظهِر الله قوته فيهم لكي يقبل العالم رسالتهم ويتحقق أنهم من الله. وقوة الله لا تظهر في الكلام مثلما تظهر في العمل.. والكتاب المقدس ليس *مملوءاً بالنبوات *ولكنه مصبوغ بها. فما كانت وظيفة العهد القديم سوى التمهيد بالنبوات للعهد الجديد. وما العهد الجديد سوى تحقيق كامل لجميع نبوءات العهد القديم.. ولو خلا الكتاب من النبوات لإنتفت النبوة من كاتبيه! إذاً إمتلاءه بالمعجزات والنبوات يشير إلى سماويته وأنه من الله، ومن ثم يؤكد صدقه وصحته.


*الدليل الثالث*: *لا يوجد إختلاف بين جميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس المنتشرة في العالم، بل هي كتاب واحد*. كذلك *النسخ الموجودة من القرون الأولى *للمسيحية لا تختلف عن النسخ الموجودة لدينا الآن بعد مرور أكثر من ألفيّ عام. وإن كان الكتاب المقدس الموجود معنا يضم العهد القديم الذي يحوي الديانة اليهودية. وهو نفسه صورة طبق الأصل من *النسخة الموجودة مع اليهود *الذين سبقت ديانتهم الديانة المسيحية بآلاف السنين. وإن كان الكتاب المقدس متوافق مع *تفاسير آباء القرون الأولى *بالمسيحية، فمن أين حدث تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟! ومتى حدث؟ وكيف حدث؟ وإن كان قد حدث، فأين الكتاب المقدس الذي لم يُحَرَّف، وهل لم تبق منه نسخة واحدة تشهد بقول القائلين بالتحريف! وإن لم توجد النسخة غير المُحَرَّفة فكلام هؤلاء يحتاج إلى دليل على صدق قولهم. وإن عجزوا إن إتيان الدليل تصبح تهمة التحريف باطلة، وخرافة لا دليل عليها. ثم ما هو قول هؤلاء إزاء ما يعثر عليه الباحثون والمنقبون يوماً بعد آخر من نسخ مخطوطة لأسفار الكتاب المقدس في الحفريات التي تقوم بها بعثات الكشف عن الآثار. وتحقيقها يثبت أنها من القرون الأولى للمسيحية ومطابقة لما بين أيدينا اليوم مما يشير إلى أن الكتاب المقدس هو هو بعينه لم يتغير ولم يُحَرَّف.


*الدليل الرابع*: إن *اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام يعترفون بأن الكتاب المقدس هو من عند الله*. فإن إدعى أحد أنه محرف فإنه *يتهم الله بعجزه عن حفظ كتابه *الذي أوحى به إذ تركه في أيدي بشر لكي يعبثوا به ويغيروا حقائقه. وإن صحّ هذا الإتهام فإنه يؤكد عجز الله -*حاشا*- عن حفظه أي كتاب آخر يوحي به للناس. ومن ثم يصير العالم كله "ضلال في ضلال". وصاحب هذا الإتهام بصبح من أول المُضَلَّلين. وإن كان حاشا لله أن يضلل العالم فكتابه المقدس سليم تماماً من كل تحريف.


*الدليل الخامس*: إن كتابنا المقدس يحمل *سلامته في ذاته*. وذلك من صدق أقواله وتحقق مواعيده وعظمة تأثيره في تغيير النفس البشرية والسمو بها في مدارج الروح وإنارتها بالحكمة الإلهية وإشباعها بالمعارف الربانية والأسرار السمائية وإسعادها بتذوق الثمار الحلوة للسلوك بوصاياه والخضوع لأحكامه. وهذا دليل عملي حي، نحيا به بل هو يحيا فينا لأنه يجعلنا على قمة العالم في الحكمة والفضيلة والروحانية..

فنلاقى مثلا فى العهد القديم نبوات كثيرة عن مخلصنا ، لا يسعنى المكان لذكرها بالتفضيل فأذكر مثلا :

*‏1ـ نسل المرأة الذي يسحق رأس الشيطان: **‏

لما طُرد آدم وحواء من جنّة عدن بسبب تعدّيهما علي وصيّة الله وعصيانهما له، أعطاهما الله الوعد بالعودة مرّة أخري إلي الفردوس بواسطة وعن طريق نسل سيُولد من المرأة وبدون زرع بشر ، ستلده المرأة فقط ولا يكون للرجل دور في ولادته. ومن ثمّ فقد دُعي بنسل المرأة الآتي ليسحق رأس الحيّة القديمة، الشيطان (رؤ12/9). ولذا قال الله للحيّة ؛ " وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ" (تك3/15).فمن هو هذا النسل الآتي الذي سيسحق رأس الحيّة ومن هي الحيّة ؟*

*جاء في سفر الرؤيا أنَّ الحيّة هي إبليس " **فَطُرِحَ التِّنِّينُ الْعَظِيمُ، الْحَيَّةُ *
*الْقَدِيمَةُ الْمَدْعُوُّ إِبْلِيسَ وَالشَّيْطَانَ، الَّذِي يُضِلُّ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ "(رؤ12/9) ، وأنَّ ‏هذا النسل هو المسيح نفسه " وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ سَرِيعاً. نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَكُمْ" (رو16/20)، وأنَّه الولد ‏الذي حُبلت به المرأة ولكنّه صاحب العرش السمائي " فَوَلَدَتِ ابْناً ذَكَراً عَتِيداً أَنْ يَرْعَى جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ بِعَصاً مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. وَاخْتُطِفَ وَلَدُهَا إِلَى اللهِ وَإِلَى عَرْشِهِ " (رؤ12/5). هو ابن الله كما يقول الكتاب بالروح " وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ" (غل 4/4). *


*2 ـ نسل إبراهيم الكائن قبل إبراهيم 

*‏ وبعد انتظار آدم وحواء ومن جاء بعدهما لهذا النسل الموعود جاء ‏الطوفان وأهلك كل من كان علي الأرض عدا نوح وأولاده، وعاد ‏أبناء نوح من جديد ينتظرون هذا النسل الموعود من جديد. وبعد فترة ‏انتظار استمرّت عشرة أجيال إختار الله إبراهيم الحادي عشر من نوح ‏ليكون هو الجدّ الأكبر لهذا النسل الموعود، وقال له : " اذْهَبْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ. فَأَجْعَلَكَ أُمَّةً عَظِيمَةً ‏وَأُبَارِكَكَ وَأُعَظِّمَ اسْمَكَ وَتَكُونَ بَرَكَةً. وَأُبَارِكُ مُبَارِكِيكَ وَلاَعِنَكَ أَلْعَنُهُ. وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ ‏جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ " (تك12/1-3) . وقال له ‏أيضًا " وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ يَكُونُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً وَقَوِيَّةً وَيَتَبَارَكُ بِهِ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ‏"

(تك18/18). وبعد طاعته لله وتقديمه لأسحق ذبيحة لله ، يقول الكتاب " وَنَادَى مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ثَانِيَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: بِذَاتِي أَقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَنِّي مِنْ ‏أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ اِبْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ. أُبَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيراً ‏كَنُجُومِ اَلسَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ اَلَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ اَلْبَحْرِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ أَعْدَائِهِ. وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي ‏نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ اَلأَرْضِ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي" (تك 22/15-18) . 

ونلاحظ في الآيتين الأولي والثانية قول الله له " وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ اَلأَرْضِ" أي في إبراهيم ، " وَيَتَبَارَكُ بِهِ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ " أي بإبراهيم، فكيف تتبارك الأمم في إبراهيم وبإبراهيم، يقول العهد الجديد " لِتَصِيرَ بَرَكَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِلأُمَمِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، لِنَنَالَ بِالإِيمَانِ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ " (غل3/14) ، أما في الثالثة فهو أكثر تحديدا فيقول " وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي ‏نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ اَلأَرْضِ " .

?فمن هو هذا النسل الآتي من إبراهيم لتتبارك به جميع أمم الأرض؟ 

يقول القديس بولس بالروح القدس "وَأَمَّا الْمَوَاعِيدُ فَقِيلَتْ فِي «إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَفِي نَسْلِهِ». لاَ يَقُولُ «وَفِي الأَنْسَالِ» كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ. وَ«فِي نَسْلِكَ» الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ." (غل3/16). إنَّه نسل واحد فقط من أبناء إبراهيم الذي ستتبارك به جميع الأمم والقبائل والشعوب، هذا النسل هو الربّ يسوع المسيح وليس غيره أو سواه.


وفى كتير من النبوات ، وفى حاجة كمان يا جماعة شهادة العلم الحديث عن صحة كتابنا .....


الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على حقائق علمية كثيرة – الكتاب المقدس لم يحتوى على الاخطاء العلمية التى كانت شائعة وقت كتابته – الكتاب المقدس اخبر عن كثير من الامور العلمية والتى لم تكتشف الا حديثا.
· الكون ليس ازلى : (تك1: 1) اى ان الكون له بدء وهذا ما يقره العلم الحديث وما اتفق عليه العلماء.
· كانت الارض فى بدايتها خربة خالية بغير حياة : (تك 1: 2) وهذا ما يقره العلم اذ يقول ان الارض كانت كتلة منصهرة من السوائل .
· اجتماع المياه جميعها الى مكان واحد: (تك 1: 9، 10) وتوصل العلماء فعلا الى ان جميع المحيطات مجتمعة معا ومتصله بقاع واحد.
· ظهور الاعشاب اولا ثم البقول ثم الاشجار : (تك 1: 11) هذا يتفق مع العلم الحديث الذى يقول ان النباتات البسيطة ظهرت اولا.
· ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية : سفر التكوين .ظهور النباتات ثم المائيات ثم البرمائيات ثم الزواحف ثم الطيور ثم الثدييات ثم الانسان.
· خلق الانسان من تراب الارض: (تك 2: 7) التحليل الكيميائى اوضح ان جسم الانسان مؤلف من عناصر كلها ترجع الى تراب الارض.
· كروية الارض : (اشعياء 40: 22 ) اكتشف العالم جاليليو ان الارض كروية عام 1564 – 1642 م.
· الجاذبية الارضية : (ايوب 26: 7) فى الوقت الذى كانت فيه الخرافات شائعة عن ارتكاز الارض على قرن حيوان.
· قصة حوت يونان : فى الوقت الذى اعتقد الكثيرين انها اسطورة فى عام 1953م فى بحر الشمال اكتشف البحاره حوت ضخم طوله اكثر من 25 متر وقلبه كان بحجم بقرة اما راسه فثلث جسمه بمثابة غرفة كبيرة تتسع لعدد من الاشخاص .


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 يناير 2006)

نكمل مع بعض يا جماعة اثبات العلم لصحة الكتاب المقدس وأحداثه :

أ ) نماذج من حفريات تبرهن علي صحة أحداث العهد القديم : 
نريد أن نتعرض الآن بشيء من التفصيل لبعض الأحداث التاريخية الواردة في أسفار العهد القديم في علاقتها بالتواريخ المستخلصة من الكتابات والنقوش التي تظهرها الآثار والمخلفات القديمة ، بصفة خاصة وما سجله أيضاًالمؤرخون القدماء من زمن الأحداث الكتابية ، والتي وصلتنا مؤلفاتهم . لنري هل كذبت هذه الآثار المعمارية والمخلفات القديمة ، ما أورده كتبة العهد القديم ، أم أن الأحجار قامت نيابة عن البشر الجاحدين في الأزمنة الأخيرة لتدافع عن صدق الكتاب وعصمة كاتبيه ووحيه المقدس . إن دراسة الآثار القديمة المكتشفة في آشور وبابل ومصر وموآب من حجارة وصخور وهياكل وعواميد ، قد أمدتنا بتواريخ مفصلة لهذه الأمم والشعوب ، ومكنتنا من دراسة التاريخ الكتابي في ضوء هذه الكتابات ، والنقوش علي نحو يكفي لإقناع كل ذي عقل سليم . فما يذكره الكتاب المقدس أو يشير إليه ، من قيام ممالك وسقوطها وأعمال ملوك وصفاتهم ، وثورات حدثت في العالم ، وعصور مشهورة ، نجد أن الأخبار المسجلة علي الصخور والأحجار وجدران المعابد والمدافن القديمة ، التي وصلتنا تتفق معها إتفاقاًعجيباً، وتمجد الله الذي أوحي بكتابه إلي أنبيائه المكرمين . لنأخذ الآن بعض الأمثلة ، من الأحداث الواردة في العهد القديم ونري ماذا قالت عنها المخلفات الآثرية القديمة ، المكتشفة حديثاً:

(1) الطوفان : 
حدث أن قام أحد الملحدين في الغرب ، وقدم نظرية تقول " بوحدة الطبيعة .. " وتذهب إلي أن قصة الطوفان العبرية ، تعتمد علي أسطورة سومرية لا سند لها ولا أساس تاريخي !! وظن أنه بذلك هز إيمان المسيحيين بكتابهم المقدس وإعتقادهم بأن العالم قد دمر ذات يوم بفعل طوفان هائل ( تك 6 : 8 ) . ولأن المسألة هنا تعود إلي العلم ذاته ، لا إلي صدق الكتاب المقدس ، الذي لا يحتاج إلي إثبات من خارج ، لأنه هو الإثبات ذاته . فقد مضت السنوات علي هذه النظرية ، ثم ما لبث السير ليونارد وولي ـ وباسم العلم ذاته ـ أن عثر أثناء تنقيبه سنة 1927 م بالقرب من مدينة " أور" ـ في العراق الآن ـ علي حفرة بها طبقات صلصال طينية صلبة ، بإرتفاع ثلاثة أمتار ، وأسفلها وجدت آثار لإستيطان آدمي ، الأمر الذي لا يمكن أن يحدث ما لم يكن هناك كارثة طوفانية رهيبة . ومن ناحية أخري ، إذا فرضنا أن حادثة الطوفان ، كانت خرافة سومرية ، نقلها موسي النبي إلي العبرية !! فكيف نفسر ـ كما تساءل الجيولوجيون ـ الظواهر التالية : 
أ- وجود بقايا حيوانات من أنواع مختلفة في بيئات مختلفة ، بكميات هائلة مدفونة معاًفي أماكن متعددة في كل أنحاء الأرض . بل حتي في أماكن لا تعيش فيها إطلاقاً، مثل وجود بقايا حيوانات بحرية لا تعيش إلا في أعماق المحيطات في صخور علي قمم الجبال ؟ وحيوانات تعيش في المناطق الحارة ، توجد يقايا لها في المناطق القطبية ؟! 
ب- كيف نفسر ظاهرة " الجبال البحرية " وهي عبارة عن جزر غارقة تحت المياه مثل " أتلانتا " الغارقة تحت مياه المحيط الأطلنطي ؟! 
ج- كيف نفسر وجود طبقات صخور أقدم عمراًفوق طبقات صخور أحدث عمراً؟! ومعروف في علم الآثار وعلم الجيولوجيا أن ترتيب الطبقات بعضها فوق بعض يكون ترتيباًزمنياًيبدأ من الأقدم ، فالأقل قدماً، فالقديم فالحديث فالأحدث ، ولا تفسير للعكس إلا بانقلاب غير عادي حدث في قشرة الكرة الأرضية . 
وهكذا ليس هناك إجابة علي هذه التساؤلات ـ حتي علي الصعيد العلمي ـ إلا بالتسليم بوجود الطوفان كحقيقة تاريخية ، حدثت في حقبة تاريخية معينة ( لوناردو وولي مكتشف هذه الطبقات في " أور " الكلدانيين يقدرها بـ 4000سنة قبل الميلاد ) وأنه حتي من الناحية العقلية ، التسليم الإيماني بذلك يعطي راحة أكثر من الزعم بأنها أسطورة . ومن ناحية أخري ، فإن أبحاث السلاح البحري الأمريكي ، بواسطة غواصات الأعماق قد أكدت أن مستوي الماء كان يوماًمنخفضاًكثيراً، عن مستواه الحالي . ناهيك عما تثبته الحفريات الجيولوجية من إثباتات أخري لظاهرة الطوفان في مناطق أخري مثل سومر وآكاد .. وخلافها . أما عن أصداء القصة الكتابية في الأساطير الشعبية ، فسنتعرض لها في المبحث الثاني . 

(2) الموطن الأصلي لبني إسرائيل : 
أثناء سيادة التيارات الإلحادية والمادية في الغرب ، وتبني مشايعيها في الشرق لهذه التيارات ، ذهب البعض إلي أن آباء سفر التكون ، إنما هم من خلق خيال الكتبة العبرانيين ، بعد إنقسام مملكة سليمان ، وأنهم لم يكونوا أشخاصاًحقيقيين . ولكن مع تقدم الحفريات الأثرية منذ 1925 م أثبتت الإكتشافات صدق التقليد الكتابي الذي يقول أن أصل بني إسرائيل يرجع إلي بلاد ما بين النهرين ، وذلك عن طريق تتبع آثار حركة هؤلاء الناس في خروجهم من هذه البلاد . كما أمكن الإستدلال أثرياً، علي مواقع المدن التي نزح منها وإليها إبراهيم أب الآباء . وأمكن التعرف علي معظم المدن المذكورة في حركة تنقلاته . فمدينة حاران ، علي سبيل المثال ، المدينة التي نزح إليها ناحور أبو إبراهيم ، رغم إنها الآن قرية صغيرة تقع شمال شرقي دمشق ، علي مسافة حوالي 450 كم ، إلا أنها كانت مدينة تجارية هامة ، تقع علي الطريق الرئيسي للقوافل من بابل إلي آسيا الصغري . ويقول العالم الأثري د. ألبرايت أنه لاشك في أن التقليد العبري صادق ، في قوله أن آباء العبرانيين جاءوا من وادي بالخ في شمالي غرب بلاد ما بين النهرين ذلك أن الحفريات الأثرية أثبتت أن الأباء كانوا من القبائل الرحل ( النوماديين ) الذين سكنوا عبر الأردن وسوريا وحوض الفرات ، وشمال الجزيرة العربية في القرون الأخيرة من الألف الثانية ، والقرون الأولي من الألف الأولي قبل الميلاد . وأن هؤلاء الأباء كانوا أشخاصاًحقيقيين ، وليسوا من وحي الخيال ، كما ذهب الماديون في ق 19 م ، ومشايعوهم من أعداء الكتاب المقدس . 

(3) مدن نمرود : 
جاء في الكتاب المقدس في ( تك 10 : 10 ) أن نمرود الذي يعتبره البابليون مؤسس مملكتهم ، قد أسس ثمانية مدن في أرض شنعار ( أي بلاد بابل ) . وفعلاًإكتشف علماء الحفريات هذه المدن ، ليس علي سبيل الحدس والتخمين ، بل بالعثور علي مخلفات أثرية عليها نقوش تفصح بجلاء عن هذه المواقع ، ومن ضمنها عثور السير أو ستن لايارد الإنجليزي سنة 1845 م في وسط أطلال مدينة كالح ، علي تمثال لثور مجنح بإسم " الصياد الجبار " الذي يعتبر إشارة إلي نمرود ، كما قيل عنه في الكتاب " جبار صيد أمام الرب " ( تك 10 : 9 ) . وهذه الأطلال تقع الآن علي مسافة 35 كيلو متراًجنوب شرقي الموصل في العراق ، وتعرف بإسم نمرود وفي برهان النبوات ، سنري من ناحية أخري ، كيف شهد خرابها للكتاب المقدس .

(4) مدن أخري : 
أثناء الحفريات الأثرية التي تمت في خرائب مدينة ماري ، وهي تل الحريري الآن في العراق ، عثر علي قصر بناه الملك زمري ـ ليما ، وعثر في مخزن محفوظات هذا القصر علي أكثر من عشرين ألف لوح ، يتضمن أسماء مدن قديمة . جاء من ضمنها أسماء المدن المذكورة في العهد القديم مثل مدينة حاران ، علي إسم أخي إبراهيم هاران ، التي سكن فيها إبراهيم . ومدينة ناحور علي إسم أخ آخر لإبراهيم ومدينة توراحي نسبة إلي تارح أبي إبراهيم ومدينة سروج جد إبراهيم . 

(5) تحركات إبراهيم .. والآثار : 
لنتبع مثلاًتحركات أبينا إبراهيم ، كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس ، وما قالته الآثار المكتشفة عن ذلك . إن أول ما يصادفنا في تاريخ إبراهيم ، أنه بعد هجرته إلي أرض كنعان ، نزل إلي أرض مصر ( تك 12 ) بسبب المجاعة ، وهناك إضطر إلي إنكار زوجته سارة ، بسبب الخوف . هنا نجد أن الآثار المصرية الباقية حتي الآن ، تعطينا نقشاًمبهجاًعلي أطلال مدفن قديم يرجع إلي ذلك العصر في منطقة بني حسن ، علي بعد حوالي 150 ميل من القاهرة ، يظهر فيه شريف سامي وعدد من أتباعه ، حوالي سبعة وثلاثين ، يدخلهم كاتب الملك إلي حضرة سيد عالي الشرف ، هو مشير الملك ( أو ستراس الثاني ) ومن سمات هيئتهم يتضح أنهم من جنس سامي . وسواء أكان هذا الرسم يخص مجاعة إبراهيم ، أم لا ، فهو يوضح لنا عادة ترحيب ملوك مصر في ذلك الوقت باللاجئين إليها . أما عن خوف إبراهيم من أن تؤخذ إمرأته ، فلم يكن أمراًمن قبيل الأوهام ذلك أن الآثار المصرية نفسها قد تحدثت عن أمر مثل ذلك ورد عرضاًفي القصة المصرية المعروفة بـ " الأخوين " حيث قيل أن ملكاًمصرياًأرسل عساكره ليمسكوا إمراة جميلة ، ويهلكوا بعلها . كذلك توجد كتابة فرعونية محفوظة في برلين تذكر أن شخصاًأخذت إمرأته وأولاده بحسب جاري العادة ، وأدخلوا إلي فرعون من الدولة الحادية عشر ، ويلاحظ أن ذلك لابد أن يكون قد حدث قبل نزول إبراهيم إلي تلك الأرض . 

(6) كدرلعومر : 
وفي تاريخ إبراهيم ، يرد إسم كدر لعومر ، ملك عيلام ، عند الحديث عن خروجه لإنقاذ لوط من أسرة ( تك 14 ) وإسم كدر لعومر ، معناه " عبد " لـ " عومر " لأن لفظ " كدر " باللغة العيلامية ، معناه " عبد " ، و " لعومر " إسم إله عندهم كما يستفاد ذلك من الكتابات المكتشفة علي الألواح البابلية . ومن هذا الحدث الوارد عرضاًيظهر لنا سلطة ملك عيلام آنذاك علي بابل وكل مدن الدائرة حول البحر الميت ، وتحالفه مع ملك شنعار ( أي أرض الكلدان ) في زمان إبراهيم أي حوالي أكثر من 2000 سنة ق.م. . والعجيب أن ما يذكره سفر التكوين هنا عرضا من خلال ذكره لموضوع أسر لوط تكشف عنه دفائن نينوي ، حيث تلمح الكتابات المكتشفة إلي ذلك بطريقة غير متوقعة . فتقول أن آشور بانيبال ( ملك آشوري مشهور ) لما فتح شوشن عاصمة عيلام ( الفرس ) وجد هناك صورة كلدانية للإله نانا ، فإستفسر عن سبب وجودها فعرف أن الملك ( كدرننهدي ) ملك عيلام ، نقلها من مدينة أرك الكلدانية التي فتحها سنة 2280 ق.م. . وهكذا في الكلدانية عابرة يتعرض كاتب سفر التكوين لحقيقة تاريخية ، دون أن يقصد التركيز عليها وهي أن ملوك عيلام كانوا متسلطين آنذاك في عصر إبراهيم علي بلاد الكلدان . مما يكشف عن مدي دقة عرض الأخبار في الكتاب المقدس ، حتي في الأمور العرضية الصغيرة ، علي نحو يستحيل لمزور الإنتباه إليها . وهكذا أبرزت الألواح الآشورية المكتشفة بعد أجيال مديدة ، الحقيقة المجردة التي سجلها الكتاب المقدس . بل وأعلنت إسم الغازي لهذه البلاد .. فتأمل ؟! فهل بعد هذا يتساءل عاقل عما إذا كان إبراهيم شخصية حقيقية أم لا ؟ والأحداث الواردة صحيحة أم لا ؟ لاشك أنه لا يتعامي عن رؤية الحقائق إلا كل ذي مرض في نفسه فلقد أجمع الباحثون الآثريون علي أن زمن إبراهيم ، هو الزمن الذي حدده التاريخ الكتابي بالضبط .

(7) سدوم وعمورة : 
نقرأ في ( تك 19 ) عن إنقلاب سدوم وعمورة بسبب عظم شرها . فماذا قالت الآثار عنها ؟ تقول الإكتشافات الآثرية ، أن وادى الأردن ، بما فى ذلك البحر الميت قد هبط بفعل زلزال غير عادى ، قلب الدائرة ، وما حولها إلى خراب . ويوجد فعلاًفى هذه المنطقة بالقرب من البحر الميت كبريت ونطرون ، وقد شهد العلامة ترسترام بأن " كل الأرض هناك كبريت وملح ( نطرون ) وهى رمضاء لا زرع فيها ولا عشب " ويقول رئيس اللجنة الأمريكية للتنقيب ، التى قامت بدراسة هذا المكان " لقد أتينا إلى البحر ( الميت ) ونحن مختلفون فى الآراء . فواحد من اللجنة كان يشك فى ( صحة ) الخبر الموسوى . وآخر لا يعتقد فى صحته ، ولكن بعد بحث مدة إثنين وعشرين يوماً، إن لم أكن مخطئاً، إتفقنا (جميعاً) فى الإقتناع بصحة النبأ المقدس عن خراب مدن تلك الدائرة " . هذه هى دراسات الآثريين الخاصة بمنطقة سدوم وعمورة ، ولكن .. من ناحية أخرى عثر ضمن المخلفات الآشورية سنة 1890 م ، أيضاًعلى لوح مكتوب بلغتين ، ورد فيه مايلى " إنقلاب أتى من وسط العمق ، القصاص المقدر من وسط السماء نزل .. سكان المدينة جعلهم يتعذبون ، أجسادهم أفناها . فى المدينة وفى البلاد مد الموت واللهب إذ صعد خربت " لاحظ كيف يعتبر هذا اللوح الكلدانى الخراب قصاصاًمن السما ؟ . وكيف يذكر اللهب والنار كفاعلين للخراب . ويرد فى بقية اللوح كلمة " إنقلاب " كإشارة إلى " الكارثة " التى حلت بهاتين المدينتين . ولم تتحدث الآثار والكتابات الشعبية المكتشفة عن هذه الحادثة فقط . بل تحدث عنها أيضاًالمؤرخون القدماء القريبون من هذا الحدث 

(8) مغارة المكفيلة : 
يحدثنا سفر التكوين عن موت سارة المحبوبة ، وشراء إبراهيم مغارة المكفيلة لدفنها فيها ( تك 23 : 17 ـ 19 ) وبعد برهة من الزمان ، صار مدفن ممرا هذا قبراًلإبراهيم نفسه ( تك 25 : 9 ) ثم ما لبثت المغارة أن ضمت أجساد إسحق ورفقة وليئة ، ويعقوب ويوسف ( تك 35 : 29 ، 50 : 2 ـ12 ) . وهكذا صارت حبرون ( مدينة الخليل الآن ـ نسبة إلى إبراهيم " خليل الله " يع 2 : 23 ) مركزاًللإحتفالات الجنائزية الإسرائيلية . هذه المغارة ، مشيد عليها الآن مسجد الخليل . وقد بذلت عدة محاولات لدراسة هذه المغارة آثرياً، ولا سيما أن جسدى يعقوب ويوسف محنطان ، وقد إكتشفت موميات محنطة من تاريخها . ولكن الحكم العثمانى رفض التصريح بالنزول إلى المغارة ، وأقصى ما سمح به الأتراك هو السماح لأمير ويلز وبعض العلماء المصاحبين له سنة 1882 م ، بالدخول إلى القسم الأعلى فقط للمغارة ، داخل فناء المسجد ولقسم مقابر الرجال فقط ، على أساس أن زيارة الرجال لمقابر النساء ضد الأداب الشرقية ( حسب رآيهم ) ؟؟ وقد أمكن لهذه الجنة عمل رسم للمغارة المزدوجة ( المكفيلة تعنى المضاعفة أو المزدوجة ) والتعرف بدقة على مداخلها الحقيقية وإكتشفت اللجنة أنه منذ 700 سنة ( من تاريخ زيارة اللجنة للمغارة ) على الأقل لم يطأها إنسان . ولكن بالطبع حالت حرمة الموقع دون التمكن من النزول إلى أسفل المغارة . ونحن فى أنتظار تمكن أحدى الجهات الأثرية العلمية من إستكمال التنقيب . وسواء وجدت موميات يعقوب ويوسف فى هذه المغارة أو لم توجدا ، فإن تعنت الحكم العثمانى الشديد وعدم تصريحه حتى للعلماء بالإقتراب من أبوابها ، والمكانة التى إحتلتها هذه المغارة فى أعماق وتقاليد البشر منذ إبراهيم وحتى الآن ، على إختلاف أديانهم وأجناسهم ، ورغم تعاقب الدول الإسلامية الحاكمة لهذه البلاد .. كل ذلك يقدم دليلاًقوياًفى صالح التقليد الكتابى ، بأنه فى هذا الموضع دفنت أجساد الآباء البطاركة وزوجاتهم المذكورين فى سفر التكوين . كما إكتشفت اللجنة آثار كنيسة شرقية بنيت فوق المغارة فى عهد الإمبراطور بوسقنيان ( ق 6 م ) . 

(9) يوسف فى مصر :
لنأخذ الآن سيرة يوسف البار ، فى سفر التكوين ، وأصدائها فى الآثار المصرية . 
لقد ورد فى سفر التكوين ، " أن كل راعى غنم رجس للمصريين " ( تك 46 : 34 ) وفى نفس الوقت لا يخفى يوسف ولا يعقوب وظيفته كراعى ، بل أن يوسف نفسه يوصى أخوته أن يذكروا وظيفتهم جهاراًأمام الملك قائلاً" فيكون إذا دعاكم فرعون وقال ما صناعتكم ، أن تقولوا عبيدك أهل مواشى منذ صبانا ، إلى الآن نحن وآباؤنا جميعاً.. " ( تك 46 : 33 ، 34 ) . فكيف يستقيم هذا التعارض ؟ كيف يجرأ يوسف وأخوته وأبيه على الجهر بوظيفتهم الأصلية ، التى يعلمون جيداًأنها رجس لدى المصريين ؟! . أن هذا الموقف العجيب شهادة رائعة لسفر التكوين . فلقد صار من الثابت الآن لدى علماء الآثار المصرية البارزين ، أن يوسف قد دخل مصر فى أثناء حكم الهكسوس ( الرعاة الأجانب ) الذين إقتحموا مصر السفلى وتغلبوا عليها وأقاموا دولتهم ، التى إستمرت حوالى قرن ونصف من الزمان وهؤلاء الحكام إشتهروا بأنهم رعاة من أصل سامى ، وبالتالى ينتمون إلى جنس يوسف ووظيفته . ومن ناحية أخرى أظهرت النقوش المصرية على الجدران أن فريقاًمن المصريين كانوا مشتغلين بالرعى ، مما يعنى أن هذه الوظيفة لم تكن رجس لديهم ، فكيف يقول الكتاب المقدس ذلك ؟ هذا أيضاًسهل فهمه وشرحه من الآثار المصرية ذاتها . لقد كانت كراهيتهم للرعاة ، كراهية وطنية شديدة أضمروها نحو الحكام الهكسوس ( الرعاة ) وليس نحو هذه الوظيفة ، كما يظهر ذلك من الرسوم المصرية التى أظهرت هؤلاء الرعاة الهكسوس على أحذية المصريين القدماء ، دلالة على أن هذا الجنس ـ وليس الوظيفة ـ هو المكروه ، ويقتضى أن يداس بالأقدام . كذلك ترد كلمة وصف عابرة فى سياق الحديث الكتابى ، تكشف عن الدقة المذهلة فى الكتاب المقدس ، وتوضح أموراًكثيرة . فالكتاب يقول " وأما يوسف فأنزل إلى مصر ، وإشتراه فوطيفار ، خص فرعون ، رئيس الشرطة ، رجل مصرى .. وكان يوسف فى بيت سيده المصرى " ( تك 39 :1 ، 2) فما هو لزوم ذكر جنسية فوطيفار أمام رؤساء من نفس وطنه ؟ . وهكذا رغم أن الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاباًفى التاريخ أو العلوم بصفة أساسية ، إلا أنه بعصمة الوحى الإلهى ، دقيقاًفى ذكر إشارات أو تلميحات هنا وهناك . وفى هذه الإشارة العابرة ، نرى أن الحكم آنذاك ، لم يكن وطنياً. ويخلص عالم الآثار برجش من خلال دراساته الآثرية إلى أن ما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس بخصوص يوسف وأحواله فى مصر ، يطابق تماماًالعادات التى كانت سائدة فى مصر آنذاك ، مكاناًوزماناً، كما يظهر من النقوش والكتابات الآثرية الخاصة بتلك الأزمنة . ولنرى بعضاًمنها : 
ـ كيف يجوز لشاب غريب ، وأجنبى ، بل ورقيق أن يحوز رتبة سامية ، ويصير هو الوزير الأعظم فى المملكة ، أى بمثابة نائب رئيس الجمهورية ؟؟ هذا يوضح أن الدولة الحاكمة آنذاك كانت هى نفسها أجنبية ، ولذلك صار من الممكن حدوث هذا الوضع . والتاريخ المدنى العام ، فى مصر مثلاًيثبت ذلك على مدى عصور الحكم السابقة . فقد كانت كل دولة تغزو مصر تكثر من الأجانب ، غير المصريين فى الحكم ، كنوع من الضمان السياسى للدولة . فالعباسيون يجلبون أقاربهم العرب ويعطونهم أعلى المناصب . والمماليك يجلبون مواطنيهم بالآلاف ويسندون إليهم أعلى المناصب والوظائف. والأتراك نفس الشىء ولعلنا نذكر أن من أسباب ثورة عرابى ، قصر رتب الجيش العليا على الأتراك والشركس.وهكذا يشهد التاريخ العام ، والآثار ، لإشارة عابرة وردت فى الكتاب المقدس بدون تعمد لذكرها . 
ب ـ كيف يقوم فرعون آخر ، لا يعرف يوسف ؟ ( أع 7 : 18 ) . الجواب هو قيام الدولة الثامنة عشر ، التي كانت دولة وطنية ، شنت حرب تحرير شاملة ، وطردت من سموهم " برص آسيا " وتعقبتهم حتي حدود الفرات وأسست إمبراطورية مصرية وكان من البديهي أن تضطهد الفئات التي كانت ـ في نظرها ـ متعاونة مع الحكم البائد . تماماًمثلما يحدث في أي بلد ، علي الصعيد السياسي في أي زمان . 
جـ ـ أما شراء فوطيفار ليوسف كعبد ، فإننا نجد صوراًفي الآثار المصرية لرقيق كثيرين ، علي الأطلال ليس هذا فقط ، بل ونجد إشارات إليهم أيضاًفي المملكة القديمة . وليس أدل علي ذلك من أنه قد ورد ضمن بنود المعاهدة التي أبرمت بين رعمسيس الثاني وبين الحيثيين ، بنداًينص علي ضرورة إرجاع الرقيق الهارب إلي سوريا ، إلي مصر مرة أخري . وكان الرقيق الوارد من سوريا ( المقصود بها ليس سوريا الجغرافية الآن ، ولكن البلاد المعروفة إصطلاحاًالآن بالشام ) بالذات ، ثمنه مرتفعاًفي مصر . ومن هنا كان حرص الإسماعيليين علي بيع يوسف في مصر . والذي يشد إنتباهنا جداًأن ثمن بيع يوسف هنا ، هو نفس الثمن المذكور في ( لا 27 : 5 ) وهو عشرين قطعة من الفضة ، وهو المبلغ المحدد لتقييم نذر المنذور ، بين خمس سنين ، وعشرين سنة من العمر ويري أحد الدارسين أنه لعل ذلك يعود إلي إعتبار قيمة شغلهما في المستقبل . 
د ـ أما عن السجن الذي طرح فيه يوسف والذي دعي في سفر التكوين " مكان أسري الملك " فإننا نجد أن اللفظ العبري المستعمل هنا ، يعني قلعة محاطة بسور ، وهذا ما ذكره أيضاًهيرودتوس وثوسيديدس ، انه كان موجوداًفي ممفيس مكاناًبهذا الشكل دعاه الأهالي " القلعة البيضاء " ( ربما للون المبني ، كما تسمع مثلاًعن البيت الأبيض في زماننا ) . ولما كان فوطيفار رئيساًللشرطة ، وكان عليه بالطبع أن يكون قريباًمن الملك . فإن هذا يعني أن هذا المكان ، كان قريباًفعلاًمن ممفيس ، التي أخذت مكاناًمحبوباًلدي فرعون للسكن فيه . وقد وجد علي بعض الأطلال هناك ، نقشاًورد فيه الإسم المذكور للسجن . كما يذكر أحد المؤرخين سنة 1890 م أن سجن يوسف يوجد في الجانب البحري من سقارة ، وأنه كان مازال موجوداًحتي وقته . هذا كما ورد في تاريخ أحد الرحالة ، زيارته لهذا السجن ، والعثور وقتها علي نقوش فرعونية تملأ جدران هذا السجن . 
هـ ـ أما عن وظيفة رئيس الخبازين ، ورئيس السقاة ، فتزودنا أيضاًالأطلال المصرية بصور عن عملية الطحن والخبيز . وكانت هذه الوظيفة ليست بيسيرة حيث ورد خبر مصرياً، أنه كان علي رئيس الخبازين أن يورد أكثر من مائة ألف رغيف في وقت واحد ، لزوم بيت الملك . ومن المدهش العثور علي خبر آخر يتكلم عن الخبز ( الذي خبز في القلعة البيضاء ) نفس المكان الذي حبس فيه يوسف . أما عن وظيفة رئيس السقاة نجد نقشاًيقول " هم يعصرون العنب إلي ماء ، والملك يشرب " . 
وـ أما عن الوليمة المذكورة في ( تك 40 : 20 ) فلم يكن ذلك أمراًغير عادياً، أن يحتفل ملك شرقي بيوم ميلاده . حيث تكلمت الآثار المصرية عن إحتفال رعمسيس الثاني بعيد ميلاده الذي " أنشأ فرحاًفي السماء " كما كان أهم موضوع يتضمنه حجر رشيد هو ذكر ميلاد الملك بطليموس . 
زـ ويقول يوسف في سفر التكوين لرئيس الخبازين " يرفع فرعون رأسك عنك ويعلقك علي خشبة ، وتأكل الطيور لحمك عنك " ( 40 : 19 ) . هذا القصاص المزدوج ، وهو قطع الرأس ، ثم تعليق الجثة في مكان عام لتأكلها الطيور ويشاهدها الناس . تحدثنا الآثار المصرية أيضاًعنه ، حيث لم يكن قطع الرأس معروفاًلدي العبرانيين . فقد جاء في الآثار المصرية أن أمنحتب الثاني علق علي قاربه ذي القلوع ، أجساد بعض الملوك الذين كان قد قتلهم . 
ح ـ وعن المجاعة التي تحدث عنها يوسف الصديق ، نعلم من الآثار المصرية أيضاًتعرض مصر للمجاعات الكثيرة . فقد عثر برجش علي كتابة في مدفن قديم ، في مكان يسم ( ايليثيا ) أي الكعب . هذه الكتابة عبارة عن بيان بالمكاييل التي إتخذها الحاكم المحلي المدعو ( بابا ) والذي كان معاصراًليوسف . في هذه الكتابة وردت عبارة " والآن لما قام الجوع ، وإستمر سنيناًكثيرة " . وقد إستخلص برجش من هذه العبارة أن سنوات الجوع الكثيرة التي يحدثنا عنها " بابا " هنا ، لابد أن تطابق سنوات الجوع التي كانت في أيام فرعون يوسف . ونلاحظ في خطاب ( بابا ) هذا وهو حاكم لمدينة ، أنه يقول أنه أخرج قمحاًلكل جائع ، وطبعاًلابد أنه كان يفعل ذلك بموجب تعليمات من ذوي السلطة العليا . وهذا في حد ذاته يتفق مع ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ، عن التدبيرات التي أخذها يوسف في وقت المجاعة ( تك 41 : 48 ) حيث رتب أن يجمع كل القمح إلي المدن ، وينقل الشعب من المواضع المنكوبة إليها ( تك 47 : 21 ) ، حيث كان الطعام مخزوناًفيها. وهكذا تردد كتابات المدافن المصرية من بعيد ، صدي ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس بأسلوب عجيب .


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 يناير 2006)

ط ـ وتزوج يوسف أسنات بنت كاهن رع بمدينة أون ( هليوبوليس باليونانية ) ومازالت هناك مسلة باقية إلي الآن ترجع إلي الدولة الثانية عشر . 
ي ـ تعكس كذلك الآثار المصرية حديث يوسف مع أخوته ، وإتهامه لهم بأنهم جواسيس ( تك 42 : 16 ) فقد وصلتنا بعض البرديات ، وردت فيها التهم التي وجهها راسكتين فرعون مصر إلي سفير أفافي ، وفيها يقول " من أرسلك إلي هنا ، إلي مدينة الجنوب هذه ، كيف جئت لتتجسس " وهذه عبارة غريبة لكنها قيلت في ذلك العصر . 
ك ـ كذلك تحدثنا الآثار المصرية بأسلوب غير مباشر عن سمو الرتبة التي حازها يوسف . فهو يقول في حديثه مع أخوته " وحياة فرعون " دون أن يعتبر هذا القسم ذنباً. فقد دلت الكتابات المصرية القديمة علي أن القسم بحياة فرعون كان جائزاًومستحباًومسموحاًبه لذوي الرتب العليا فقط . ولهذا لم نسمع عن قصاص فرض علي يوسف من جراء قسمه ، هذا مما يؤيد الشرف السامي الذي بلغه يوسف وإلا كان قد عرض نفسه للقصاص . أما ذوي الرتب الأدني من الضباط فلم يكن مسموحاًلهم بالقسم بحياة الملك ، بل بأحد ألقابه الدنيا كالآبدي . وكان الرقيق الذي يتجاسر وينجس يميناًمهيباًكهذا القسم الغير جائز إستعماله بين العامة ، يعرض نفسه للقصاص الصارم . ومن هذه الأخبار المصرية تتضح لنا مكانة يوسف ، والدقة المذهلة في الإشارات العابرة التي ترد عرضاًفي كتابنا الأنفس ، علي نحو يستحيل لمزور الإلتفات إلي مثل هذه الأمور . 
ل ـ وعندما سأل يوسف عن أبيه قال " أسالم أبوكم .. أحي هو بعد " ( تك 43 : 27 ) وهنا نلاحظ أمراًيبدو غريباًفي صيغة السؤال ، فمن المتوقع أن يسأل الإنسان عن الحياة أولاً، ثم عن السلامة ؟ ولكن هذا الأسلوب لم يكن خطأ من كاتب السفر ، ولم يكن تشويشاًأو إعتباطاً. بل أن وضع الصياغة المستغرب هذا ، قد صار فيمابعد ، مع تقدم العلوم الأخري المعاونة لفهم الكتاب المقدس ، شهادة عجيبة علي إعجاز الكتاب المقدس والوحي الإلهي به . فهنا يتحدث يوسف حسب الأسلوب المصري السائد ، والذي عايشه بالطبع أكثر من عشر سنوات علي الأقل ( ما بين بيعه عبداًوحديثه مع أخوته هنا ) كيف هذا ؟ لقد وصلتنا كتابات مصرية من عصر منفثا ( أو منفتاح ) ـ الذي يري كثيرون أن بني إسرائيل خرجوا في أيامه ـ جاء فيها حديث لسيدة مصرية متغربة في سوريا ، تخاطب صديقاتها في وطنها فتقول " أنا سالمة أنا حية " وجاء الرد عليها " جلاله ( أو سيادته ) .. في صحة جيدة ، هو حي فلا تقلقي نفسك من نحوه " فتامل دقة الكتاب المقدس حتي في الأمور الصغيرة مثل هذه والتي في حد ذاتها إحدي البينات العظمي علي إثباتها . 
م ـ ومات يوسف في أرض مصر ، وبالتالي تم تحنيطه حسب العادات المصرية ، وعندما حدث الخروج ، تذكر بنو إسرائيل وصية سلفهم ، فنقلوا جثته معهم ، ودفنوها في شكيم ، وظلت هناك ، إلي أن إكتشف منذ سنوات في شكيم (نابلس ) في الشام ، قبر قديم ، يطلقون عليه ( قبر يوسف ) وعند فتحه عثر فيه علي جثة محنطة حسب طريقة قدماء المصريين ، وإلي جوارها سيف فرعوني من النوع الذي إستخدمه كبار رجال الدولة في مصر القديمة . فإذا تذكرنا أن التحنيط لم يكن من عادات الإسرائيليين القدماء بتاتاً، بل كان مكروهاًلديهم فلم تكن هذه المومياء ؟ . وفي قبر يحتفظ التقليد الشعبي ، رغم تعدد الأجناس والأديان علي هذا الموقع ، بإسم " قبر يوسف " إسماًله ؟؟ 

(10) الخروج : 
لاشك أنه من غير المتوقع أن نجد في الآثار المصرية خبراًيفيدنا بشكل مباشر عن الخروج . فقد كان من عادة الملوك الشرقيين ـ فيما عدا الإسرائيليين كما سنري ـ ألايسجلوا غير إنتصاراتهم وأمجادهم فقط . ولكن مؤلفات المؤرخين القدماء مثل بروسوس واسترابوس وديودورس الصقلي ، وغيرهم يذكرون هذا الحدث . وفضلاًعن ذلك تزودنا الآثار والمخلفات القديمة بمعلومات غير مباشرة عن هذه الأحداث ، فمثلاً: 
أ ـ كشفت الحفريات سنة 1884 م عن مدينتي رعمسيس وفيثوم ، المذكورتين في ( خر 1 : 11 ) في منطقة جوش في شرق الدلتا ، حيث تم التعرف علي بقايا مدينة ومعبد بناه رعمسيس الثاني في منطقة تعرف الآن ( تل روتاب ) علي مسافة حوالي 12 ميل شرقاً، وهناك جزء كبير من أحد المناظر التي كانت علي واجهة المعبد ويظهر فيها رمسيس الثاني ، وهو يذبح سوريا ، موجود الآن في فيلادلفيا . وليس هناك مدينة أخري ، علي طول الوادي ترجع إلي هذا العصر سوي فيثوم التي هي الآن ( تل المسخوطة ) بالتل الكبير ، إلي الشرق من مدينة رمسيس الثاني . وقد امكن أيضاًالتعرف عليها من ورود ذكر إسم معبد آتوم أو ( اتمو ـ با ـ توم ) ويقول العالم الأثري فلندرز الذي إكتشف هذا المكان ، أنه لا يوجد شك في أن هاتين المدينتين كانتا من مدن المخازن التي بناها الإسرائيليون بالسخرة . وقد كشف العالم الأثري لبسبوس عن لبنات مكتوب عليها إسم رعمسيس الثاني داخل الخرطوش الملكي المعروف . ليس هذا فحسب ، بل عثر علي لبنات تحتوي علي مقادير مختلفة من التبن بعضها كثير وبعضها قليل والآخر خالي من التبن مما يردد صدي ما ورد في التوراة . 
ب ـ أما عن سخرة بني إسرائيل فأيضاًتزودنا الآثار المصرية بالإشارات اللازمة إذا وصلتنا كتابة صادرة من مدير المؤونة في فارعمسيس ، يقول فيها أنه أكمل واجباته بتوزيع القمح علي العسكر والآبيرو ( أو العبيرو ) المستخدميين في جر الحجارة إلي ( حصن ) فرعمسيس العظيم . ولاحظ إقتران كلمة الآبيرو هنا بجر الحجارة ، وفي هذا المكان بالذات ، مما يتفق مع ما ورد في التوراة . 
جـ ـ وتعطينا أيضاًالآثار المصرية توضيحاًلسبب قول الإسرائيليين ، عند تذمرهم في سيناء ، أنهم تذكروا السمك الذي كانوا يأكلونه مجاناًفي مصر . فقد وردت في نفس الكتابة المذكورة سابقاً، أنه وزع علي الفعلة كمية كبيرة من السمك . كذلك وصلتنا كتابة أخري عن ضابط إسمه كينتيا من أنه تلقي تعليمات بشأن الزاد المطلوب للحرس وكذلك ( للآبيرو الذين جروا حجارة الملك ) . 
د ـ وفي طيبة إكتشف في مدفن روسكير ، الذي قيل عنه أنه مدير المباني العظيمة رسم علي جدرانه يشير بوضوح إلي عبودية بني إسرائيل علي النحو المذكور في التوراة ، حيث يظهر عمال ، توضح هيئتهم أنهم أجانب ، وتقاطيع وجوههم تظهر أنهم ساميين . ويظهرون في الرسم منشغلين بعمل الطوب اللبن وأجسامهم ملطخة بالطين ، وفي جانب آخر من الصورة مسخر مصري جالس وعصاه في يده وفي جانب آخر رئيس يضرب عاملان .. ألا يذكرنا هذا الرسم بما ورد في ( خر 5 : 14 ) ؟ 
هـ ـ وعن ذكر الخروج في الاثار المصرية ، نجد أحداثاًثابتة ، ولا تفسير لها إلا حادثة الخروج ، رغم أنها لم تذكر صراحة . فقد ورد في التواريخ المصرية خبر توقف الغزوات الحربية ، وإنحطاط القوة الملكية ، لمدة حوالي نصف قرن عقب وفاة الملك منفتاح ، وظهور مدعين ومختلسين للحكم ( لمدة سنوات ) كما جاء ذلك صراحة في بردية هراس " حيث لم يكن مدير ، وصارت البلاد مدة خاضعة لولاة المدن ، وكان الواحد يذبح الآخر . وتوقفت الأعمال العامة وتعطلت الصناعات " . أليس كل هذا شهادة صامتة علي الخروج ؟ ودليل علي تعرض البلاد لهزة عنيفة غير طبيعية ومفاجئة ، في نظامها السياسي والأقتصادي ( ولا سيما أنه كان يعتمد علي السخرة ) لذلك يرجح بعض الدارسين أن منفتاح كما تظهر صفاته في الآثار المصرية ، هو فرعون الخروج ، وإن كان ذلك أمراًلم يحسم بعد .

(11) شيشق ورحبعام : 
كان أول حدث مشهور بعد إنقسام مملكة بني إسرائيل إلي مملكتين ، في عهد رحبعام بن سليمان ، هو قيام شيشق فرعون مصر الذي يظهر إسمه علي الأطلال المصرية " شيشنق " ( 945 ـ 924 ق.م. ) وهو مؤسس الدولة الثانية والعشرين المعروفة بالدولة البوباستية ، في شرق الدلتا ، بحملة علي مملكة يهوذا بجيش جرار إنتشر في سائر أرجاء المملكة ، وإستولي علي العديد من المدن الخصبة التي ليهوذا ، حتي وصل إلي أورشليم ، وهناك سلم له رحبعام وأعطاه خزائنه ، وخزائن بيت الرب ، وصار له عبداًيؤدي الجزية ( 1 مل 14 : 25 ، 26 ـ 2 أخ 12 : 2 ـ 9 ) . هذا الإنتصار الساحق سجله شيشق علي جدران معبد الكرنك في الأقصر حيث نجد لوحة علي واجهة معبد آمون رع ، تصور الإله آمون يقدم لشيشق الآسري ومن ضمنهم يظهر شكل نصفي لرجل يهودي متميز بلحيته وتلتف حول عنقه سلسلة علامة الأسر ، وذراعاه مربوطتان خلف ظهره ، والرباط يتدلي منه زنبق مصر ، إشارة إلي أن مملكة مصر هي التي قهرته . وأسفل الرسم كتابة بالهيروغليفية ترجمتها " ملكي يودا " أي " مملكة يهوذا " . مما يوضح أن البلاد ذاتها ، وليس الملك ، هي التي أخذت . ولا ترد ذكر هذه الموقعة علي واجهة معبد الكرنك فقط ، بل ذكرت أيضاًعلي حجر في سيسيلا ، يرجع إلي نفس الفترة أيضاً. وفي نفس اللوحة ، يرد ذكر أسماء أكثر من مائة مدينة من مدينة يهوذا أمكن التعرف عليها بوضوح ، وتكشف عن صدق التاريخ الكتابي الذي يحاول أعداء الكتاب المقدس بإستماته تشويهه أمام بسطاء النفوس ، فلا هم يريدون أن يؤمنوا ، وفي خشوع أمام عظمة الوحي الإلهي يركعوا .. ولا هم يريدون لغيرهم أن يعيشوا في إيمانهم الأقدس . تري بما يمكن أن تسميهم يا عزيزي ؟ . ولا يفوتنا هنا أن نشير إلي ملاحظة هامة ، شيشق يسجل بالنقش علي الحجر هذه الحادثة ، بالرسم والكتابة ، لأنها إنتصار له ولشعبه . في الوقت الذي لم تسجل ملوك الدولة الوطنية التي حدث في أيامها معجزات وعجائب الخروج ، لأنها هزائم . أما الكتاب المقدس الذي أورد خبر الخروج وما صنعه الرب بذراع ممدودة مع شعبه ، يسجل أيضاًجنباًإلي جنب ما حدث لرحبعام علي يد شيشق ، وكيف صار له عبداًيدفع الجزية ؟ فإذا كان الكتاب المقدس كتاباًبشرياً، فهل يرضي اليهود بتسجيل ما هو مشين لكرامتهم الوطنية وسمعة ملوكهم ؟ وإذا كان الكتاب المقدس قد حذف منه وتغير فهذه الحادثة وأمثالها الكثيرة عبر الأسفار الإلهية للعهد القديم ، والتي هي ضد العادات الشرقية للملوك والرؤساء علي طول الخط ، ماذا يعني بقاءها في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ 

(12) شلمناصر ، وهوشع : 
لنأخذ مثلاًآخر للعلاقة بين التاريخ الكتابي والتاريخ الآثري المصري فلقد ورد في ( 2 مل 17 : 4 ) أن ملك أشور شلمناصر ، وجد في هوشع خيانة ، إذ أرسل الأخير رسلاًإلي " سوا " ملك مصر ولم يؤد الجزية ، وجاء في ( 2 مل 19 : 9 ) أن سنحاريب سمع عن " ترهاقا " ملك كوش ، أنه ينوي مساعدة حزقيا ملك يهوذا . فماذا تقول التواريخ المصرية ؟ 
أ ـ يقول فلندرز عالم الآثار المصرية ، أن الملك المدعو في العربية " سوا " يلفظ إسمه في العبرانية أيضاً" سوا " ويذكر المؤرخ المصري ملكاًمن ملوك مصر إسمه سفاخ أو " سفاخوس " ومن تماثل الأسمان " باتشيبا " و " باتشوبا " يظهر لنا أن إسم " ساو " يعادل " سيفا " . وقد ورد إسم هذا الملك أيضاًفي تاريخ هيرودتوس بإسم " سباكو " وفي اللغة المصرية نجد مكان بإسم " شاباكا " . وكلمة شاباكا ، تعني في المصرية القديمة " القطة البرية " وفي اللغة الجنوبية يطلقون علي ذكر القطابري " سابا " وتضاف أداة التعريف " كا " إلي الكلمة بعدها . وهذه الأداة تحذف في الأستعمال العام ، كما يظهر ذلك في كلمة " بيلاك " وهي إسم الجزيرة التي صارت تعرف إختصاراً" بيلا " أو " فيلا " . ومثلما يسقط الأجانب أداة التعريف في الأسماء العربية مثل قاهرة بدلاًمن " القاهرة " لهذا من السهل ـ في نظر فلندرز ـ تتبع مراحل تصحيف إسم هذا الملك علي النحو التالي " شاباكا " ، " شابا " ، و " سابا " ، " سفا " ، فـ " سوا " . ومما يؤكد ذلك أن الباء والفاء والواو والسين والشين حروف متقاربة في اللغات الشرقة والغربية ، وغالباًما يحل بعضها محل بعض وكما هو ملحوظ في اللهجات الدارجة ( مثل شمس ، وسمس ، وشمش ) لكثير من الأسماء . لهذا يعتبر الملك " سوا " ( حسب النطق الإنجليزي ويعتبره فلندرز أردأ إختزال لهذا الإسم ) المذكور في الكتاب المقدس هو نفسه الملك سفاخ أو شباكا الأول ، أو سباكو عند هيرودتوس . سواء هذا هو ما لجأ إليه هوشع ملك إسرائيل لمعاونته في الوقوف ضد شلمناصر ، ولكن "سوا" لم ينفع هوشع بشئ . وجاء شلمناصر وإستولي علي السامرة ، بعد حصار دام ثلاث سنوات بل أن خليفة شلمناصر سرجون ، هزم سوا في موقعة رفح سنة 720 ق.م .


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 يناير 2006)

ب ـ وعندما حاصر سنحاريب ملك الآشوريين أورشليم أيام الملك حزقيا ، بعض الوقت ، سمع أن ترهاقة ، فرعون مصر ، الذي يدعوه الكتاب " ملك كوش " قادم لمحاربته ، فتقابل معه سنة 701 ق.م. ، وإستطاع صده ، ثم تقدم فيما بعد أسر حدون إبن سنحاريب إلي مصر وإستولي علي مدينة منفيس وأسر بن ترهاقة . ترهاقة هذا هو " تهرقا " في اللغة المصرية و " تراكوس " المذكور في تاريخ مانيثو ، و " تياركون " المذكور في سترابو و " ترهاك " المذكور في آثار ونقوش مصر ، وقد خلف شباكا الثاني . ومن الآثار المصرية يظهر أنه كان ملكاًعلي مصر والحبشة . لكن مقر إقامته كانت في أثيوبيا ، التي تعرف في لغة الكتاب بكوش . 

(13) نخو ، ويوشيا ملك يهوذا : 
ونقرأ في ( 2 مل 23 : 29 ـ 35 ) أن فرعون مصر " نخو " قتل يوشيا ملك يهوذا في مجدو ، وأسر إبنه يهوآحاز وأقام الياقيم ملكاًبإسم يهوياقيم . وقد ورد إسم " نخو " في تاريخ مانيثو ، وهو الذي ذكره هيرودتوس بإسم " نبكو " وجاء في الآثار المصرية " نكو " وهو إبن بسماتيك الأول ( بسماتيكوس ، اليونانية ) وقد ذكر هيرودتوس أن الملك نخو هذا قد صعد لمعونة آشور ضد بابل ، وفي الطريق إعترض ملك يهوذا يوشيا ، فتغلب عليه مجدو ( التي هي الآن تل المتسلم ، علي مسافة عشرين ميلاًجنوبي شرقي حيفا) وقتله ، وتابع سيره . وعند عودته خلع إبنه يهوآحاز ، الذي بايعه الشعب بالملك وأخذه معه أسيراًإلي مصر حيث مات هناك ، وعين بدلاًمنه الياقيم الذي غير إسمه إلي يهوياقيم .

(14) أرميا .. ومصر : 
يقول الأثري برنارد رام " لقد أعطانا علم الآثار القديمة ، برهاناًعلي صحة نسخ العهد القديم التي وصلتنا ، إذ كشفت الحفريات عما عرف بـ " ختم أرميا " وهو عبارة عن ختم يختمون به علي البيتومين الذي كانوا يغلقون به أواني الخمور . وهذا الختم المكتشف يعود تاريخه إلي القرن الأول ، أو القرن الثاني ، ومنقوش عليه عبارة أرميا النبي ، الواردة في (48 : 11 ) كعلامة علي عدم المساس بالمحتويات أو تفريغها من إناء لآخر . كما عثر علي نماذج قديمة من الأختام . وآثار الختام في فلسطين يرجع تاريخها إلي المدة ما بين ق8 ، ق5 قبل الميلاد . وأيضاًتذكر الآثار المصرية أحداثاًتعكس صدق ما سجله أرميا النبي ، ففي حوالي سنة 1890 م ، إكتشفت أطلال دفنة اليونانية ، علي بعد عشرة أمتار غرب القنطرة الآن ، التي كانت تقع علي فرع النيل البلوزي شرق الدلتا وكان هيرودتوس يعتبرها أحد الحصون الثلاثة العظيمة التي شادها بسماتيك الأول . وتدعي في الآثار المصرية تحفيس أو تحفنحيس . وقد تمكن الآثري بتري فلندرز من إكتشاف أطلال مبني ، عرف بإسم " قصر بنت اليهودي " وذلك تذكاراًلسكن بنات الملك اليهودي ، صدقيا ، عندما هربن مع أفراد العائلة المالكة التي كانت مشايعة لمصر آنذاك ، من تقدم نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل ، وأخذوا معهم أرميا النبي عنوة . وهذه الأطلال ليست بعد سنة 600 ق.م. ، أبداً. ومما هو جدير بالملاحظة أولاًتسمية هذا الحصن بـ " قصر " وليس قلعة كما يقول فلندرز ، إذ يكشف عن تقليد قديم أنه هنا سكنت شريفات يهوديات . وإحتفظت الذاكرة الشعبية بهذا الإسم عبر العصور المختلفة رغم تباين الأجناس والحكام والأديان . وقد عثر في الحفريات علي ما يبرهن علي أن القصر كان موجوداًأيام الفرعون خفرع ( يوفريس في مانيثو ، ابريس المذكور في هيرودتوس ) الذي حسب التواريخ المصرية كان معاصراًلنبوخذنصر . هذا الفرعون الذي تنبأ عليه أرميا أنه سيقع في يد أعدائه . ويتضح من الآثار المصرية المكتشفة ، أن كلمات أرميا النبي ، قد تمت فجأة ، إذ كشفت الحفريات في هذا الحصن عن وجود أواني للطهي كانت مستعملة في لحظة وقوع القضاء ، وعظام السمك ظاهرة فيها . ليس هذا فحسب ، بل أن قول الرب لأرميا " خذ حجارة وأطمرها في الملاط " ( 43 : 8 ـ 11 ) تمت أيضاًحرفيا ً، إذ يقول السيد بتري فلندرز مكتشف هذا الطلل ، أنه عثر علي ساحة مبلطة بالقرميد ، أمام هذا القصر وأن هذه الساحة ، كانت بلاشك مخصصة لتفريغ وتحميل الأمتعة وتستيف البضائع مثل الأفنية التي توجد أمام البيوت في القري المصرية . وقد وجد فعلاً، كما يقول ، حجارة غير مهندمة تحت هذا البلاط القرميد . صحيح ليس هناك بالطبع ما يدل علي أنها الحجارة التي وضعها أرميا ، ولكن في نفس الوقت ليس هناك أيضاًما ينفيها . وعلي أية حال فإن حصن تحفيس ، قائم الآن ، متاحاًللنظر ، بعد قرون من الإنطمار تحت الرمال والوحل ، ويمكن مشاهدة البلاط أمام بيت فرعون . وأما أسلوب خراب هذا الحصن ، فتحدثنا عنه الإسطوانات الكلدانية . حيث إنتصر نبوخذنصر علي خفرع الفرعون إنتصاراًساحقاً. وترك آثاراًفي مصر تشهد بحملته هذ . وإذا علمنا أنه لم يكن هناك طريق للجيوش الكلدانية من سوريا إلي مصر ، سوي هذا الطريق ، فإننا ندرك حتمية مروره بحصن دفنة هذا.


الكتاب المقدس والأثار - شهادة الأركيولوجيا- 2
(15) الحجر الموآبي ، والعهد القديم : 
في سنة 1868 م ، إكتشفت قطعة من حجر البازلت الأسود ، في مدينة ذبيان ( ديبون القديمة ـ عدد 31 : 30 ) التي خرائبها الآن علي بعد ثلاثة أميال شمالي أرتون ، علي الجانب الشرقي من الأردن . وقد عرفت قطعة الحجر هذه بإسم حجر موآب ، حيث تقع هذه الخرائب ، داخل أرض موآب القديمة ، ويبلغ طوله حوالي ثلاثة أقدام ونصف وعرضه حوالي قدمين . مكتوب عليه بالحفر كتابة واضحة ، محفوظة وسالمة للغاية ، تحوي 34 سطراًمن الكتابة الموآبية وهي قريبة جداًمن الكتابة العبرية القديمة والفينيقية . وهذا الحجر محفوظ الآن بمتحف اللوفر بباريس . وقد قام الملك ميشع إبن كموش ، ملك موآب الذي كان معاصراًلآخاب ويهوشافاط وياهو ( يهورام ) بكتابة هذا الحجر سنة 800 ق.م. ويذكر فيه الأحداث التي قام بها في سبيل تحرير بلاده من نير بني إسرائيل . وبواسطة هذا الحجر أمكننا مقارنة أحداث حوالي ألفين سنة ، كما كتبها صانعيها أنفسهم . والعجيب أنه ما من سطر في هذا الحجر إلا ويفيدنا من جهة جغرافية التوراة أو تاريخها ، وتوضيح وتفسير الكثير مما أبهم علينا فهمه من التوراة . لقد كتب ميشع ملك موآب هذا الحجر ليكون تذكاراًلنجاحه الباهر في طرح نير بيت عمري عن رقبة موآب للإفتخار علي يهوه وشعبه ، ولكي يعظم نفسه وآلهته الوثنية . ولكن هذا الحجر نفسه ، الذي إنطمر ثلاثين قرناًتقريباً، وظهر ، صار شهادة غير متوقعة وغير متعمدة للحق الإلهي ، والوحي المقدس ، وللرد علي إعتراضات الكافرين ، وأعداء الكتاب المقدس .. ألم يقل يوسف الصديق "أنتم قصدتم لي شراً، والله قصد به خيراً" ( تك 50 : 20 ) فهذا الذي أراد به الوثنيون إلحاق الخزي والعار بشعب الله ، يستخدمه الله كشهادة إثبات جليلة ، برهاناًعلي صحة ودقة الكتاب المقدس ، ضد " عقلانية " ذوي الإرادة الرافضة . فمثلاً: 
أ ـ المزمور 119 ينقسم إلي فصول ، كل منها معنون بحرف من حروف الأبجدية العبرانية . ويبتدأ به كل بيت شعر من هذا الفصل . وعدد هذه الفصول 22 كعدد الأبجدية العبرانية . هنا قام أحد أعداء الكتاب المقدس وطعن في صحة هذا التقسيم ، وقال إن عدد هذه الحروف المستعملة في هذا المزمور ، وكيفية التقسيم هذه ، لم تكن مستعملة في زمن كتابة الوحي الإلهي ، مما يعني أن هذا الجزء كتب في زمن متأخر . أي أن يقول بأسلوب خبيث أن الكتاب المقدس ، كتاب كاذب موضع من قبل البشر وليس من الله ؟ ولأن هذا اللبيب وضع نفسه ناقداًلكلام الله المكتوب وجعل " عقله " أسمي من الوحي الإلهي وعصمة الكتبة الأطهار ، فقد إستحق أن يرد عليه لا البشر ، ولكن الحجر الجماد . فيقدم هذا الحجر المكتوب قبل ميلاد هذا اللبيب بقرون مديدة ، دليلاًعلي وجود الإثنين وعشرون حرفاًللأبجدية العبراينة في عصر سابق لزمن كتابة هذا المزمور . 
ب ـ وفي الكتاب المقدس يرد الخبر التالي " وكان ميشع ملك موآب صاحب مواشي ، فأدي لملك إسرائيل مئة ألف خروف ومئة ألف كبش بصوفها . وعند موت آخاب عصي ملك موآب علي ملك إسرائيل " ( 2 مل 3 : 4 ، 5 ) . وفعلاًتبدأ الكتابة المنقوشة بالحفر علي هذا الحجر ، بالقول " أنا ميشع إبن كموش جاد ، ملك موآب . إن أبي قد ملك علي موآب ثلاثين سنة وخلفته بعد وفاته . وأقمت هذا النصب إكراماًلكموش في " قرحوه " تذكار خلاص .. لأنه أنقذني من جميع الباغين عليّ وأنالني بغيتي من أعدائي ، حتي من عمري ملك إسرائيل .. وقد ضايقوا موآب أياماًكثيرة ثم خلفه إبنه وقال سوف أضايق موآب . وعلي عهدي قال كموش ، قم بنا فسأري شهوتي به وببيته وأسحق إسرائيل سحقاًأبدياً". فبمقابلة الخبرين الوارد في الكتاب المقدس والوارد في الحجر المنقوش ، يتضح لنا علي الفور ان الجزية الثقيلة التي فرضها عمري علي موآب ، وزادها آخاب ، كانت علة التمرد ، الذي بدأ يطل برأسه أيام أخاب ، ثم إنفجر أيام إبنه يورام ـ يهورام . ذلك أن بلاد موآب كانت صغيرة لا تزيد عن مقاطعة الشوف في لبنان مثلاً، ومن ثم كانت كمية المواشي الموردة لإسرائيل كجزية ، ثقيلة علي أرض صغيرة مثل هذه ، مما يدفع شعبها إلي السخط والتذمر فالتمرد . وهذا ما يتضح أيضاًمن ( 2 مل 1 : 1 ) " وعصي ملك موآب علي إسرائيل ، بعد موت آخاب " . فمن الكتاب المقدس نعرف علة التمرد ، وفي الحجر الموآبي يرد سجل نتائج وتاريخ هذا التمرد . وهكذا علي نحو عجيب يشهد الحجر الصامت للكتاب المقدس . 
جـ ـ وفي هذه الحجر ، يتردد ذكر كموش ، إله موآب ، مرات كثيرة . وإذا عدنا إلي زمن موسي ، نري تمسك موآب بعبادة هذه الآلة ( عد 21 : 29 ) وإذ نزلنا إلي أزمنة متأخرة ، نري أن سليمان في كهولته بني " مرتفعه لكموش رجس الموآبيين .. " ( 1 مل 11 : 7 ) وفي ( 2 مل 23 : 13 ) نري مدي كراهية يهوه لهذه العبادة . وفي نفس الوقت نجد ميشع يمدح كوش كثيراً، في الحجر المنقوش وينسب إليه الفضل في الإنتصار ، أو عدم رضائه في حال الهزيمة . فما أعجب هذا التقابل بين الخبر في الحجر وبين رواية الكتاب المقدس . 
د ـ وفي سياق الكتابة الموآبية ، ترد عبارة تقول " فإستولي عمري علي أرض ميديا ، فإحتلها " العدو ( في أيامه ) وفي أيام إبنه أربعين سنة " فإذا رجعنا إلي سفر الملوك نجد أن دولة عمري إستمرت 48 سنة وإنتهت بيورام ( 22 سنة حكم عمري + 2 سنة أخزيا بن آخاب + 12 سنة يورام ) فيكون المجموع 36 سنة ؟ فأين الفرق . هنا يبدو للوهلة الأولي تعارضاًبين التاريخ الكتابي وسجلات التاريخ الموآبي .. ولكن ما أعجب الإتفاق بين الخبرين الذي يكشف عن دقة الكتاب المقدس . ذلك أنه بعد زمري قامت حرب أهلية ، مدة أربع سنين ، قبلما تمكن عمري من الملك . فإذا أضفنا هذا إلي المجموع السابق ، يكون المجموع أربعين سنة ، المذكورة علي الحجر ، قبلما يبدأ ميشع ويورام حربهما . لاحظ أن يورام أو يهورام هو آخر أسرة عمري . وملك 18 سنة فهل هذا الإتفاق جاء عمداًبين كاتب الأسفار الإلهية والوثنيين ؟؟ 
هـ ـ كذلك ترد إشارة عجيبة في الحجر الموآبي تقول " أن بني جاد كانوا يقطنون أرض ( عطاروث ) منذ القدم ، فحصن ملك إسرائيل عطاروث لنفسه " فما معني هذه العبارة ؟ إذا رجعنا إلي سفر العدد ( 32 : 2 ـ 5 ) نجد أن بني جاد وبنو رأوبين قد أتوا إلي موسي النبي ، وألعازر الكاهن ورؤساء الجماعة ، وطلبوا الإستقرار في عطاروث ، وديبون ويعزيز ونمره وحشبون وغيرها من هذه المدن لأنهم أصحاب مواشي والأرض جيدة للرعي . وإستجاب موسي للبهم كما نعلم من نفس الإصحاح مقابل شروط معينة . فياللعجب ، لا نري فقط عطاروث ، المكان المذكور في الحجر الموآبي بل أيضاًديبون وأربع أو خمس مدن أخري من المدن التي ذكرت علي الحجر وهي المدن المذكورة في هبة موسي النبي منذ ثلاثة ألاف سنة مضت . وهكذا بينما أراد ميشع أن يفتخر بأمجاده . رتب الله أن يشهد إفتخاره هذا لحق الإنجيل ، والوحي الإلهي بالكتاب المقدس ، ويرد علي إفتراءات الطاعنين علي الحق الإلهي ، بشهادة صامتة أعلي صوتاًمن أي صوت يحاول التطاول علي كتابنا الأقدس .

(16) شلمناصر ، وعصر آخاب : 
في سفر الملوك الأول ( 1 مل 19 : 15 ، 17 ) يرد ذكر حروب وإعتلاء ياهو بن نمشي عرش إسرائيل ، وحزائيل عرش آرام . ومن سفر الملوك الثاني نعلم أن ياهو قتل يورام بن آخاب من إيزابيل ، حوالي سنة 842 ق.م. ، وأباد كل أبناء بيت آخاب وأفراد الأسرة المالكة ، وتبوأ عرش المملكة الشمالية ( إسرائيل ) وحكم 28 سنة ( حوالي 842 ـ 814 ق.م. ) وكذلك نجد من ( 2 مل 8 : 15 ) أن حزائيل قتل بنهدد ملك آرام وخلفه في الحكم . وهكذا يحدثنا الكتاب عن ثلاثة ملوك في زمن واحد ، ياهو بن نمشي في إسرائيل ، وبنود وحزائيل في آرام ( سوريا ) . ومن الآثار الأشورية نجد أصداء هذا العصر . ففي حوالي سنة 1847 م إكتشف السير لايارد أطلال نينوي القديمة ( تل كوينجك الآن ) قبالة الموصل في العراق . وعثر في خرائب الحصن علي عمود رخام أسود إرتفاعه حوالي سبعة أقدام ، وقاعدته علي شكل مربع ضلعه قدمان . ويضيق العمود من أسفل إلي أعلي . ونصفه العلوي مزخرف في طبقات خمس ، بنقوش تصور إنعامات شلمناصر الثالث علي الولاة العديدين الذين أخضعهم لمملكته . ونصفه السفلي مغطي كله بالكتابات الكيونيفورمية الأشورية ، وهي كتابات علي شكل أسهم أو أسفين ، لذلك تعرف أيضاًبالسهمية أو الأسفينية . وتروي أخبار حكم شلمناصر الثالث ، أول ملك أشوري يصطدم ببني إسرائيل ، حيث كان محارباًعظيماً، ولقبه المؤرخون بنابليون عصره ، وحكم حوالي 860 ـ 825 ق.م. وقد ورد في الآثار الأشورية ذكر حوالي عشرين أو ثلاثين من حملاته ، ثلاث منها علي بنهدد ملك آرام ، ورابعة علي حزائيل والإسمان يلقيان بملكي سوريا في هذا العمود . وهذا العمود موجود الآن بالمتحف البريطاني . وعندما نقارن التاريخ الكتابي لعصر آخاب ، بما جاء في هذا العمود يتضح لنا مايلي :

أ ـ ورد أسماء بنهدد وحزائيل كشخصيات تاريخية معاصرة وتلقيبهما بملوك دمشق أو آرام . والإسمان واردان في الكتاب المقدس . 
ب ـ وفضلاًعن ذلك يظهر ياهو بن نمشي ، ملك إسرائيل في إحدي الصور المنقوشة علي العمود منحنياًعلي الأرض ، متذللاًأمام شلمناصر ، بينما تقدم حاشيته التقدمات المختلفة ، علامة الخضوع للملك الأشوري . وإسم ياهو يرد بوضوح في هذا العمود ، فضلاًعن الهيئة والزي العبراني الواضح في الرسم . 
جـ ـ وترد عبارة ذات قيمة عظيمة ، عرضاًفي هذا العمود . وهي ذكر السامرة ( التي كانت عاصمة مملكة إسرائيل ) بلقب ( بيت عمري ) ومن ( 1 مل 16 : 23 ، 24 ) نعلم أن عمري قد إشتري هذه المدينة وجعلها عاصمة لمملكته ودعاها " شامر " بإسم صاحب المكان الذي إشتراه منه . 
د ـ كما تلقب الأطلال الأشورية ، أخاب بلقب يزرعيل ، فتدعوه " أخاب يزرعيل " وقد نعجب لهذا الوصف ، لكن من سفر الملوك الأول ، نعلم أيضاًأن آخاب في آخر أيامه ، أقام منزلاًملكياًفي الحقل الذي إغتصبه من يزرعيل وهكذا علي نحو عجيب تلمح الأخبار الآشورية إلي أحداث الكتاب المقدس . 
هـ ـ ومن سفر الملوك نعلم أن آخاب إنشغل بحروب متتالية مع بنهدد ملك دمشق ( 1 مل 20 : 1 ) ومع ذلك يظهره أحد الأطلال الآشورية ، كحليف لبنهدد ضد آشور . فكيف هذا ؟ لو قرأنا الكتاب المقدس بتمعن . نري هذا التقرير العجيب " وأقاموا ثلاث سنين بدون حرب بين آرام وإسرائيل " ( 1 مل 22 : 1 ) . أي بين بنهدد وآخاب . وهنا يتضح الأمر تلقائياًفأمام الخطر الأكبر المشترك ، تحالف خصمان سياسيان معاًللتصدي له . ويتضح هذا بجلاء عندما نتأمل 
(1 مل 20 : 29 ـ 34 ) حيث يعقد آخاب مع بنهدد معاهدة صلح بشروط ميسرة جداً؟ وبالطبع هذا لأغراض سياسية . وهكذا كلما " نفتش الكتب " المقدسة ظهر لنا مدي الدقة والعظمة فيها . 

(17) آحاز وتغلث فلاسر : 
لنأخذ مثلاًآخر من تاريخ بني إسرائيل . فبعد أن أخضع شلمناصر مملكة إسرائيل ، وصار ياهو عبداًله ، أكمل حملاته علي مملكة سوريا المجاورة كما يظهر من البيان المذكور علي طلله . وبدأت شوكة آشور تتزايد في المنطقة . وجاء الملك الآشوري تغلث فلاسر ، الذي تصفه الآثار الآشورية بأنه كان أكثر حروباًمن الملوك الآشوريين الذين أتوا بعده . وأرتقي العرش حوالي سنة 745 ق.م. ، وإمتدت حملاته وإنتصاراته من تلال سوريا حتي حدود مصر ، ووصلت إلي شطوط الهند . ويقال أن إسمه الأصلي هو فول ، كما ورد أيضاًفي الكتاب المقدس ، ولكن عندما إرتقي إلي العرش إختار إسم سلف شهير له ، كان قبله بأربعة قرون . وقد وصلتنا تواريخ حياته ، علي عدة ألواح حجرية من قصره الملكي الذي إكتشف في حلح ، التي كانت بلداًفي نينوي ، ومنها نجد مايلي : 
أ ـ ألزم " عزرياهو " أي ( عزريا أو عزيا ) ملك يهوذا أن يؤدي له الجزية لأنه إتحد مع مملكة حماة . وبعد سنتين من بداية تاريخه ، نجده قابضاًعلي زمرة من الأمراء الذين صاروا خاضعين له وملزمين بدفع الجزية يأتي بينهم إسم منحيم ملك إسرائيل ( أنظر 2 مل 15 : 19 ، 20 ) . 
ب ـ وتحدثنا أسفار الملوك وأخبار الأيام ، عن غزوات هذا الملك في الجليل الشرقي والغربي . وتواريخه التي وصلتنا تزودنا بالبيانات الوافية عن هذه الغزوات ، وتوضح مدي دقة العهد القديم . فتتحدث الألواح الآشورية عن إخضاعه للسامرة ، ودفع ملك إسرائيل له عشر وزنات من الذهب وألف وزنة من الفضة . وعن إستيلائه علي جلعاد وآبل ( بيت معكه ) وأقال شرق أرض بيت عمري ( أي السامرة كما رأينا سابقاً) . ثم تحدثنا الألواح الآشورية عن تدمير تغلث فلاسر للقوات المتحالفة مع فقح ملك إسرائيل ورصين ملك ودمشق وأسره لهم ، وإستيلائه علي السامرة . ويفتخر في ألواحه بأنه هو الذي ذبح " فقح " وعين هوشع بدلاًمنه وهنا نلاحظ أن الخبر الكتابي ينسب قتل فقح إلي هوشع ( 2 مل 15 : 30 ) ولكن الخبر الوارد في الألواح الآشورية يسهل فهمنا للعبارتين . فهوشع كان بلاشك صنيعة لتغلث فلاسر ، وتابعاًله ، أي كما يقولون في عالم السياسة اليوم " من رجاله " وبالتالي يعتبر فلاسر ، مصدر العمل والفاعل الأصلي للقتل ، وحق له أن ينسب القتل إلي نفسه ، مثلما تنسب بناء المدينة إلي الملك الذي أمر بذلك ، بينما يقوم العمال والأجراء بالبناء الفعلي . 
جـ ـ كما تحدثنا الألواح الآشورية عن سقوط دمشق حوالي سنة 732 ق.م. ، وقطع رأس رصين وأسر الآلاف . 
د ـ ثم نجد آحاز ملك يهوذا ، ضمن الخاضعين لآشور في غزوة لاحقة . وهذا ما سجلته الألواح الآشورية الحجرية المكتشفة ، والتي يرجع تاريخها إلي حوالي سبعة قرون ونصف قبل الميلاد . وهذا يتفق مع ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس من أحداث ، وردت في عبارات موجزة . ففي ( 2 مل 16 : 10 ) نجد العبارة المختصرة " سار الملك آحاز للقاء تغلث فلاسر ملك آشور إلي دمشق " وفي الأطلال الآشورية ، نجد آحاز واحداًمن الأمراء الخاضعين لجزية آشور ، ويرد إسمه بين هؤلاء الذين زينوا نادي الملك المنتصر في دمشق . وتلتقي مصادر التاريخ الآشوري ، مع العبارة الكتابية الموجزة ، دون قصد سابق أو مشترك بينهما ، ومع إستقلال كل من المصدرين إستقلالاًتاماً، لتوضح دقة الأخبار الكتابية . لقد رفض آحاز ملك يهوذا أن يصغي إلي وعد " يهوه " الرب له ، علي لسان أشعياء النبي ( 7 : 11 ، 14 ) بأن لا يخاف من رصين أرام ، وإبن رمليا ( أش 7 : 4 ـ 8 ) وطلب العون من آشور ضد دمشق والسامرة . وضرب بكلام الرب علي لسان أشعياء عرض الحائط . لبس هذا فحسب ، بل أعجبه شكل مذبح وثني في دمشق ، فأمر أحد الكهنة الممتثلين له ، بعمل مذبح مثله ، ورفع المذبح النحاسي من بيت الرب ووضع هذا المذبح عوضاًعنه ، وأقام عليه الذبائح لآلهة دمشق ، لأنها تساعده ( 2 أي 28 : 23 ) ؟؟ أنظر ( 2 مل 16 : 10 ـ 12 ) . ويضيف الكتاب المقدس قائلاً
" وفي ضيقه ( أي حتي في وقت الخطر القادم عليه ، عوضاًعن أن يلجأ إلي الله ) ، زاد خيانة بالرب " ( 2 أي 28 : 22 ) . لذلك إستحق هذا الملك أن يسقط كاتب حياته في سفر الملوك إسم " يهوه " من إسم ( يهو آحاز ) ويكتب إسم آحاز فقط ، حتي لا يتدنس إسم الله العظيم بشر هذا الملك ، الذي حاد عن طريق الرب وإلتصق بالوثنية ، وإعتمد علي آلهة دمشق لتساعده ؟؟ ولهذا سجل الكتاب المقدس بوضوح أن سبب سقوط هذا الملك وسقوط إسرائيل معه كان "خيانته للرب" ( 2 أي 28 : 23 ) . ويرد إسمه في الآثار الآشورية بالكامل ( يهو آحاز ) . وهكذا تردد أطلال آشور الحجرية أصداء الحق الإلهي في الأسفار الكتابية ، التي يحاول أعداء المسيح تشكيك المؤمنين فيها .


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 يناير 2006)

هانسيب شوية العلم الحديث ونتكلم عن المخطوطات الكاملة للكتاب المقدس اللى ما زالت موجودة للآن ...


*النسخة السينائية ( CODEX SINAITICUS ) ( 350 م ) 

*موجودة فى المتحف البريطانى ، وتحوى كل العهد الجديد ما عدا ( مرقس 16: 9- 2. ، يوحنا 7: 53- 8: 11) 
أكتشف هذه النسخة في دير سان كاترين المقام على سفح جبل سيناء على يد عالم ألماني يدعى " قسطنطين تشندرف" حين قام بزيارة الدير سنة 1842 بحثا عن هذه النسخة الأثرية وقد عثر عليها تشندروف فى سلة للمهملات فى دير جبل سيناء فوجد 45 رقا تحوي بعض أجزاء من الأسفار المقدسة عام 1844 م ، تحوى أكثر من نصف العهد القديم . وفي عام 1853 وعام 1859 عاد ليبحث عن الأجزاء الناقصة منها . فقدم له أحد الرهبان لفة ضخمة وجدها تحتوي على العهد الجديد بأكمله ، وأجزاء من العهد القديم . فأشترى الكل بمبلغ 6750 دولار ونقلها إلى بتروغراد 
وسلمها الدير هدية لقيصر روسيا عام 1859 م . . ولما قامت الثورة الشيوعية ، عرضت النسخة للبيع . فأشتراها المتحف البريطاني بمبلغ نصف مليون دولار . 
وفى قول آخر إشترتها الحكومة البريطانية من الإتحاد السوفيتى بمائة ألف جنيه يوم عيد الميلاد سنة 1933 م 
والنسخة السينائية الأصلية الكاملة يرجح أن عدد صفحاتها كان 730 صفحة أحرق الرهبان بسبب جهلهم منها 340 صفحة ولم يبق الان سوى 390 صفحة 
ويقول العلماء بأنها كتبت في القرن الرابع أو في بداية القرن الخامس للميلاد . 
http://www.alarabiya.net/mmpage.html# فى هذا الموقع ستشاهد بعض اللقطات عن مخطوطات الإنجيل فى دير سانت كاترين 


*النسخة الأسكندرية CODEX ALEXANDRINUS 400 م *

بالمتحف البريطانى ، وتقول الموسوعة البريطانية أنها من المخطوطات القديمة ، وتحوى كل الكتاب المقدس تقريباً 
و النسخة الإسكندرية : وترجع إلى القرن الخامس، وظلت فى حوزة باباوات الإسكندرية حتى سنة 1638، حيث أهداها البابا كيرلس إلى شارل الأول ملك بريطانيا وهى الآن بالمتحف البريطانى. 
وكانت تحوي هذه النسخة على 820 صفحة بقى منها 773 صفحة ، وقد كتبت فيما بين نصف القرن الخامس ونهايته. وهي موجودة في متحف لندن . 

*النسخة الفاتيكانية من القــــرن الرابــــــــــــــع الميلادى : *

ترجع إلى أوائل القرن الرابع، ومحفوظة بالفاتيكان. كتبت فى مصر بأمر الملك قسطنطين. وقد أطلق عليها هذا الأسم لأنها كانت ملك مكتبة الفاتيكان بروما وعندما أجتاحت جيوش نابليون أيطاليا ، نقلت هذه النسخة إلي باريس فى متحف اللوفر . وقام بدراستها العلماء من عام 1809 حتى سنة 1815 . وتتألف هذه النسخة من 820 صحيفة . 
ويرجح الخبراء بأنها كتبت بعد منتصف القرن الرابع للميلاد .

*النسخة الأفرايمية القرن الخامــــــــــــس الميلادى :*

محفوظة بباريس، ومكتوبة على أوراق كانت تحمل ميامر لمار افرام السريانى. 
وقد كتب مخطوط النسخة الأفرايمية في القرن الخامس وقد صنفها أفرايم السرياني الذي عاش في القرن الرابع للميلاد ، وكانت هذه النسخة ملك عائلة مديتشي في فلورنسا ، ونقلتها كاثرين دي مديتشي إلى باريس في القرن السادس عشر ويمكنك أيها القارئ الإطلاع عليها اليوم في المتحف الفرنسي بباريس . 
------------------
هذا بالإضافة إلى المخطوطات السابقة نسخ الكتاب المقدس الأثرية: هناك مخطوطات كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس وأهم هذه المخطوطات :- 
نسخة بيزى (قرن 6)، 
ونسخة واشنطن (قرن 5)
النسخة القطونية : كتبت هذه النسخة في القرن الخامس أو السادس . 
النسخة الأمبروسانية : كتبت في نصف القرن الخامس . 
النسخة البيرائية : كانت محفوظة في جامعة كيمبردج فى أنكلترا . وقد كتبت في بداية القرن السادس . 
النسخة الأخميمية: ويرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث. وقد اكتشفت في أخميم بالقطر المصري سنة 1945 م، بواسطة العلامة شستربيتي، وهي محفوظة الآن بلندن
وتوجد نسخ صغيرة عدا هذه النسخ الكبيرة تشتمل على أجزاء متفرقة من أسفار العهد الجديد بالأصل اليوناني ومن أقدمها عهدا نسخة محفوظة على شفة واحدة من البردي أكتشفت حديثا في أصلال البهنا وهي تشمل الأصحاح الأول والأصحاح العشرين من أنجيل يوحنا وكتبت هذه ما بين 200 و300 م بالقطر المصري .


----------



## رعد (9 فبراير 2006)

*واستجاب الله لي*​ 

*            هذه القصة هي رواية حقيقية ، وشهادة عن حياة شخص يبحث عن الله.*

*سلام  ونعمة وبركة من الرب. اسمي أمال وأشهد أن ما سوف تقرؤونه هي قصة صادقة والله شاهد على  ما أقول . وأصلي من أجلكم  أن يحرك الله قلوبكم ويستخدم هذه الشهادة لتتباركون  بها في حياتكم.*
*نشأت في بيت إسلامي متشدد ، والدي فلسطيني الأصل من إسرائيل ووالدتي كاثوليكية من البرازيل. والتقى والدي بوالدتي في البرازيل عندما كان في رحلة خارج البلاد.وتزوجا بعد أن اعتنقت أمي الإسلام وسافر والداي إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للبحث عن حياة افضل واستقرا بلوس أنجلوس حيث ولدت في خلال عام من وصولهم.*
*وأمنت بكل ما تعلمته عن الإسلام وشعرت أن ديننا أرفع من أي ديانات أخرى في العالم. ولكن عندما كبرت بدأت بعض تعاليم الإسلام تزعجني مثل  مسألة الحجاب.  لم استطع أن أفهم  لماذا ارتدي أكمام طويلة وما معنى أن يعثر الرجل بمجرد النظر  إلى ساعدي . ثم كانت هناك طقوس الصلوات المكررة التي كنت ارفض أن أرددها كل مرة، وكان هذا  الشيء يبدو لي غريباً واعتبرته نوع من البعد عن الله. *
*كما تعلمت أن  الله سوف يسمعني أكثر إذا صليت باللغة العربية، ولسبب أنني لم  أتكلم  هذه اللغة شعرت بأنني مهملة. وحاولت أن أكتب الصلوات باللغة الإنجليزية ولكن ظل هناك شيء مفقود.كنت أريد أن أصلي من قلبي وليس من كلمات محفوظة أرددها. وهناك بعض تعاليم أخرى كانت تزعجني مثل الامتناع عن بعض المأكولات ولكن الشيء الذي استرعى انتباهي هي عقيدة الزوجات في الجنة.*
*وسألت والدي إذا كنت سأذهب إلى الجنة ولكنه التزم الصمت في هذا الموضوع .ومثل أي فتاة مراهقة فكرت أنني لا أريد أن أكون واحدة من الحريم لرجل مجهول. ولذلك كان بدني يقشعر لمجرد هذه الفكرة وعليها لم ارغب في الذهاب إلى الجنة على الإطلاق .*
*وعندما بلغت سن الثامنة عشرة من عمري وذلك في عام 1981 قررت أن أتزوج ابن عمي حتى اسعد أهلي وخاصة والدي ، وكانت رغبة والدي بان لا اشترك في أي حفلات راقصة بالصف الثانوي ولا أصاحب الشبان.وعلى الرغم من أنني تزوجت بعد شهرين من التحاقي بالصف الثانوي إلا أن ذلك لم يسعد أبى. وفي عام 1985 التحقت بالجامعة على غير رغبة زوجي ووالدي الذين شعروا بأن مكاني هو المطبخ " مكان المرأة الطبيعي" .ولكن أخيرا سمح لي أن أكمل دراستي الجامعية. بعد الاتفاق بأن أحافظ على واجباتي المنزلية.*
*وعندما حملت بابني الأول والوحيد اعتبرت ذلك اكبر إنجاز في حياتي ، فقد استطعت أن أقوم بتدبير واجباتي الزوجية على اكمل وجه مع الاحتفاظ بمرتبة الشرف وحصولي على منحتين من الجامعة بالإضافة إلى كوني أم.  وبعد ذلك تم تخرجي .وكلما تذكرت هذا الآن اعلم أنني فعلت هذا لإرضاء والدي ، ومع ذلك يبدو أن هذا أيضا لم يسعده. *
*في عام 1991 بدأ زوجي مشروع بيع الملابس في معارض  بعض الولايات ، وسافرت مع زوجي وصديقنا  (الذي سوف أطلق عليه اسم جون حفاظا على السرية ) إلى ولايات مختلفة في رحلات عمل ، حيث كنا نقيم بفنادق مختلفة ونعمل من 16 إلى 18 ساعة يوميا . وفي طريقنا إلى ولاية "أوكلاهما" كان أمامنا 14 ساعة قيادة  ولذلك عجلنا بالرحيل حتى نصل هناك في الميعاد المحدد للمعرض. وحيث أن الطريق طويل ولم يكن معي شيء لأقرأه بالإضافة أنه لم يكن هناك وقت للوقوف على أي محل لشراء أي شيء وبدلا من أن أصاب بالملل خلال 14 ساعة من السفر قررت أن اخذ معي الإنجيل ذو اللون البني الموضوع بغرفتي بالفندق.*
*وعند خروجي من الفندق استوقفني  "جون"-وهو كاثوليكي_ قائلا : "أمال" انك لم تعتادي سرقة شيء في حياتك والآن بدأت بالإنجيل، لا يمكنك فعل هذا ‍‍‍‍‍‍! "هل هذا مقبول؟ وقلت ضاحكة " يا جون " إنه مجرد إنجيل ولن يقوم أحد بالبحث عليه ، في الحقيقة لا أحد يقرأ هذه الأشياء وعلى كل حال سأستعيره وعند عودتي سأرجعه بالبريد.  ثم قال :جون " كنت أظن انك مسلمة ، لماذا تريدين فجأة أن تقرئي الإنجيل ؟"فأجبته" أنه من باب الفضول أريد أن أعرف ماذا يقول الإنجيل ، بالإضافة أنه ليس عندي أي شيء للقراءة طول الطريق".*
*بعد ذلك ركبنا اللوري لنبدأ الرحلة الطويلة. وبعد ساعة من قيامنا شعرت بالملل، وكنت اجلس على كرسي صغير بين "جون " الذي تولى القيادة وزوجي الذي كان يجلس بالمقعد الأمامي.*
*وفيما أنا أتطلع بكل رهبة على منظر غروب الشمس والألوان التي تعكسها على السحاب تذكرت ترنيمة حفظتها منذ طفولتي وبدأت ارددها" مجدا مجدا هالليلويا هلليلويا مجدا مجدا هلليلويا ". ولكنني توقفت عن الترنيم لأنني لم أتذكر باقي الأغنية.وكلما مررنا بمنظر خلاب كنت أشكر الله على ما خلقه. وعدت مرة أخرى اغني تلك الكلمات التي لا اعرف معناها ولكن اعرف تقريبا أنها تمجد الله وخليقته.*
*ومن كثرة ضيقي لعدم تذكر الأغنية طلبت من الله سائلة " يارب علمني أغنية جديدة حتى أغنيها لك". فنظرت إلى السحاب معتقدة انه سوف يستجيب لي ، ولكنني لم اسمع صوت رعد الذي تصورت أن  هكذا يتكلم الله من خلال السحاب.*
*وفجأة ، فكرت كم أنا غبية " إن الله لا يتحدث مع أحد . ثم نظرت إلى الإنجيل الموضوع على منكبي ففتحته. وقررت أن أقرأ - عشوائيا أي صفحة فقرأت مزمور 108  من مزامير داود النبي :*
*" ثابت قلبي يا لله أغني وأرنم . كذلك مجدي . استيقظي أيتها الرباب والعود أنا أستيقظ سحراً. أحمدك بين الشعوب يا رب وأرنم لك بين الأمم. لأن رحمتك قد عظمت فوق السماوات والى الغمام حقك . أرتفع اللهم على السماوات وليرتفع على الأرض مجدك . لكي ينجو أحباؤك خلص بيمينك واستجب لي الله قد تطلع بقد سه . ابتهج أقسم شكيم ,أقيس وادي سكوت. لي جلعاد لي منسي. افرايم خوذة رأسي. ويهوذا صولجاني. مؤآب مرحضتي.على أدوم أطرح نعلي. يا فلسطين اهتفي عليّ من يقودني إلى أدوم أليس أنت يا لله الذي رفضنا ولا تخرج يا لله مع جيوشنا.أعطنا عونا في الضيق فباطل هو خلاص الانسان . بالله نصنع ببأس وهو يدوس أعداؤنا".*
*شيء غريب قد حدث لأنني شعرت كما لو أن الله كان يكلمني من خلال ما قرأته. ومن باب الفضول نظرت إلى رقم الصفحة وكانت 666 وبسرعة أغلقت الكتاب متذكرة أن تعاليم الشيطان تحمل رقم 666. وراودني فكر " هل يريد الله أن يقول أن هذا الكتاب من الشيطان؟" وبعد تفكير أكثر توصلت إلى استنتاج أن كل الكتب التي تحوي صفحات كثيرة لابد أن يكون بها هذا الرقم. وشعرت بغباوتي ، وتركت عني فكرة أن الإنجيل يمكن أن يكون شئ شيطاني. وخلال أيام من إقامتنا بأوكلاهوما أصبت ببرد شديد افقدني القدرة على المشي مع دوار شديد. فمكثت هذا اليوم بالفندق في حين ذهب زوجي وجون للعمل بالمعرض.*
*وأثناء وجودي بالفراش في هذه الغرفة المظلمة بدأت أفكر في حياتي وكم هي تعيسة وإنني غيرسعيدة.بالإضافة إلى إنني افتقدت ابني كثيرا حيث لم أره منذ شهر.*
*ولم يكن زوجي رجل أعمال ذكي ودائما يبحث عن "  الذهب " الذي يظهر عند نهاية القوس قزح.*
*وحسب تقديراتي الحسابية كنا نخسر كل يوم مبلغ 400 دولار ولكننا كنا مرتبطين  بعقد مع المعرض. كل هذه المشاكل ومشاكل أخرى بدأت تؤرقني وقررت أنني إذا بدأت التفكير في مشكلتي سوف أضر بصحتي.*
*و مع بهذه الأفكار التي تدور في رأسي أمسكت بمحول التلفزيون وبدأت ابحث عن قناة أو فيلم حتى يحول انتباهي عن مشاكلي ولكن بدون جدوى.أخذت أبكي و بغضب رميت المحول على السرير، وعلى أثرها تغيرت محطات التلفزيون من نفسها. وبسبب كثرة دموعي التي ملأت عينيّ لم أدرك على أية محطة توقف التلفزيون.وأثناء بكائي سمعت صوت رجل يقول شيئا عن يسوع، وفكرت في الحال متهكمة " هذا كل ما أريده الآن أحد الوعاظ المسيحيين المجانين على جهاز التلفزيون".*
*وبكيت اكثر ، رثاء على حالي ولكن الرجل استمر في الكلام وقال" أنت تشعرين بالاضطراب لأن لديك مشاكل كثيرة" وأثناء بكائي وافقته قائلة " نعم أشعر أنني مضطربة وعندي مشاكل كثيرة".ثم قال" أنت تبكين لأنك يائسة" وفي هذه اللحظة قلت له" نعم أنا ابكي لأني يائسة" وبعدها قررت أن اعرف من هو الذي يتحدث معي.*
*     جلست بالفراش ومسحت دموعي وأخذت اركز على الرجل الذي يتحدث ثم قال الرجل بصوت عال" أنت الآن جلست ‍‍‍‍"‍‍‍‍‍ بدأت ابكي اكثر علوا وأنا أضع وجهي بين يديّ أهز رأسي يمينا ويسارا ،ثم جاوبته" نعم الآن جلست!!"‍‍ ثم قال " أنت الآن تضعين يديك على وجهك كهذا وتهزين رأسك هكذا"!! وبسرعة نظرت إلى التلفزيون ووجدت أن هذا الرجل يقلد حركاتي تماما‍‍ ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍.*
*لم اصدق هذا أن هذا الرجل يحدثني !!! ثم قال بصوت عال وهو يشير إلي من خلال التلفزيون : ياسيدة: يسوع هو الجواب "!!!تعالي حالا إلى جهاز التلفزيون الموجود أمامك . وبدون تفكير قفزت من الفراش وركعت أمام جهاز التلفزيون -وللعلم لم أكن أستطيع المشي قبل ذلك -وقال بسرعة لا يوجد وقت لتضيعيه، ضعي يدك مقابل يدي وكرري ورائي . وبالفعل وضع الرجل كف يده مقابلي وطلب مني أن افعل كذلك . وعندما ضغطت يديّ مقابل يده على جهاز التلفزيون قال " الآن كرري ورائي وبدأ يقول " الصلاة الربانية" التي اعرفها الآن.*
*وبطريقة ما شعرت بداخلي أن هذا هو الطريق ألي الله. ثم بدأ يتكلم بسرعة في حين كنت اركز بقوة على  الكلمات… أيها القارئ أنني تعلمت في الإسلام إن الله لن يستمع إلى صلاتي اذا لم اصلي بطريقة صحيحة.*
*وعندما بدأت أكرر وراءه هذه الكلمات على قدر استطاعتي ظهر نور ازرق اخترق في وسط كفي عبر الشاشة. وسرى النور في يدي و زراعي ثم كتفي حتى رأسي ثم إلى اسفل قدمي من ناحية الجانب الأيمن من جسدي. وبعد ذلك انتقل إلى الجانب الأيسر .*
*شعرت انه مثل طاقة سلام تملاني ، وبدأ النور الأزرق  يستدير على شكل بيضاوي داخل جسدي وبدا يمتد إلى الخارج حتى ملأ الحجرة المظلمة. والغريب أنني لم أخف لأنني أعلم أن هذا الشيء  جيد .وبدأ النور يكبر ويصير خفيف  اللون حتى أن الحجرة امتلأت بنور أبيض براق .وملاني شعور بالحب لم اعرفه من قبل ، كما شعرت بأمان بأنني أصبحت واحدة مثل الذين أمتلأوا بنور المحبة. كما شعرت بأنني قريبة من الله  أكثر من أي وقت سابق في حياتي. *
*وعندما انتهى كل شيء قال لي الرجل يجب أن أتصل الرقم الموجودة على الشاشة. إذا كنت قد رددت هذه الصلاة. وبالفعل قمت بطلب الرقم ، وردت عليّ سيدة لطيفة وهنأتني على أنني قبلت المسيح في قلبي .ثم شكرتها قائلة أنني كنت اعلم أن شيئا طيباً سوف يحدث لي لأنني  اليوم قرأت هذا في برج الحظ.فأجابتني " يا عزيزتي إننا كمسيحيين لا نقرا الحظ". وكان هذا أول درس لي ثم قالت  بما أنك أصبحت مسيحية الله يريد أن يمنحك مواهب وسألتني إذا كنت أريد معلومات عن الحصول على هذه المواهب .فقلت لها "بالطبع أريد" وتصورت في عقلي أنها هدية ملموسة. .في حقيقة الأمر لم اكن اعرف ماذا تعني.ولذلك أعطيتها عنواني البريدي. وعندما انتهيت من المكالمة جلست  أفكر في كل ما حدث لي.*
*هل هذا حقيقي؟ ماذا حدث لي؟ وفي الحال تذكرت أحد الأيام  التي مرت بي منذ عامين،  عندما كنت ابكي  إلى الله وأنا جاثية على ركبتي من كثرة حزني متوسلة إلى الله قائلة " هل آنت حقيقي؟"لماذا لا تجيبني ؟لماذا أنا تعيسة؟  لا أريد أن يجاوبني أحد إلا أنت لأنني لا أثق بأحد . أريد أن اتبعك ولكن لا أريد أن أضيع وقتي في معرفة ديانة غير صحيحة". أرجوك يا الله أن تجاوبني أرجوك!*
*وكأن الله يريد أن يذكرني بأسئلتي بطريقة واضحة كما لو كانت فيلماً يدور أمامي.الآن اعرف ما قد حدث هو استجابة الله لي بطريقة إعجازية.  لا أعرف إذا كان النور الذي رايته هذا اليوم حقيقي أم رؤية؟ ولكنني اعرف أن ما سمعت ورأيت كان حقيقياً وإنني أخيرا وجدت الله.*
*وفي اليوم التالي ذهبت لأعمل  بالمعرض . وكنت قد وجدت إنجيلاً بغلاف ازرق مثل الذي وجدته_بغلاف بني- بالحجرة السابقة بالفندق. وقررت أن استبدل هذا الإنجيل بالذي معي حيث أن مظهره سيكون مناسباً بمنزلي. وتولدت لدي رغبة كبيرة في قراءته وعندما خرج زوجي حرصت آلا يراه معي وبدأت أقرا سفر التكوين. هو نفس الإنجيل الذي قرأته سابقا ولكن هناك فرق الآن !! إستمريت في قرأته حتى نسيت أنني في مكان عمل.وفجأة سمعت صوت شخص يقول "ماذا تقرئين؟" ورفعت نظري فوجدت مجموعة من الناس واقفين خارج الكشك ولكنني لم اسمع صوت   أحدهم . ثم  أظهرت لهذا الشخص  الكتاب  المقدس وأنا كلي خجل ولكن بدون أن أتكلم.*
*وفي هذه اللحظة مر بخاطري والدي والذي سيكون غاضباً إذا رآني أقرا الإنجيل . وسألني نفس الشخص مبتسماً مرة أخرى " ماذا تقرئيين ؟" فقلت في نفسي ما عساه هذا الرجل هل لا يجيد  القراءة؟ وأخيرا جاوبته انه الكتاب المقدس!! وفجأة صاح كل الموجودين بالكشك " المجد لله أمين ، سبحوا الله"، هليلويا!!! وعندما نظرت حولي وجدت وجوه الناس تشع فرحاً وإشراقا. ثم نظرت إلى الرجل وسألته " هل انتم مجموعة؟"  فجاوب بالنفي قائلا "أنني حضرت مع زوجتي" وبعدها أسرعت ألي الزبائن لتلبية طلباتهم ولكنهم لم يريدوا شيئا بل شجعوني على مواصلة القراءة في الإنجيل وكانوا جميعاً مسيحيين. ثم استطرد رجل آخر قائلا يبدو انك مستمتعة بقراءة هذا الكتاب؟ هل قرأتيه من قبل ؟ فأجبته بالنفي. ولكنه شجعني أن أقرأه حيث انه  كتاب شيق جدا".*
*ودار حديث بيني وبينه :*
*سألته" هل أنت مسيحي؟"*
*أجاب  " نعم"*
*"هل  أنت ضمن مجموعة المسيحيين الموجودين هنا؟ " *
*قال "لا"*
*فقلت له "أريد أن ألقي عليك بعض الأسئلة عن المسيحية ".*
*قال " يمكنني أن أجاوبك لأنني قس كما أن أبى وجدي كانا قسيسان فطمأنني".*
*قلت له" اعتنقت المسيحية بالأمس ولكنني سرقت هذا الإنجيل من الفندق وأنا خائفة من الله لأنني سرقت".*
*قال " حسنا انك اعتنقت المسيحية ولكن يجب أن تعلمي شيئا انهم يضعون الإنجيل خصيصا لأناس مثلك حتى يقرئونه وانهم يسعدون عندما يجدون أن هناك إنجيل مفقود !!!كما أن الله أيضا يسر أيضا إذا قر أتي الإنجيل ! *
*ووجدت انه منذ أن قرأت  الإنجيل وقد زادت المبيعات خلال هذه الساعة اكثر من شهر مضى.*
*ومنذ هذه اللحظة لم أمل من قراءة الكتاب المقدس . لأن الله وضع  في هذا اليوم هؤلاء الناس المسيحيين لتشجيعي ولم يكن هذا مجرد صدفة ولكنه ترتيب من الله.*
*وعند عودتي إلى كاليفورنيا ، استلمت نشرة بها معلومات عن " كيف تأخذ مواهب من الله" وبدأت أقرأها . أول موهبة هي التكلم بالسنة ؛وهى أن تطلب من الرب أن يلمس صوتك وتنتظر. وبالفعل جثيت على ركبتي وفعلت كما هو مكتوب بالنشرة وانتظرت. بعد 3 أو4 دقائق وجدت أن شفتي تتحرك في شكل دائري ثم بدأ فمي يتحرك بأشكال أخرى تعطي أصوات مختلفة … وهذه الأصوات تكررت حتى كونت كلمات ثم تحولت إلى جمل . أصبحت أتكلم لغة لم اسمعها  في حياتي من قبل . وعندما قرأت في النشرة عن موهبة التنبؤ صليت مرة أخرى وكانت لي هذه الموهبة. ثم توالت المواهب كما هو مكتوب بالنشرة . *
*وبحلول اليوم الثالث اصبح الله قريبا مني بعد أن كان بعيدا أتذكر أنني سمعته يقول " أمال أنا احبك" وبسبب عدم استحقاقي لمحبته  ظللت  أبكي لمدة  ثلاثة أيام .لم افهم لماذا يموت المسيح من اجلي لأنني لم اعتاد على هذه المحبة.*
*وفي أحد الأيام سألت الله في صلاتي من هو الروح القدس فجاوبني بوضوح تجدينه في رسالة " كورونثوس الأولى 2 :12، 13 ،14 ، 15 ،16 ." فأجبته" إنني لا افهم " فكرر لي نفس العبارة وطلب مني أن افتح الإنجيل.*
*وكانت هذه أول مرة اسمع فيها كلمة كورنثوس . بدأت أقرا الآتي: 1 كورنثوس (2 :12 -16 ):*
*" ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة  لنا من الله.التي نتكلم بها أيضا لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يحكم فيه روحيا. وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء  وهو لا يحكم فيه من أحد . لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه. وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح".*
*وبعد قراءة  تلك الآيات تكلمت مع الرب وقلت "  هل تعني أن الروح القدس هو معلمي؟ " وسمعته بوضوح يقول " نعم " . ثم سألت الروح القدس " هل ستعلمني الكتاب المقدس ؟ "ومرة أخرى جاوبني الرب قائلا " نعم".*
*وشعرت بعدها بسعادة غامرة ، ولكن بعدها تخلى عني أبى ( الذي قد تم طلاقه حديثا) ، أصبحت عارا على اخوتي، كما صار زوجي يضطهدني بصفة مستمرة. وإضافة إلى ذلك اتصل بي كل أقربائي المسلمين في محاولة  تعليمي الإسلام بطريقة افضل، ولكن قلبي كان ثابت ولم يستطع أحد أن يثنيني عن عزمي أو  يقنعني أن ما رأيته لم يكن حقيقيا.*
*أن الله يتحدث معنا وأشعر انه معي في كل وقت خاصة عندما يكون لدي ما أساله.  واستمرت كل هذه الأحداث  لمدة ثلاث اشهر. وفي أحد الأيام طلب مني الله أن اعتمد في الكنيسة الموجدة في منطقتي. وفي يوم عمادي طلب مني صديقي " جون " أن يحضر لأنه كان يرغب في حضور طقس العماد الذي لم يسبق له رؤيته .*
*وأثناء المعمودية امسك " جون " بالمنشفة حتى أن القس اعتقد انه يريد أن يعتمد هو أيضا. ولكن قال " جون " إلى القس انه يريد أن يخلص أولا ، وصعقت لما سمعته منه، ثم بعدها كرر الصلاة الربانية و اعتمد. *
*وأنا حتى الآن أقول أن المسيح هو سيدي ومخلصي، أريد أن أكون معه في الفردوس لأنه أبى الذي ارغب في أن أرضيه.:new5: *


----------

